#ubuntu-no 2011-08-22
<Trond--> Hva kan treg surfing tyde på?
<kjes> reboot modem og/eller ruter
<kjes> her pleier det være et av de som er synderen
<kjes> kan ofte få full hastighet på tester, men sider laster tregt som møkk alikevel
<Trond--> Skal prøve igjen når folk  har stått opp og skrudd av alarmen
<Trond--> Det gikk fint i begynnelsen, men nå er hele trådløs greia rar.
<Trond--> treg surfing, vg laster ikke, nedlasting av 1/3 og 2/3, i går 3/3 en god stund.
<Trond--> Connection Information Speed: 24 Mb/s
<Trond--> Den stod på 54 i går når jeg idlet
<Trond--> med en gang jeg laster en webside eller laster ned eller kjører speedometer kan den gå til 1, 3, 5 og 11.
<Trond--> kjes, jeg åpnet porter 10000-60000 i går, kan det ha noe å si?
<Trond--> hører noen gå på gulvet. da restarter jeg ruteren.
<Trond--> test
<Trond--> disconnecta jeg ikke?????
<Trond--> nå idler den på 36
<Trond--> fuuuuu jeg blir mad på trådløs
<Sakarias> Bruk kabel som alle andre fornuftige mennesker
<Trond--> Hvordan auto-mounter jeg 3 interne harddisker?
<Sakarias> fstab
<Trond--> http://www.itavisen.no/876244/test-helt-ferske-firefox-7 FF7 snart allerede, men "Mozilla tenker også sikkerhet og har implementert ny drittvare" skjønte jeg ikke.
<Trond--> Hvordan skal jeg skrive ''' /dev/sdb: LABEL="1" UUID="c28f4e18-958e-4bcb-b3ee-546bde564716" TYPE="ext4" ''' i fstab?
<Trond--> ''' UUID="c28f4e18-958e-4bcb-b3ee-546bde564716" /media/2TB ext4 defaults 0 0 ''' ?
<geirha> UUID=c28f4... /media/oensket_plassering ext4 defaults 0 2
<Trond--> uten '''
<Trond--> hva står 0 2 for?
<Trond--> gnu/linux er farlig
<geirha> siste feltet er fsck, 0 betyr ikke sjekk filsystemet ved boot. > 0 betyr sjekk det, og tallet sier hvilken prioritet det har.
<geirha> Typisk vil man at / har 1, alle andre 2
<geirha> dvs. alle andre ext4-filsystem.
<Trond--> boot har 1
<geirha> Ah, ja, det er greit.
<geirha> Jeg pleier ikke ha egen /boot-partisjon selv.
<Trond--> disse jeg legger inn er ext4 lagrings hdds
<geirha> Jupp, da setter du 0 2 på slutten.
<geirha> Og, monteringspunktet må eksistere, så pass på å gjøre en  sudo mkdir -p /media/2TB
<Trond--> -p ?
<Trond--> ja har laget det
<geirha> Samme som uten -p, bare at den ikke klager om katalogen allerede eksisterer
<geirha> For å teste kan du kjøre   sudo mount -a   den vil lese /etc/fstab og montere alle filsystem som skal monteres automatisk og som ikke allerede er montert.
<Trond--> en gang til. det skal være 0 2? hvorfor ikke 0 0?
<Trond--> det virka hvertfall med mountinga
<Trond--> selv om jeg fikk mange (gedit:2405): Gtk-WARNING **: Attempting to set the permissions of `/root/.local/share/recently-used.xbel', but failed: No such file or directory
<Trond-->  feilmeldinger
<geirha> Hm. Er du logget inn som root, grafisk?
<Trond--> jeg jobbet i terminalen
<geirha> Trond--: med 0 0 vil filsystemet aldri bli sjekket.
<jo-erlend_> Trond--, har du brukt "sudo gedit" istedenfor "gksudo gedit"?
<Trond--> ja
<Trond--> men fstab funka ikke
<Trond--> 2TB mappa er tom
<Trond--> må jeg reboote?
<jo-erlend_> for det første: bruk gksudo for å kjøre grafiske programmer som root. For det andre..."fstab funka ikke"?
<Trond--> brb
<Trond--> ingen av dem er mounted
<Trond--> trykker jeg på dem får jeg feilmeldinger
<Trond--> Unable to mount 1. Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with: mount: according to mtab,/dev/sdc is already mounted on /media/2TB mount failed
<geirha> Oi vent, du prøver å montere HELE disken? den er ikke partisjonert?
<Trond--> geirha, Jeg har 3 interne HDD. Jeg skal auto-mount dem.
<geirha> Ja, men du bør fortsatt partisjonere dem ...
<Trond--> Hvorfor det? Skal bare lagre ting på dem.
<citoyen> du kan gjerne sette hele disken som en partisjon
<citoyen> men du må montere partisjonen, ikke rådisken
<Trond--> Er ikke partisjon det samme som å dele opp i stykker?
<citoyen> nei
<citoyen> du kan ha flere partisjoner på en disk, men du trenger ikke ha mer enn en
<citoyen> og du kan lage partisjoner som dekker flere fysiske disker, for den saks skyld
<Trond--> Åja det er det partisjoner er
<Trond--> Godt jeg tok backup av den fstab fila
<Trond--> Uten grunn
<Trond--> jeg prøvde å følge denne guiden men jeg skulle jo vel reboote først http://www.bunkerhollow.com/blogs/matt/archive/2010/07/17/ubuntu-10-04-automatically-mount-drives-on-boot-with-fstab.aspx
<Trond--> Ah Ubuntu er drit
<Trond--> Lenge leve Windows
<citoyen> legg merke til at devicen har adresse /dev/sdb1 i den guiden
<citoyen> det betyr første partisjon på disken sdb
<citoyen> hvis du prøver med /dev/sdc1 i stedet for /dev/sdc burde du komme lenger
<citoyen> og du trenger ikke reboote, bare lagre og kjør sudo mount -a
<Trond--> jeg bruke UUID adressene i fstab
<Trond--> brukte*
<citoyen> ser ikke poenget med det
<Trond--> jeg brukte UUID'ene til de 3 harddiskene
<Sakarias> bruke UUID er en fordel
<citoyen> mjo, ser at det kan være et poeng hvis man skal flytte på diskene
<Sakarias> Jupp... bruker bare UUID på jobben... disse san-diskene bytter navn oftere enn jeg skifter underbuker :P
<Trond--> jo-erlend_, gksudo ga meg denne feilmeldingen: (gedit:1928): Gtk-WARNING **: Attempting to set the permissions of `/root/.local/share/recently-used.xbel', but failed: No such file or directory
 * citoyen bytter ikke om på ting særlig ofte i hjemmemaskinene :)
<jo-erlend_> Trond--, javel. Det er uansett bare fordi du kjører et program som root, root har sitt eget hjemmeområde og siden du ikke har startet en gnome-sesjon som root, mangler endel filer som vanligvis finnes.
<Trond--> jeg aner ingenting
<Trond--> Disk /dev/sdc doesn't contain a valid partition table
<Trond--> jeg formaterte den likt som de to andre
<jo-erlend_> du bør ikke bruke upartisjonerte disker.
<jo-erlend_> også bør du bruke en bedre beskrivelse enn "2TB", synes jeg. Spesielt hvis du har flere av dem.
<Trond--> åja jeg fikk feilmeldingen på alle 3 faktisk
<Trond--> jo-erlend_, du sa du ikke visste om sånt når jeg spurte om formatering. Jeg spurte om jeg skulle bruke Format Drive eller Format Volume.
<Trond--> Jeg har jo tatt Format Volume.
<jo-erlend_> jeg snakket om SSD.
<Trond--> Ja, vi snakker jo aldri omtrent om det samme.
<Trond--> Blir jo bare rot.
<jo-erlend_> Trond--, for en ny disk, så må du antakelig bruke Format Disk.
<Trond--> Hvilket scheme skal jeg ta?
<jo-erlend_> hvilke har du?
<Trond--> Jeg tok Don't partition på dem.
<Trond--> vent litt
<jo-erlend_> du har lyst til å partisjonere.
<Trond--> Master Boot Record. GUID Partition Table. Apple Partition Map.
<jo-erlend_> Master Boot Record.
<Trond--> Mister jeg data jeg har lagret?
<jo-erlend_> ja.
<Trond--> da tar jeg backup.
<jo-erlend_> har du klart å lagre ting på disken?
<Trond--> Ja
<Trond--> formaterte til EXT4
<jo-erlend_> ok. Det var så enkelt altså? Jeg hadde trodd at det ville bli komplisert.
<Trond--> og nå Create Partition?
<jo-erlend_> mhm.
<Trond--> endelig begynner jeg å komme meg noen vei her. stagnering påfører bare frustrasjoner.
<Trond--> da prøver jeg med /dev/sdb1: /media/2TB ext4 relatime,noexec 02
<Trond--> dropper UUID
<Trond--> [mntent]: line 14 in /etc/fstab is bad
<Trond--> mount: special device /dev/sdb1: does not exist
<Trond--> jeg prøver med UUID da
<Trond--> whoopdidoo jeg klarte det det
<Trond--> menneh.. alle 3 harddiskene viser det samme innholdet
<Trond--> trykker jeg på en harddisk hopper den til en annnen
<Sakarias> du har forskjellige /media/katalog_navn ?
<Sakarias> og unike UUIDer ?
<Trond--> unike uuider ja
<Sakarias> og katalog navn?
<Trond--> jeg unmountet før jeg begynte
<Trond--> laget en 2TB katalog
<Sakarias> du trenger en katalog til hver disk
<Sakarias> kan ikke montere 3 disker inn i en katalog
<Trond--> gnu/linux er farlig
<Berge> Sakarias: unionfs!
<Trond--> hvordan reverserer jeg skaden?
<Sakarias> Berge: hehe, det er ikke det samme som ext4 :P
<Berge> Sakarias: Nei, men du kan montere flere filsystemer i samme katalog!
<Sakarias> Trond--: avmonter /media/2TB til den sier at den ikke er montert lenger
<Sakarias> Berge: jada... forvirr Trond mer enn nødvendig :P
<Trond--> jeg trenger root for å avmounte
<Sakarias> sudo umount /media/2TB
<Trond--> japp
<Trond--> gjort det
<Berge> Sakarias: d-:
<Trond--> måtte gjøre den tre ganger
<Sakarias> så langer du forskjellige kataloger til diskene
<Trond--> sånt da virker det
<Trond--> japp jeg spurte før jeg tenkte
<Trond--> I Nautilus, går det ann å ordne rekkefølgen de 3 mountene skal vises i?
<Berge> Har hørt mye bra om alfabetisk sortering.
<Trond--> jeg har By Name på
<Trond--> Tree virka fremfor Places
<Trond--> Places var jo piss. Var mye der jeg aldri brukte, og Tree viser bare det jeg bruker.
<Trond--> Nå begynner sola å titte frem ja. Var lenge mørke skyer her en stund.
<Trond--> Create a file called .hidden in / with the following content:
<Trond--> lost+found
<Trond--> hva betyr following content? skal jeg lage en fil?
<Trond--> jeg prøvde å installere java med sudo apt-add-repository ‘deb http://archive.canonical.com/ natty partner’
<Trond--> sudo apt-get update
<Trond--> sudo update-alternatives –config java
<Trond--> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Trond--> trond@trond-P67A-UD3P-B3:~$ sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Trond--> There is only one alternative in link group java: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/bin/java
<Trond--> Nothing to configure.
<Trond--> skulle hatt en type java som lar meg logge inn med bankid
<Trond--> http://i.imgur.com/6nPDa.png går ikke ann å trykke OK eller skrive noe
<Brumle> [tab] [enter]  :)
<Brumle> … kanskje ;)
<Trond--> takk. en livredder
<Trond--> der ja. bankid også.
<Trond--> damn it
<jo-erlend_> hmm?
<Trond--> har blitt noe kluss med jdownloader hvor ting lagres etter jeg gjorde fstab greiene
<Trond--> Natutilus sorterer ikke etter navn lengre
<Trond--> nå vet jeg ikke hvordan jeg fikk til å sortere lengre
<Trond--> Alle mappene i Tree vinduet
<Trond--> Hvordan sorterer jeg dem etter navn?
<zid_> Hva heter den file-manageren du bruker?
<Trond--> Nautilus 2.32.2.1
<zid_> Du har prøvd å gå i menyen øverst og finne "view" -> og så "Arrange items" ja? Men mulig det ikke fungerer for selve treet nei...
<Trond--> im a sad panda
<zid_> Og du har prøvd menyen "edit" -> Preferences  også?
<zid_> Ser at det ikke står spesifikke sorterings alternativ for selve treet der heller ja...
<Trond--> ja, finnes ikke tror jeg.
<jo-erlend_> Trond--, sortere etter navn, for eksempel?
<jo-erlend_> Vis > Liste. Så kan du klikke på headerne.
<Trond--> nei, mappene under Tree
<Trond--> Treet på norsk?
<zid_> SÃ¥ du liker ikke "Thunar" (ligner veldig) eller "Dolphin"?
<Trond--> har ikke sett på andre
<zid_> (Tror du kan starte begge ved bare å skrive navnet i et terminal-vindu
<zid_> Dolphin er jo veldig fin da.
<zid_> Mye "snacks" :)
<Trond--> Thunar er mer min stil, men lar det ligge for nå.
<Trond--> Internett ble bedre etter jeg lufta rommet. Ringte support og det var et av forslagene jeg fikk, for trådløs overføring kan la seg affisere av luften.
<Sakarias> da må du virkelig ha jalla luft på rommet ditt
<si-m1> haha
<si-m1> støvkorna leder strøm når de er tette nok
<si-m1> eller har du slipt metall i det siste kanskje?
<si-m1> så lenge wlan fungerer fint på rommet mitt har jeg vanskelig å tro at slik kan skje
<Malin_> åj
<jo-erlend_> heh.. Jeg er vel en smule skeptisk. Det skal vel være nokså tjukk luft før det påvirker radiosignaler.
<jo-erlend_> for all del.. Jeg er villig til å la meg overbevise, men da må jeg ha noen skikkelig overbevisende beviser :)
<Malin_> ja, det skal vel noe til før en merker det så tydelig på wifi
<Malin_> men jeg vil tro at en dag med skyfri himmel og høytrykk vil gi mindre støy
<jo-erlend_> jada og hvis du henter en hel sky inn på soverommet, så kan vel det påvirke litt av hvert. :)
 * Malin_ brukte Dolphin da hun brukte Kubuntu og den fungerer flott den
<Malin_> jupp
<Trond--> Ok, skal prøve å forklare hva som skjedde med Jdownloader. Tidligere i dag formaterte jeg 3 HDD med partisjoner. Før det hadde jeg lastet ned filer til den ene av dem igjennom Jdownloader. Jeg tok backup av de filene ved å flytte dem etter jeg formaterte den første, så flyttet jeg filene over og formaterte de to andre. Jeg rename hvor jeg ville laste ned filene i Jdownloader til der jeg flyttet filene over, men den fortsetter å laste ned ti
<Trond--> l den gamle plassen i stedet for.
<Trond--> hmm linje brudd??
<Trond--> det står tydelig /media/3 men den laster ned til /media/1 igjen
<Trond--> skal skifte til /media/1 og se om den laster ned til /media/3
<Trond--> vente i 10 minutter til den er ledig
<Trond--> ah de var lagret til å save i /media/1
<Trond--> da er den løst
<Trond--> Hvordan får jeg mikrofonen til å virke i Ubuntu? Den er koblet bak hovedkortet hvor det står Mic
<Kagee> Kan jeg bruke / modifisere configure-strengen til kode jeg har lastet ned via apt-get source slik at den blir nokså identisk med den vanlige binørpakken?
<Sakarias> Kagee: kan det, mener jeg
<silverarrow> hei
<silverarrow> noen som har peiling på hvordan man legger til ppa / unsuported back ports i terminal?
<silverarrow> ingen ved maskinen så sent+
<silverarrow> ?
<Kagee> er det et ppa på launchpad ?
<silverarrow> nja, jeg fant først minitube i package manager
<silverarrow> så viser det seg at den er utdatert med 2 versjoner, og ingenting funker
<Kagee> dersom det er et ppa fra lauchpad skal det stå instruksjoner på sida
<silverarrow> jeg må oppdatere via terminal, og legge til rett ppa for å kunne gjøre det
<Kagee> dersom det er et ppa fra lauchpad skal det stå instruksjoner på sida
<silverarrow> ja launchpad er den oppdaterings greien når man laster ned pakker direkte fra nettsider?
<silverarrow> sorry litt treig
<Kagee> det er der de fleste ubuntu-ppa'ene er hostet
<silverarrow> jeg har prød et par av veiledningene jeg googlet frem, men de funket ikke
<silverarrow> du vet, de skal være nokså idiotsikker, mest copy & paste
<Sakarias> ppa:ferramroberto/minitube ?
<Sakarias> er det ikke en apt-ppa kommando i ubuntu ?
<Kagee> https://launchpad.net/~ferramroberto/+archive/minitube
<Kagee> det står instruksjoner der. "Read about installing"
<silverarrow> tja, der står flavio tardini org, minitube 1.1.3
<silverarrow> så man gjør det ikke via terminal?
<silverarrow> jeg har lastet ned en av de pakkene, men de åpner seg ikke via noe wizard eller lignende
<Sakarias> sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list.d/minitube.list
<Sakarias> legg til
<Sakarias> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ferramroberto/minitube/ubuntu natty main
<Sakarias> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/ferramroberto/minitube/ubuntu natty main
<Sakarias> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install minitube
<silverarrow> på den første får jeg "command not found"
<Sakarias> bytt ut vim med nano f.eks da
<silverarrow> vim command not found really
<silverarrow> hmm, da fikk jeg noe
<silverarrow> med nano
<Sakarias> det er en editor
<Sakarias> lim inn deb og deb-src linjene
<Sakarias> trykk så ctrl+x, svar ja på at du vil lagre
<silverarrow> noe tull
<silverarrow> her
<silverarrow> http://pastebin.com/C80TcdVH
<silverarrow> kan du få noe ut av det
<silverarrow> ?
<Sakarias> du har med deb først?
<Sakarias> og natty main til slutt?
<Sakarias> hmm... ta å slett minitube.list
<jo-erlend_> hva er greia med minitube?
<Sakarias> og kjør "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ferramroberto/minitube" istedet
<jo-erlend_> jeg leste såvidt om det på omgubuntu tidligere idag.
<Kagee> det sto jo hva man skulle gjøre *_*
<silverarrow> http://pastebin.com/ntr83g1q
<jo-erlend_> er det bare for å spille av youtube?
<Sakarias> Kagee: kun etter at man har valgt distroen sin
<Kagee> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ferramroberto/minitube
<silverarrow> minitube skal streame direkte, laste ned, og virker uavhengig flash player og browser
<Sakarias> *sove*
<Kagee> vlc?
<jo-erlend_> silverarrow, omtrent som Totem altså?
<Kagee> omtrent som vlc?
<jo-erlend_> Totem er jo installert som standard i Ubuntu.
<silverarrow> ja, bare vlc funker ikke hos meg for tiden, gjorde det for to måneder siden
<silverarrow> jeg er ikke i Ubuntu, men lubuntu. totem er fin, men jeg trenger noe som er litt mindre
<jo-erlend_> mindre?
<jo-erlend_> minitube bruker såvidt jeg kan se samme backend som Totem.
<silverarrow> youtube har i hvert fall gjort noe som gjør at VLC ikke funker lenger
<silverarrow> blir sikkert fixet ved neste oppdatering/utgave
<jo-erlend_> mulig. Jeg synes youtube har blitt så dårlig etterhvert at jeg nesten ikke bruker det.
<silverarrow> jeg begynner å bli trett i hode nå
<silverarrow> data fiksing er slitsomt, lol
<jo-erlend_> hehe, ja.
<Sakarias> heh, vlc segfaulter her når jeg prøver å åpne en youtube link
<jo-erlend_> oi... Totem tryner ikke, men spiller ikke av...
<jo-erlend_> det er jo litt rart. Den klarer å spille det av fra webben. Sikkert bare endringer i URL eller noe sånt?
<silverarrow> ja det er noe de har gjort hos youtube nå i de siste
<jo-erlend_> mhm.
<silverarrow> det er noe med to bokstaver og et 8 tall, som ny codec lignene ting
<silverarrow> jeg leste det tidligere
<jo-erlend_> VP8?
<silverarrow> ja
<silverarrow> de har gjort noe nytt så mange av de video nedlastings programmene ikke funker
<silverarrow> youtube-dl funker faktisk fra terminal
<jo-erlend_> jeg har vp8 installert.
<silverarrow> I am confused
<silverarrow> :- |
<jo-erlend_> synes det der er litt snålt. Totem spiller også fint av youtube-video når jeg åpner dem i Firefox.
<silverarrow> HTML5 player da?
<silverarrow> !"#¤%
 * jo-erlend_ gjør et nytt forsøk med oneiric :)
 * Kagee gjør et nytt forsøk med debian
<jo-erlend_> Kagee, det er lenge siden. Begynner det å komme seg eller?
<Kagee> jeg prøver det tredje isobildet nå.
<Kagee> debian liker virkelig ikke nettverkskortet mitt
<silverarrow> Kagee, laptop eller stasjonær?
<silverarrow> jeg trenger en  pause
<silverarrow> kanskje en løsning dukker opp i morgen
<jo-erlend_> silverarrow, kan ikke minitube spille av heller?
<silverarrow> nei
<jo-erlend_> men ja html video funker fint i Firefox.
<silverarrow> i hvert fall ikke den 1.3 versjonen i package manager
<silverarrow> adobe flash player?
<jo-erlend_> hmm?
<jo-erlend_> html video. Bare legg på &html5=true på slutten av adressen.
<silverarrow> og jeg klarer ikke å oppdatere til 1.5, "#¤%&?*
<jo-erlend_> hmm?
<jo-erlend_> har de ikke noe ppa eller noe sånt?
<silverarrow> jo, men jeg får det ikke til,
<silverarrow> jeg har satt i timesvis med det
<jo-erlend_> hva er det du ikke får til?
<silverarrow> jeg er bare ikke flink med terminal vinduet
<jo-erlend_> du behøver ikke å bruke det. Åpne Ubuntu programvaresenter. Du kan legge inn ppa der.
<silverarrow> å legge til ppa,  til minitube
<silverarrow> r det package manager?
<silverarrow> jeg har den på engelsk
<jo-erlend_> nei. Programmet heter "Ubuntu Programvaresenter". Eller Ubuntu Software Center på engelsk.
<silverarrow> hmm, jeg har lubuntu
<jo-erlend_> men hva er det du ikke klarer å gjøre?
<Kagee> hvor stor må en /boot være om dagen ?
<silverarrow> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-minitube-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic.html
<silverarrow> jeg har fulgt denne veiledningen, og to andre
<silverarrow> jeg får bare error messages og slikt
<jo-erlend_> silverarrow, hvilken versjon av lubuntu bruker du?
<jo-erlend_> silverarrow, du er helt nødt til å si hvilke feilmeldinger. "Not enough diskspace" eller "Network not available". Skal vi gjette?
<silverarrow> 11.04
<jo-erlend_> Berge, oppgave til deg. Mange 403'er igjen. Denne gangen har jeg vinduet oppe.
<silverarrow> natty
<jo-erlend_> Berge, http://paste.ubuntu.com/672777/
<silverarrow> jo-erlend, nei; mer som "command not recongniced, og slikt, http not found
<silverarrow> masse diskspace
<jo-erlend_> ah. Du prøvde "julenisse gi meg minitube"-kommandoen? Den må installeres først. ;)
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> muligens
<jo-erlend_> silverarrow, men lubuntu bruker da Ubuntu software center?
<silverarrow> nja,
<silverarrow> nei?
<jo-erlend_> tror det.
<silverarrow> jeg har synaptic package manager
<silverarrow> der fant jeg minitube 1.3
<silverarrow> den funker ikke sånn som youtuber er nå
<jo-erlend_> det var ikke det jeg sa. Jeg sa at du kan legge til PPA der.
<jo-erlend_> det kan du også gjøre i synaptic, hvis du ikke liker å lime inn ting i terminalen.
<silverarrow> jeg kan klippe og lime i terminalen, men de funker ikke med de veiledningene som er på weben
<jo-erlend_> du kan forsåvidt også kikke i menyene etter noe som heter "software sources".
<silverarrow> tingen er jeg bare følger en veiledning, hva søren de sudo kommandoen er vet jeg i grunnen ikke
<silverarrow> mer sånn vag andelse
<jo-erlend_> sudo gjør at du kan kjøre en kommando som root, altså administrator-brukeren.
<silverarrow> jeg har prøvd den ogsp
<jo-erlend_> du får ikke lov til å administrere systemet uten.
<silverarrow> jeg mener her er resultatet av å legge til en ppa fra package manager
<jo-erlend_> ?
<silverarrow> E: Type 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/ferramroberto/minitube/ubuntu' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/minitube.list
<silverarrow> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<silverarrow> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.
<silverarrow> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<silverarrow> jeg har ødelagt hele package manager
<Kagee> linjen du har skrevet i /etc/apt/sources.lidt.d/minitube.list er feil
<silverarrow> "#¤%&?*
<Kagee> Dersom du kommenterer ut den linjen med #, bør det fungere igjen.
<jo-erlend_> silverarrow, det der har du skrevet før. Hva mener du med det?
<silverarrow> såpass har jeg komt til også, hva som er korret er verre
<Kagee> hvorfor redigerte du filen manuelt, og hvorfor brukte du ikke kommandoen jeg limte inn ?
<silverarrow> det er en feilmelding jeg får når package manager starter
<silverarrow> og den bare lukker ned umiddelbart nå
<Kagee> og jeg har også skrevet hvordan du fikser det.
<silverarrow> vel, sikkert fordi jeg prøvde feil først og så endret jeg på den når det ikke funket
<Kagee> [01:36] Kagee: linjen du har skrevet i /etc/apt/sources.lidt.d/minitube.list er
<Kagee> feil
<Kagee> [01:36] Kagee: Dersom du kommenterer ut den linjen med #, bør det fungere igjen
<silverarrow> dette er verre enn å få deler til overs etter å ha plukket fra hverandre et 7 girs sykkel nav
<jo-erlend_> silverarrow, det er jo uansett enkelt å fikse.
<silverarrow> kan du si
<jo-erlend_> ja. Det er så enkelt som å åpne en tekst editor og lime inn de korrekte linjene.
<Kagee> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.lidt.d/minitube.list
<jo-erlend_> jeg er litt hemmet der nå, fordi jeg holder på å installere oneiric.
<Kagee> og så kommenterer du ut alle linjene med #
<jo-erlend_> skrivefiel.
<Kagee> deretter bruker du kommandoen jeg limte inn fra lauchpad-siden til å legge til repositoriet
<jo-erlend_> <Kagee> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.lidt.d/minitube.list <-- det hender at det fungerer bedre med sources.list.d
<Kagee> jo-erlend_: vel, ja
<jo-erlend_> :)
<Kagee> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/minitube.list
<Kagee> (du kan bruke <TAB> for å fullføre navnene på filene)
<silverarrow> der kommer ingenting frem?
<Kagee> deretter bruker du "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ferramroberto/minitube" for å legge til repositoriet
<jo-erlend_> den finnes sikkert ikke. Lim inn innholdet av /etc/apt/sources.list i http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Kagee> jo-erlend_: rart, det er jo spesifikt det han får spørsmål om
<jo-erlend_> Kagee, han hadde jo tydeligvis noen andre problemer?
<jo-erlend_> Kagee, hmm?
<Kagee> jo-erlend_: grunnen til at han ikke får opp noen package manager er jo feilmeldingen som sier at han har en feil i den filen
<jo-erlend_> åh. Unnskyld. :)
<Kagee> dvs, det han sa 01:35
<Kagee> silverarrow: ble du ikke spurt om passordet ditt?
<silverarrow> jo
<Kagee> og så fikk du opp en teksteditor ?
<jo-erlend_> og gedit åpnet seg med et tomt dokument?
<silverarrow> etter den siste /etc/apt.... fikk jeg "permission denied"
<silverarrow> nei fikk ikke opp noe
<Kagee> silverarrow: du skulle skrive alt på en linje ?
<jo-erlend_> silverarrow, det blir mye lettere hvis du beskriver hva som skjer.
<jo-erlend_> ingen her ser skjermen din.
<silverarrow> jeg skrev " ingen ting dukket opp"
<Kagee> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/minitube.list
<silverarrow> beklager, jeg er litt vel treg
<Kagee> du tastet den kommandoen ordrett på en linje, du ble spurt om passordet ditt, og "ingenting skjedde" ? Ingen programmer åpnet seg?
<silverarrow> ingenting, hverken i terminal eller utenfor
<Kagee> javel?
<jo-erlend> silverarrow, jeg tolket "ingenting dukket opp" som at du fikk et tomt dokument i gedit.
<Kagee> silverarrow: kjør denne kommandoen_: "sudo apt-get install pastebinit"
<silverarrow> jeg vet ikke hva jeg har gjort galt, jeg har rotet lenge
<Kagee> silverarrow: si ifra når du har gjort det.
<silverarrow> saker og ting skjer
<jo-erlend> .....
<Kagee> silverarrow: si ifra når du er tilbake til promptet (det som ender med $)
<silverarrow> E: Unable to locate package pastebini
<jo-erlend> temmelig viktig å skrive riktig.
<Kagee> silverarrow: du glemte en t. Dersom du skriver kommandoene vi gir det feil, kan vi ikke hjelpe deg.
<jo-erlend> terminalen er ikke en intelligent.
<jo-erlend> en intelligent.? :)
<silverarrow> beklager, klippe lime tull
<silverarrow> de siste bokstavene kom ikke med
<Kagee> prøv igjen.
<silverarrow> http://pastebin.com/TZwRRiPy
<Kagee> greit. da er programmet pastebinit installert.
<Kagee> kjør nå denne kommandoen: "pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/minitube.list"
<jo-erlend> alt er med andre ord i orden.
<Kagee> jo-erlend: ehh. right. wtf.
<Kagee> silverarrow: og så kjører du "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ferramroberto/minitube"
<Kagee> (på en linje)
<Kagee> jo-erlend: der. nettverk funker, og LVM satt opp.
<jo-erlend> ;)
<Kagee> jeg lurer på om jeg burde bruke LVM i stedet for unionfs
<silverarrow> http://paste.ubuntu.com/672789/
<jo-erlend> jeg lurer på hvor lurt det var å bytte ut gdm med lightdm usett :)
<Kagee> silverarrow: hvilken kommando var det resultatet av ?
<jo-erlend> silverarrow, sudo apt-get update
<silverarrow> den første
<silverarrow> silverarrow@silverarrow:~$ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ferramroberto/minitube
<silverarrow> Executing: gpg --ignore-time-conflict --no-options --no-default-keyring --secret-keyring /etc/apt/secring.gpg --trustdb-name /etc/apt/trustdb.gpg --keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --primary-keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --keyserver hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com:80/ --recv 3E756CF119B127D4DA40A186B725097B3ACC3965
<silverarrow> gpg: requesting key 3ACC3965 from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
<silverarrow> gpg: key 3ACC3965: public key "Launchpad lffl" imported
<silverarrow> gpg: no ultimately trusted keys found
<silverarrow> gpg: Total number processed: 1
<silverarrow> gpg:               imported: 1  (RSA: 1)
<silverarrow> den siste
<silverarrow> den var litt lang,
<silverarrow> skal bruke pastebin på alt over en linje, lover
<Kagee> silverarrow: sudo apt-get update
<jo-erlend> silverarrow, sudo apt-get update
<Kagee> jo-erlend: det er antagelig update som feiler når han bruker grafiske verktøy
<jo-erlend> mulig.
<silverarrow> E: Type 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/ferramroberto/minitube/ubuntu' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/minitube.list
<silverarrow> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<Kagee> silverarrow: Dersom du får den samme feilmeldingen nå, kjør kommandoen "sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/minitube.list"
#ubuntu-no 2011-08-23
<Kagee> silverarrow: ja, nettop. kjør kommandoen på linja over ^
<jo-erlend> legg på deb foran
<silverarrow> nei, skjer ikkenoe
<silverarrow> deb før sudo?
<Kagee> silverarrow: det skal ikke "skje noe" når du kjører "sudo rm"
<silverarrow> enda godt
<jo-erlend> sudo gedit /etc/sources.list.d/minitube.list
<Kagee> jo-erlend: det trengs ikke om han har kjørt add-apt-repository
<jo-erlend> legg "deb" foran http
<jo-erlend> Kagee?
<Kagee> jo-erlend: den filen er nå slettet, følger du ikke med? :)
<jo-erlend> å.
<Kagee> silverarrow: hva skjer nå om du kjører "sudo apt-get update" ?
<jo-erlend> jeg oppgraderer til oneiric mens jeg ligger og ser på boston legal, så jeg er kanskje litt distrahert, i tillegg til at det begynner å bli tidlig.
<silverarrow> "gedit command not known!
<Kagee> silverarrow: hva skjer nå om du kjører "sudo apt-get update" ?
<silverarrow> masse
<jo-erlend> bra
<Kagee> jo-erlend: dang. han har antagelig ikke gedit.
<Kagee> silverarrow: bra
<Kagee> jo-erlend: iom. at han ikke har gnome
<jo-erlend> ah... Lubuntu bruker... leafnote eller noe sånt?
<Kagee> det kan forklare mye.
<Kagee> silverarrow: greit. når den er ferdig kan du kjøre "sudo apt-get install minitube"
<silverarrow> http://pastebin.com/DQVbSt1K
<silverarrow> jeg tror ikke det gikk
<Kagee> silverarrow: kjør den samme kommandoen en gang til
<silverarrow> skjer
<silverarrow> install comandoen?
<Kagee> sudo apt-get update
<silverarrow> http://pastebin.com/dXXx7e6X
<silverarrow> nå er det versjon 1.5
<silverarrow> !!!!!!!!
<Kagee> mm.
<Kagee> det er fortsatt noe som er litt wacky, men det funker iallefall
<silverarrow> ja nå funker minitube
<silverarrow> men adobe er glattere
<Kagee> gratulerer.
<Kagee> hva?
<Kagee> hvor kommer adobe inn i bildet?
<jo-erlend> kvalitet på video?
<silverarrow> ja
<silverarrow> flash playeren mener jeg
<jo-erlend> adobe bruker vel aksellerasjon, muligens
<Kagee> kek
<jo-erlend> adobe bruker vel aksellerasjon, muligens?
<Kagee> windows kom ikke i bootmenyen :-S
<silverarrow> veldig klart bilde i minitube
<silverarrow> den laster ned helt fint ser det ut for
<silverarrow> den takler det nye youtube har funnet på
<silverarrow> ha en god natt
<jo-erlend> sikkert bare en bagatell.
<silverarrow> tusen takk for hjelpen
<jo-erlend> 50 minutter igjen av oppgraderingen. Jeg er spent. :)
<silverarrow> alvorlig oppgradering?
<jo-erlend> 11.10
<jo-erlend> på hovedlaptopen.
<silverarrow> offisiell eller prototype?
<jo-erlend> vet at det er store sjanser for brekkasje, men jeg klarer ikke å vente.
<jo-erlend> silverarrow, hmm?
<silverarrow> jeg kan aldri forda de oppdateringene
<silverarrow> jo de er fin, men skummel
<Kagee> silverarrow: "prototype/alfa/
<silverarrow> det jeg føler er sikrest er å brenne til CD og installere via den
<jo-erlend> det er egentlig altfor tidlig, men det er endel ting jeg vil teste før det er for sent.
<silverarrow> da får jeg mindre trøbbel senere
<silverarrow> det er spennende
<silverarrow> man må jo ha siste utgave
<jo-erlend> tja. Det er ikke verre en at jeg bare dumper 11.04 tilbake på plass hvis det ikke funker. Tar ikke mer enn et kvarter, mens oppgradering tar 1t15m :)
<jo-erlend> vel. Jeg hadde egentlig vært fornøyd med 10.04 hvis det ikke hadde vært for noen utviklingsverktøy jeg jobber med.
<Kagee> hvilke?
<jo-erlend> Quickly og Quickly Widgets, først og fremst.
<Kagee> I alle dager. Driveren klarer å vise bilde på alle skjermen mine, men den 3. skjermen er på LSD
<jo-erlend> de nye radeon-driverne er knallbra.
<jo-erlend> ... relativt knallbra i hvertfall :)
<Kagee> *sjekke kabler*
<jo-erlend> hvilken kjerne bruker debben din?
<jo-erlend> den er ganske ny?
<Kagee> 2.6.32 ?
<jo-erlend> jøss. Det er jo eldgammalt! :)
<Kagee> :-S
<jo-erlend> om en times tid skal jeg forhåpentligvis mimre om dengang da jeg brukte Linux 2 :)
<jo-erlend> men jeg er veldig spent på lightdm. Jeg hadde veldig store problemer med den for en ukes tid siden.
<Kagee> i appear to have no sound. this is irritating.
<jo-erlend> rart med det der... Alle snakker om hvor dårlig Ubuntu er, men hver gang jeg prøver noe annet, så er det bare én tanke som alltid går igjen: så primitivt dette er. :)
<jo-erlend> men for all del. Det er veldig bra at ikke alle er like avslappede i forhold til frie drivere og sånt som Ubuntu er. Vi trenger noen skikkelige målestokker.
<silverarrow> jeg liker ubuntu
<jo-erlend> jeg også...
<silverarrow> jeg er på let etter en laptop som funker for ubuntu
<Kagee> latitude e5410
<jo-erlend> Jeg kan absolutt anbefale Acer 1810tz. Aldri vært så fornøyd med noen laptop noengang.
<silverarrow> jeg har problemer med å installere på HP maskiner, ellers er jo de god
<silverarrow> jeg kommer aldri til å ha en fujitsu igjen
<jo-erlend> ok?
<silverarrow> har du Ubuntu på den?
<silverarrow> og modellen fins enda?
<jo-erlend> det er den jeg sitter på nå.
<silverarrow> tingen er jeg liker HP, de går ikke i stykker
<silverarrow> men virker utelukket når det gjelder ubuntu
<jo-erlend> å?
 * silverarrow noterer Acer 1810z på et papir
<silverarrow> hvor mye ram og cpu?
<jo-erlend> jeg hadde en HP 7061eo som jeg solgte for en uke siden eller noe sånt. Den har vært kjempefin hele tiden. Men idiotene hadde laget strømpluggen på en sån måte t den falt ut hele tiden. Ellers har jeg vært fornøyd hele tiden.
<silverarrow> jeg har lurt på om det er bra å invistere i laptop for de som spiller online games
<jo-erlend> den her har en tokjernet Pentium 1.3GHz og 3GB RAM, tror jeg.
<silverarrow> de har ganske bra videokort, cpu og ram, og de blir ikke utdatert med det første
<jo-erlend> sånt er helt uinteressant for min del. Det er lenge siden maskinvaren overgikk mine behov.
<Kagee> jo-erlend: ble det noe skjermsativ på deg?
<silverarrow> min mor kjøpte en HP pavillion "entertainment pc", HD, beste lyd jeg noen sinne har hørt fra laptop uten høyttalere
<jo-erlend> hehe...Det lå en plankebit foran døra en dag. En sånn tarkett eller hva de kaller det. Jeg brukte den isteden :)
<Kagee> O_o
<jo-erlend> nokså glimrende løsning faktisk.
<silverarrow> vel, det er noe som gjør at vanlige laptoper går utrolig tregt med ubuntu
<jo-erlend> silverarrow, ok?
<Kagee> flash, mener du ? :-P
<silverarrow> mens windows 7 går som oljet
<silverarrow> nei, alt, sluggish liksom
<jo-erlend> dårlig vga-driver kanskje?
<Kagee> de er like raske på min laptop
<silverarrow> applikasjoner åpner treigt, totem virker som den trenger et spark bak...
<Kagee> hvis beskrivelsen er "sluggish", så er det ofte at skikkelige skjermdrivere ikke er installert.
<jo-erlend> men Ubuntu er så vanvittig mye raskere å jobbe med og det er viktigere at ikke jeg bruker mye tid enn at ikke pcen gjør det.
<silverarrow> det er sikkert noe slikt som driver ja
<silverarrow> mindre laptoper kan jo takle
<silverarrow> ...ubuntu bedre enn betraktelig større
<Kagee> silverarrow: mening, setningene dine gir ingen.
<jo-erlend> hva?
<silverarrow> jeg mener, en laptop som i utganspuntet har mer ram og cpu, kjører Ubuntu tregere enn en som har lavere specs
<silverarrow> det er jo i litt rart
<jo-erlend> det er i hvertfall ikke generelt.
<jo-erlend> men gamle ati-kort er forferdelig tregt.
<silverarrow> kanskje det har vært noe slikt
<silverarrow> uansett, ny laptop må da være bra
<jo-erlend> aldri dumt med nye leketøy. :)
<silverarrow> jeg har lurt på mac, en brukt mac for ubuntu
<silverarrow> sant
<silverarrow> jeg har vært fornøyd med duo core processor og 3GB, da har alt gått som smurt
<silverarrow> til og med vista gikk greit da
<jo-erlend> det er helt sikkert ikke prosessor og ram som gjør det tregt.
<jo-erlend> nærmest helt sikkert vga.
<silverarrow> godt mulig
<silverarrow> det har jeg ikke tenkt på
<silverarrow> så raskt videokort er viktig
<silverarrow> ?
<jo-erlend> en desktop er i praksis ikke raskere enn den ser ut til å være.
<jo-erlend> silverarrow, gode drivere er viktig.
<silverarrow> ja lite å gjøre noe med akkurat driverne
<jo-erlend> det finnes ofte flere å velge mellom.
<silverarrow> jeg får bare leve med det ubuntu har tilgjengelig
<jo-erlend> for amd-kort har du for eksempel ati, radeon og fglrx. Radeon er overlegent best.
 * silverarrow noterer radeon
<jo-erlend> ... for nye kort i hvertfall.
<silverarrow> ja det er jo til ny laptop
<jo-erlend> radeon hd eldre enn 5-serien er treigt og dårlig har jeg fått inntrykk av.
<Kagee> Jeg føler jeg burde gjort dette en uke da DHCP-serveren til skolen driver å går tom for IP-adresser
<Kagee> +ikke
<silverarrow> kan man gå tom for ip adresser?
<Kagee> når man bare får tildelt et område, ja
<silverarrow> med alle de tallene
<silverarrow> jeg skjønner
<jo-erlend> man får vanligvis ikke så mange.
<jo-erlend> ikke ipv4 i alle fall.
<silverarrow> leverandørene er gniten med dem?
<Kagee> silverarrow: man er "tom" for de vanlige ipadressene allerede.
<Kagee> Det er flere internettilkoblede enheter enn det er tilgjenglige ipadresser.
<silverarrow> burde da lette kunne slenge på noen tall?
<jo-erlend> hehe, nei.
<Kagee> ikke på den måte du tenker, nei.
<silverarrow> lol
<Kagee> ikke når alt fra 1.1.1.1 til 255.255.255.255 er opptatt.
<silverarrow> det var gjerne litt for enkelt
<jo-erlend> fire bytes er fire bytes. :)
<Kagee> slik det er satt opp er det bare plass til tall opp til  255.
<silverarrow> men da er jo  alt med 3-4-6-7-8-9 igjen
<jo-erlend> med ipv6 går vi nok ikke tom for adresser med det aller første.
<Kagee> silverarrow: nei, det er også tatt
<jo-erlend> silverarrow, nei. 255 er det høyeste tallet i en byte.
<silverarrow> der ser man
<jo-erlend> ca 4 milliarder adresser totalt sett. Jeg trenger ca ti privat. :)
<Kagee> jeg bruker 1.. 2 ...3 ... 4 akkurat nå.
<Kagee> på onsdag håper jeg å bruke 6 (en ny tablet, og en ny telefon)
<silverarrow> har du flere servere og internet tilkoblinger?
<Kagee> silverarrow: det er innført et nytt system som har plass til flere adresser, men internettilbydere er trege med å gjøre det tilgjenglig.
<jo-erlend> woops... Her gikk noe galt, men la oss se om det funker likevel :)
<Kagee> silverarrow: jeg har en internettilkobling.
<jo-erlend> brb
<Kagee> Kagee: men alle enhetene mine har adresser som kan nås av alle andre enhenter på internett.
<silverarrow> jeg har rotet slik med latopen i dag, jeg håper det ikke blir tull med oppstart i morgen
<jo-erlend> hehe, dette er ikke klart for massene på noen som helst slags måte :)
<Kagee> hva skjer?
<jo-erlend> hehe.. Hvor skal jeg begynne? Jeg har to tittellinjer for maksimerte programmer. Noen programmer henger igjen etter at jeg har avsluttet dem. Linsene vil ikke vise noen oppføringer og søket reagerer ikke når jeg trykker enter.
<Kagee> der, nå var netinstallimage med firmware for debian testing lastet ned
<Kagee> au
<jo-erlend> lightdm var skikkelig stygg forresten. Jeg håper det skjer noe med den.
<jo-erlend> jeg restarta compiz og da ble det nokså bra. Linsene er trege, men.
<Kagee> Kryss fingerne for meg, da prøver jeg å boote firmvare-testing-amd64-netinstall :)
<jo-erlend> :)
<Kagee> baaaah
<Kagee> f*skapet klager over at det ikke finner noen cdleser
<jo-erlend> hehe... Bruker du fremdeles platespiller? :)
<Kagee> nei!
<jo-erlend> åh. Den klager over at du _ikke_ har det? :)
<jo-erlend> heh... Ting begynner å funke nå etterhvert. :)
<Kagee> ja ._.
<jo-erlend> i begynnelsen tryna annethvert program jeg prøvde å starte, vinduer hang igjen og tastatursnarveier fungerte ikke. Nå fungerer alt som det skal, tilsynelatende.
<jo-erlend> nice.. Lightning har fått støtte for couchdb.
<jo-erlend> åh, jeg har glemt å prøve 2d. :)
<jo-erlend> brb
<Kagee> wlan: 45 min
<Kagee> kabel: 1 minute
<jo-erlend> ah. der sier du noe. Jeg er spent på å se hvordan wlanet er nå. Det har vært litt ustabilt i 11.04.
<jo-erlend> unity 2d kommer seg raskt. NÃ¥ glemte jeg faktisk at det var unity 2d.
<Kagee> hvorfor sover vi ikke ?
<jo-erlend> jeg sov igår. )
<jo-erlend> :)
<Kagee> jeg har vært våken i omtrent 122 timer ~_~
<jo-erlend> hehe
<Kagee> err. 12. tolv.
<jo-erlend> ja, det hørtes litt mindre sinnsykt ut. :)
<jo-erlend> hmm. Dette er ordentlig interessant, faktisk.
<jo-erlend> nå skjuler de knappene for å lukke vinduet også når det er maksimert. Deilig. Jo mer mas som forsvinner, desto blidere blir jeg.
<Kagee> hmmm
<Kagee> 2.6 eller 3.0.0.1-kjerne?
<jo-erlend> 3.0.0.9
<Kagee> -_-
<jo-erlend> :)
<jo-erlend> rart å tenke på at linux snart er tjue år gammelt.
<jo-erlend> Firefox 7 faktisk :)
<Kagee> ser ut som om #debian har mange brukere, men samme newbie/geek-forholdet som oss.
<Kagee> får mange rare råd og svar der nå.
<jo-erlend> de har ikke noe på stackexchange heller?
<jo-erlend> askubuntu.com begynner å bli veldig bra.
<Kagee> installasjonen fra 600mb-cd'en funker nå
<jo-erlend> tok litt tid eller? :)
<Kagee> mm
<Kagee> der var den ferdig med å legge inn pakker
<jo-erlend> hehe... når startet du?
<Kagee> 0410?
<jo-erlend> åh
<Kagee> skal vi se da
<Kagee> *boote*
<Kagee> vel. skjerm 3 er kommet ned fra LSD-trippen sin
<Kagee> dette er et godt tegn
<Kagee> fortsatt ingen lyd. og jeg har kun et usb-headset og en optisk-ut atm.
<jo-erlend> unity2d er jo helt heftig.
<jo-erlend> teste unity igjen.
<Kagee> woooo
<Kagee> pulseaudio <3
<Kagee> i've got sound!
<Kagee> og gnash funket utrolig bra med youtube
<jo-erlend> :)
<jo-erlend> Kagee, gjør det det nå?
<jo-erlend> video er vel det eneste jeg bruker flash til, så det høres veldig bra ut. Jeg lengter, nærmest, etter å bli kvitt adobe flash.
<jo-erlend> jeg har jeg jaggu klart å knerte et tastatur til... :(
<jo-erlend> ødelagt flere tastaturer på én måned enn jeg har gjort de siste tjue årene.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Jeg skal titte på det, men denne type feil kommer vanligvis fra sentralarkivet.
<Trond--> Hvordan får jeg mic'en til å fungere? Jeg har koblet den til bak hovedkortet i mic porten.
<Trond--> hdd'ene er sortert alfabetisk i dag. det var kjekt.
<pider55> kan noen hjelpe meg med å få Canon mg5250 skriver til å funke i Kubuntu stasjonær pc, har installer linuxdriver fra canon, skriver dukker opp under skriveroppsett, men detskjer ingen ting når jeg prøver å skrive ut
<brik> står det at den er online?
<pider55> skjermdump:<a href='http://bildr.no/view/957613'>http://bildr.no/view/957613</a>
<Trond--> Er det mulig å forsterke trådløst nettverk utenom kabel og strømnett?
<kjes> ja
<kjes> sterke sender :-)
<Trond--> Jeg har en Jensen AirLink 89300.
<kjes> evt en repeater et midt i mellom
<Berge> Bedre antenne.
<Trond--> Jeg spurte Norsk Fiberoptikk og de sa nei det ikke fantes noe slikt. De sa jeg måtte trekke kabel.
<Trond--> Godt jeg dobbelsjekker.
<Berge> Hvorfor skulle Norsk fiberoptikk vite noe om antenner?
<Trond--> Om trådløs forsterker mener du.
<Trond--> Det gjorde de ikke heller.
<Trond--> Skrev nettopp at de sa det ikke fantes noe slik og at jeg måtte trekke kabel.
<Berge> NÃ¥ vet ikke jeg hva du spurte om.
<Trond--> Forsterke signaler fra ruter til PC-en min.
<Berge> Du spør egentlig ikke om det, du spør om hvordan du kan få bedre mottak.
<Berge> Det trenger ikke bero på forsterkning
<Berge> Er det f.eks. andre WLAN i nærheten på samme eller tilstøtende kanal?
<si-m1> i need TP for my nethole
<xt> trådlaust…*gjesp*
<Berge> xt: Pft, løsningen er jo enkel: 5GHz.
<Trond--> Hele nabolaget er på Lyse sitt trådløse.
<xt> Lys-trådlaus! fiber!
<xt> nei vent
<Trond--> Men signalene er svake i kjelleren.
<Berge> Jeg har masse trådløst lys her.
<Trond--> I øvre etasje funker det fint.
<si-m1> fiber er bra for kabelnettet
<Berge> Fiber er bra for magen.
<Trond--> Generelt er det dårlig signaler til kjellere.
<si-m1> magen -> kabelnettet
<Berge> si-m1: Sant.
<Trond--> Tusj
<Berge> Trond--: En hvilken som helst WDS vil hjelpe deg.
<Berge> Men også å se om det er mye støy.
<Berge> Jeg tipper på det siste.
<Trond--> Hva er WDS?
 * xt ser mye støy
 * Berge òg.
<xt> Trond--: Wikipedia
<Berge> Ev. Google.
<si-m1> !lmgtfy wds
<si-m1> missing trigger detected
<Trond--> Walt Disney Studios
<Berge> Windows Deployment Sevices.
<Trond--> Skal sjekke i butikker om wireless repeater tipset.
<silverarrow> hei
<xt> hei!
<silverarrow> jo-erlend, hvordan er 11.10?
<silverarrow> hei xt
<silverarrow> ;- )
<silverarrow> noen som bruker vlc her?
<Berge> silverarrow: Spør heller om det du lurer på.
<Berge> (Om du ikke da lager statistikk over brukere av vlc.)
<silverarrow> sorry, tingen er VLC har ikke spilt youtube i de siste, og nedlastede youtube videoer. For et par dager siden la jeg til nighly / nighlies (?), og det fungerte en stund. Det rare er, etter booting, var alt tilbake til utgangspunktet
<silverarrow> så, vlc funker ikke
<Berge> Hvilken VLC-versjon, hvilken feilmelding?
<silverarrow> versjon 1.1.11, men egentilg ikke noe feilmelding
<silverarrow> den spiller videoene med lyd, uten bilde
<Berge> Da støtter den nok bare ikke kodeken.
<Berge> Du får nok en feilmelding, gitt.
<Berge> Start vlc fra en terminal.
<silverarrow> http://pastebin.com/apM7MhBH
<silverarrow> gav det noe fornuft?
<Berge> Nei, du starter den jo ikke med noe filnavn.
<silverarrow> fornuftig
<Berge> vlc fil-som-feiler.flv
<silverarrow> ?
<Berge> uh
<Berge> Hva lurer du på?
<silverarrow> beklager jeg er litt grønn
<Berge> Ja, du er faktisk grønn i mirken her (-:
<Berge> Lysegrønn.
<silverarrow> lol
<Berge> Du startet akkurat vlc med kommandoen «vlc».
<silverarrow> du er blå
<Berge> Men du skal starte den med et argument, filnavnet på en fil som du har problemer med.
<Berge> «vlc enfilher.flv»
<silverarrow> enfilher = fra en eller annen plassering
<Berge> Ja.
<silverarrow> fra filemanager
<silverarrow> hmm
<Berge> Jeg skjønner ikke hva du mener.
<silverarrow> http://pastebin.com/6q4rJ1SD
<silverarrow> jo, jeg skjønte til slutt
<silverarrow> :-|
<Berge> Du får lyd, men ikke bilde?
<silverarrow> var den bedre?
<silverarrow> ja
<silverarrow> for litt over en måned siden funket vlc smertefritt
<Berge> Kan du prøve med vlc -v3 6Ynks_83ODg.flv
<Berge> Og pastebine hva den sier? (Det er ganske mye.)
<silverarrow> @silverarrow:~$ vlc -v3 6Ynks_83ODg.flv
<silverarrow> VLC media player 1.1.11 The Luggage (revision exported)
<silverarrow> vlc: unknown option or missing mandatory argument `-3'
<silverarrow> Try `vlc --help' for more information.
<silverarrow> silverarrow@silverarrow:~$
<silverarrow> ikke så mye, litt over en linje
<Berge> hm, vlc 1.1 har tydeligvis endret verbose-tingene.
<Berge> spiller mplayer filen?
<silverarrow> ja
<silverarrow> jeg har lubuntu, og gnome player
<Berge> lubuntu vet jeg ikke hva er.
<Berge> Men det er nå så.
<silverarrow> men det er mplayer baserte greier
<Berge> Og dette skjedde etter at du oppgraderte til vlc nightly?
<silverarrow> det er det samme som ubuntu egentlig det også
<silverarrow> bare litt lettere aplikasjoner
<Sakarias> gnome er byttet ut med LXDE
<silverarrow> ja sikkert
<silverarrow> funker bra på min maskin i hvert fall
<silverarrow> ubuntu var for sluggish
<silverarrow> og xp litt utdatert
<Berge> Du har kjip maskinvare? (-:
<silverarrow> ja
<silverarrow> jeg må ha ny laptop
<Berge> 15:06:36 < Berge> Og dette skjedde etter at du oppgraderte til vlc nightly?
<silverarrow> er på let etter en som liker ubuntu
<Berge> Med en ThinkPad er du rimelig dekket.
<silverarrow> nei, trøbbelet var der egentlig i utganspunktet, men nightly fikset det et lite øyeblikk
<silverarrow> jeg har en hp som er god, men Ubuntu vil ikke på den
<Berge> Vel, det virker som om vlc ikke har videokodek for de filmene.
<Berge> Hvilket er litt rart.
<Berge> Men jeg må stikke, så jeg rekker ikke å hjelpe deg å feilsøke det mer nå.
<silverarrow> muligens ikke
<silverarrow> tingen er youtube har gjort noe de siste par ukene
<silverarrow> det går fint
<silverarrow> ha en god ettermiddag
<silverarrow> :- )
<silverarrow> kanskje jeg bare bør være tålmodig til neste VLC utgave
<silverarrow> det rare var at nightly funket en liten stund
<Trond--> Det er repeater på ruteren, men jeg vet ikke hvilken Mode jeg skal sette den på: AP, Station-Infrastructure, AP-Birdge point to point, Universal Repeater
<kjes> Jeg gjetter at han satt feil
<Sakarias> hirr
<Kagee> Berge: for senere: -vvv
<Malin_> hm.. å bruke en nightly-repo til et program er vel ikke å anbefale uansett, slik silverarrow hadde gjort.
<Sakarias> hvorfor er ikke det å anbefale?
<Malin_> ser for meg at nightly er veldig bleeding edge?
<Malin_> og da er det vel ikke alltid ting er helt stabilt?
<Malin_> blir litt av samme grunn jeg ikke fikk x2go til å virke plutselig
<Sakarias> det er en risiko man har medregnet når man velger å installere nattlige-utgivelser
<jo-erlend> Malin_, det kommer an på utvikleren. Jeg pleier ikke å pushe før jeg har testet programvaren grundig. Det er mange som ikke er så grundige. Det er til og med endel programmerere som ikke lager automatiserte tester. Det er fint mulig å ha et nattlig arkiv uten at det betyr ustabil programvare.
<Malin_> jo-erlend: okey :)
<jo-erlend> Malin_, har du fått kikket på bazaar enda?
<Malin_> jo-erlend: hm.. bazar?
<Malin_> 'ḧusker jeg hva det var mon tro?
<jo-erlend> versjonskontroll.
<Malin_> texteditor?
<Malin_> ah..., nei, det har jeg ikke tittet på
<Malin_> men var det en del av det Geany?
<jo-erlend> det burde du gjøre så fort du har en time til overs. Det er et veldig nyttig verktøy og det gjør sånt som forskjellige arkiver lettere å forstå.
<jo-erlend> Malin_, nei. Bazaar kan brukes til hva som helst.
<Malin_> jo-erlend: jeg har forsovidt tid nå jeg. Jeg fant ikke noe bazaar i pakkearkivet.
<jo-erlend> dvs; helst ikke veldig store filer som filmer og sånt.
<Malin_> :)
<jo-erlend> Malin_, hvis du før eller senere har lyst til å leke med python igjen, så kan du bare installere pakken quickly, så får du med bazaar og noen andre fine verktøy.
<jo-erlend> ellers finner du Bazaar Explorer i Ubuntu Programvaresenter.
<Malin_> jo-erlend: skal ikke se bort fra at jeg kommer til å lære python i løpet av tida ved ntnu også.
<Malin_> mulig det er fint sjekketriks å ha telefon med python-shell når en går en plass med masse nerder :p hehe neida
<Malin_> skal undersøke i programvaresenteret, for jeg finner ikke når jeg kjører aptitude search
<Malin_> ah, det dukka opp der
<Malin_> i programmvaresenterert
<Malin_> *senteret
<Malin_> bzr-explorer er pakkenavnet, ikke rart jeg ikke fant det med andre ord
<jo-erlend> bzr-explorer er et GUI for bzr.
<jo-erlend> det er virkelig veldig enkelt å bruke altså. Du lærer det på ti minutter eller noe sånt.
<jo-erlend> i hvertfall kommandolinjen. I GUI er det så mange knapper og sånt. :)
<jo-erlend> men det fantes en god intro... Skal se om jeg finner den.
<jo-erlend> Bazaar in Five minutes: http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/latest/en/mini-tutorial/
<jo-erlend> en litt fyldigere en: http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/bzr.dev/en/tutorials/tutorial.html
<Malin_> ah, takk, skal undersøke de nærmere :)
<Trond--> Er det noen som er gode på å sette opp wireless repeater? Guiden jeg følger føles mangelfull, spes med at jeg ikke vet hvor jeg setter opp felles passord/nøkkel http://www.jensenscandinavia.com/downloads/Jensen/AL89300/WDS%20guide%20NOR%20-%2089300.pdf
<superos> God kveld.
<lnostdal> 'aften
<jo-erlend> 'aften.
<jo-erlend> haha, det var en som sa det først gitt. Jeg så ikke det. :)
<superos> Litt bekymret for at Unity/Dash blir en fiasko.
<superos> Liker nye GUI men synes utsiktene til noe bra virker dårlig.
<jo-erlend> ok?
<superos> Kjenner mange som bruker Ubuntu, men logger på Classic.
<superos> GNOME2
<superos> GNOME3 virker litt på kanten også.
<superos> Hvem her inne bruker Unity?
<jo-erlend> jeg.
<superos> Jeg prøvde 2-3 uker. Lærte alle keyboard keys osv, men slutta etter frustrasjoner.
<jo-erlend> jeg simpelthen elsker Unity i natty. I oneiric er Unity ganske dårlig foreløpig, men Unity2D er veldig godt på vei.
<Trond--> jo-erlend, har du peiling på hvor jeg setter passord for ruter med airlink 89300?
<jo-erlend> Trond--, aner ikke.
<superos> Men tilpasser du Unity med skreddersydde .desktops ?
<jo-erlend> superos, hva savnet du?
<jo-erlend> superos, det er klart.
<Trond--> Hvem kan jeg kontakte? Det må være noen datakyndige jeg kan ringe til som kan sette opp wireless repeater for meg?
<superos> jo-erlend: Kan du gi meg et eksempel på en skreddersydd .desktop fil du bruker?
<Trond--> Skal spørre Jensen om de kan forbedre guiden sin litt
<superos> jo-erlend: Savner at de har fjernet ting som funker.
<superos> Windows og GNOME sin vanlige taskbar.
<superos> Funker. Ingen grunn til å prøve noe nytt.
<superos> Du kan prøve noe nytt, men da bør du sørge for at fontene og ikonene dine er pene slik at få klager (les: OS X).
<jo-erlend> superos, jeg har endel ssh-snarveier på gnome-terminal-flisen. Jeg har noen av de mest vanlige bokmerkene på firefox-flisen. Jeg har nettverksdelinger på Nautilus-flisen. Jeg har forskjellige programmeringsprosjekter på Geany-flisen og Glade-flisen.
<superos> HÃ¥per enda at Unity vil blir bra.
<Trond--> NÃ¥ viser ikke Nautilus Filesystem (ikke File System) i Tree plutselig
<superos> jo-erlend: Høres bra ut. Men en enkel måte å lage bra .desktops på, gjerne et GUI Configurereingssystem bør lages.
<jo-erlend> superos, det finnes, men jeg husker ikke hva det heter.
<superos> Kan stemme. Tror jeg såg et.
<superos> Men du er die hard Ubuntu fan jo-erlend. Hvem flere bruker og liker Unity?
<jo-erlend> det jeg er mest spent på, nå som Scopes and Lenses er stabilt, er hvor raskt vi får linser for de mest vanlige nettstedene og forskjellige ting lokalt.
<jo-erlend> superos, mange. Men jeg anbefaler vanligvis folk å bruke LTS, så de fleste jeg kjenner irl bruker 10.04.
<jo-erlend> det er ganske lett å finne folk som liker Unity i Ayatana, men det er ikke så veldig rart. :)
<superos> hehe, overhodet ikke rart
<superos> Det er interessant det som skjer med Unity, men å lage noe metaforer, konsept osv er vanskelig.
<superos> "nye metaforer"
<jo-erlend> men jeg tror at det er mange som har inntrykk av at dash og de tingene skal erstatte menyene i gnome. Det er ikke tilfelle. De vil tilby voldsomt mye mer. Problemet er at APIene har vært ustabile og dokumentasjonen har vært helt jalla, så det har ikke blitt utviklet særlig mange scopes og lenses. Det kommer med 11.10, det er jeg helt sikker på.
<jo-erlend> jeg synes scopes and lenses er en veldig god metafor.
<superos> Ikke lenge til 11.10 :-)
<jo-erlend> her har du én quicklist editor. http://askubuntu.com/questions/43659/how-can-i-edit-the-quicklists-via-gui
<jo-erlend> her har du noen eksempler: http://askubuntu.com/questions/35488/list-of-custom-launchers-quicklists-for-unity
<superos> askubuntu er bra
<superos> +1
<superos> Ok, på tide med en treningsøkt her.
<superos> Keep the faith
<jo-erlend> StackExchange i seg selv er veldig bra.
<jo-erlend> men jeg er enig. AskUbuntu har blitt kjempebra.
<Trond--> Noen som vet hvordan jeg får mikrofonen til virke i Ubuntu?
<jo-erlend> Trond--, da må man først vite hvorfor den ikke virker. Er den dempet?
<Trond--> Unamplified står den på
<jo-erlend> apropos... Jeg lekte litt med gitaren igjen hvis noen vil høre (: http://ubuntuone.com/p/1CMt/
<jo-erlend> Trond--, prøv å øke litt?
<Trond--> volumet går opp, men hører ikke meg selv i høyttalerene.
<Trond--> Er det The Kinks du synger?
<jo-erlend> ah. Men det gjør du ikke. Prøv å starte lydopptaker eller noe sånt.
<jo-erlend> Trond--, mhm :)
<Malin_> superos: nei, jeg gleder meg til ny release
<Trond--> Glemte hvor gammel du er. Du høres voksen ut. IRC bedrar.
 * Malin_ pratet med en Ubuntoman i Trondheim, som virket positiv til å arrangere releaseparty
<jo-erlend> Trond--, 31 om et par dager. :)
<Trond--> Følgte det ikke med en voice recorder til Ubuntu? Mener å huske det var en slik, men nå finner jeg den ikke.
<jo-erlend> jo. Lydopptaker, heter den.
<Malin_> kanskje jeg må mekke ny nedteller på nettsida mi som sikkert har null trafikk
<Trond--> heter ikke noe i nærheten på engelsk, eller så har jeg den ikke lenger.
<superos> Sound Recorder
<jo-erlend> Trond--, "rec".
<Trond--> jo den er der sjekket med software center
<superos> gnome-sound-recorder
<jo-erlend> trykk super og skriv "rec".
<superos> jo-erlend: Fin sang.
<jo-erlend> superos, takker :)
<jo-erlend> jeg synes ikke det ble så verst, selvom jeg hører at jeg stressa litt med gitaren til tider. :)
<Trond--> Sound Recorder, heter den i følge Softwate Center, men finner den ikke i Ubuntu lenger.
<Trond--> MÃ¥ ha skjedd noe....
<jo-erlend> Trond--, den ligger i mediaapps.
<Trond--> Hvordan kommer jeg meg dit?
<jo-erlend> Trond--, flere måter. Du kan høyreklikke på files and folders in launcheren for eksempel.
<jo-erlend> sorry... Applications i launcheren, naturligvis :)
<Trond--> Jeg kikket der igjen, og den er ikke der.
<Trond--> Kan jo prøve å reinstaller
<jo-erlend> nei, det er ikke noe poeng.
<jo-erlend> Trond--, er ikke dette en ny install av Ubuntu?
<Trond--> Jo, 64-bit versjon.
<jo-erlend> på engelsk? Og du får ikke opp noen ting hvis du søker etter "rec"?
<Trond--> nei
<Trond--> engelsk ja
<Trond--> Har Desktop Recorder da, men det er noe annet.
<jo-erlend> hmmm. Snålt. Paste "ls -la /usr/share/applications" et eller annet sted?
<jo-erlend> du skulle ha en sånn oppføring:  -rw-r--r--   1 root root   439 2011-04-06 20:47 gnome-sound-recorder.desktop
<Trond--> -rw-r--r--   1 root root   439 Apr  6 20:47 gnome-sound-recorder.desktop
<Trond--> jeg hadde ikke kul dato :-(
<jo-erlend> kanskje endret i Oneiric :)
<Trond--> jeg vet ikke hva det er
<jo-erlend> hvis du prøver alt+f2 og skriver inn gnome-sound-recorder da?
<jo-erlend> Trond--, oktober-versjonen av Ubuntu.
<jo-erlend> ... som på ingen måte er klar for normal bruk, bare så det er sagt.
<Trond--> nå virket det
<jo-erlend> merkelig.
<jo-erlend> finner du den i dash hvis du søker etter "rec" nå?
<Trond--> nei
<Trond--> Jeg prøvde å recorde, og ingen feedback.
<Trond--> Spilte den av og det var tomt for lyd.
<jo-erlend> har du prøvd å øke lyden på innspilling?
<Trond--> wow det virket
<Trond--> støkk litt der
<jo-erlend> :)
<Trond--> hva skulle jeg gjort uten deg? du ordner jo alt for meg.
<jo-erlend> hehe, jeg er ganske utrolig :)
<Trond--> haha right on!! :D
<jo-erlend> jeg skjønner ikke hvorfor maskinvareleverandører er så dumme. Finnes det en eneste distro som ikke bruker sudo? Samsungs installasjonsprogram for driver til skriver krever at du kjører selve programmet som root. Det fikk fattern til å gå tilbake til Windows. :)
<jo-erlend> men hvorfor har vi ikke en "Kjør som"-oppføring i Nautilus?
<Malin_> Er det en måte å restarte driveren til et lydkort? og i såfall hvordan finner jeg ut hvilken driver som kjører. Det som skjer er at lydkortet "plutselig" forsvinner. Kjører aplay -l får jeg som svar at det ikke er noe lydkort
<jo-erlend> kan sikkert bruke modprobe til det. modprobe -r <driver> for å fjerne også modprobe <driver> for å laste inn igjen.
<Malin_> ja, det jeg tenkte, bare at jeg ikke aner hvilken driver den bruker
<Malin_> hadde vært greit å sluppet å reboote, da det er serveren liksom
<Malin_> ingen måte å finne ut det på da?
<Malin_> tror jeg har funnet noe. Jeg har i alle fall funnet en måte å finne ut ting på
<Malin_> nemlig her: http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:rD9Rq9JxHmkJ:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&client=opera&source=encrypted.google.com
<Malin_> google er visst fint
<jo-erlend> Malin_, fikk du det til?
<Malin_> jo-erlend: nope
<Malin_> har fulgt guiden der, og når jeg reloader alsa med: sudo alsa force-reload
<Malin_> så knitrer det i høytaleren, men ingen grafikkort kommer opp
<Malin_> kan prøve å lage ny alsa-conf-fil og sjekke
<Malin_> men skal ta backup av den som er først da
<jo-erlend> har du prøvd å bare restarte pulseaudio?
<Malin_> ja
<Malin_> pussige er at full reboot av maskina hjelper, så da må det også gå an å restarte den modulen jeg skal restarte, hadde jeg bare funnet ut hvilken
<Malin_> men vil helst unngå en reboot
<jo-erlend> modprobe -r modul; modprobe modul.
<jo-erlend> har du prøvd det?
<Malin_> mhm
<jo-erlend> du må antakelig restarte pulseaudio etterpå.
<jo-erlend> pass på at du velger riktig lydenhet forresten. Det er vanlig at PCer har flere, for HDMI for eksempel.
<Malin_> nei :S
<Malin_> ja...
<Malin_> sukk, vanskelig å si hvilken som er den rette :S
<Malin_> skjønner ikke hvorfor lydkortet deetter ut i grunn. Dette skjedde for et part dager sida, så reboota jeg, og vips virket det
<Malin_> :(
<Malin_> må se på det en annnen dag ser det ut til. jeg er visst trøtt jeg nå :s
<Malin_> også er jeg kjempevarm
<Malin_> er visst ikke i form
<Malin_> men takk for hjelp i alle fall :)
<silverarrow> anyone clever with freezing issues, media player freezes the entire system?
<Malin_> depends on the freezing issue then. Try to put a warm jacket on it then it might not freeze
<Malin_> good night
<silverarrow> hmm, dette er den norske kanalen?
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> hmm, no the jacket didn't help
<silverarrow> but really worrying about the freezing
<superos> 'ctrl-alt f1' funker heller ikke når den får det kaldt?
<silverarrow> hmm, den kommandoen er ny
<silverarrow> skal prøve den
<silverarrow> tingen er jeg trykker ctrl-alt, og prøver meg frem med F1-F2... og jeg får logget ut, og logget in til en sort skjerm, og så kan jeg skrive inn "sudo reboot",
<Malin_> ja, og om du kommer deg inn der, så kan du også eventuelt få drept prosessen som henger :)
<silverarrow> men sært, denne frysetingen er ny
<Malin_> selv ruker jeg htop til å finne prosessen, men er visst bedre måter også
<Malin_> ja, er vel Ubuntu freezeedition
<silverarrow> sært
<Malin_> selv sliter jeg med at maskina fryser etter hibernate eller suspend eller noe, men snakkes siden :)
<Malin_> ja
<silverarrow> jeg er bare ikke helt venner med terminal viduet
<jo-erlend> silverarrow, du behøver ikke å rebote. I verste fall kan du kjøre sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart.
<jo-erlend> spørsmålet er som sagt hva du mener med frys.
<jo-erlend> kanskje du bare kan restarte compiz, for alt jeg vet.
<jo-erlend> silverarrow, du har ikke tilfeldigvis et AMD Radeon HD-kort som er eldre enn 5-serien?
<silverarrow> det skjedde igjen
<superos> forklar
<silverarrow> tingen er pc-en fryser, når gnome player har spilt ett eller annet ferdig, (TV serie nedlastning)
<silverarrow> jeg trykker F1
<silverarrow> alt blir svart
<silverarrow> jeg logger in
<silverarrow> legger til "sudo reboot"
<silverarrow> og maskinen rebooter
<silverarrow> men må jeg reboote fullstendig?
<silverarrow> restarte heter det vel
<silverarrow> superos, sært?
<superos> nei, du kan gå tilbake til grafisk skrivebord vha ctrl-alt f7
<jo-erlend> silverarrow, ikke reboot. Det er helt meningsløst, som jeg sa til deg isted. I verste fall så starter du bare vindusystemet på nytt med sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<jo-erlend> men det er ikke sikkert at det er nødvendig heller. Hvis du prøver å beskrive nøyaktig hva som skjer, så er det lettere å forstå problemet.
<silverarrow> jeg må ha en diger lapp på veggen her, med kommandoer
<silverarrow> mer nøyaktig?
<jo-erlend> hva betyr "fryser", for eksempel?
<silverarrow> maskinen går fullstendig stokk
<jo-erlend> systemet har helt innlysende ikke frosset hvis du kan bytte til et annet konsoll.
<silverarrow> jeg kan ikke lukke noe vindu, ingen ting i skjermen virker
<jo-erlend> og musepilen beveger ikke på seg når du flytter musa?
<silverarrow> jo
<jo-erlend> da er det ikke fullstendig frys. Du må beskrive sånne ting.
<silverarrow> vel, den har forsvunnet et par ganger i den situasjonjen
<jo-erlend> neste gang, så kan du avslutte compiz og se om det hjelper.
<silverarrow> type kill compiz?
<jo-erlend> de nyeste versjonene av compiz er forferdelig ustabile.
<jo-erlend> silverarrow, mhm.
 * silverarrow fester en ny postit på veggen
<jo-erlend> Neste gang det skjer, så prøver du denne kommandoen: DISPLAY=":0" compiz --replace
<jo-erlend> DISPLAY=":0" betyr desktopen din. compiz --replace starter compiz på nytt og avslutter andre vindushåndterere, inkludert compiz.
<jo-erlend> nei, det funker ikke. :)
<jo-erlend> eller... Kanskje det gjør det.
<jo-erlend> jeg kjører oneiric, så det er litt vanskelig å vite hva som skal funke og hva som ikke skal funke. :)
<silverarrow> meh
<jo-erlend> å restarte gdm funker uansett og det er mye raskere enn å reboote.
<jo-erlend> silverarrow, når det klikker sånn som du beskriver... Reagerer det på tastetrykk i det hele tatt? Får du opp boksen hvis du trykker alt+f2 for eksempel?
<jo-erlend> brb
<silverarrow> nei, kun F tast
<silverarrow> eller ja i hvert fall F1
<silverarrow> nei, kun den utloggingen som vil
<silverarrow> stakk han?
<Kagee> brb=be right back
<silverarrow> good
<silverarrow> ;- )
<jo-erlend> silverarrow, da kan du trykke alt+f2 og skrive inn compiz --replace der
<jo-erlend> høres veldig ut som et compiz-problem.
<silverarrow> takk for tipset
<silverarrow> trenger det nok før heller enn siden
<jo-erlend> hvis du synes at ting blir tregt etter en stund, så kan du også prøve det.
<jo-erlend> jeg håper at de får orden på compiz igjen snart.
<silverarrow> egentlig bare den freeze up tingen
<silverarrow> i forbindelse med mplayer
<jo-erlend> hehe, da er i hvertfall ikke oneiric noe for deg enda... Her fryser og klikker ting i ett sett. :)
<jo-erlend> trykker ctrl+s hele tiden :)
<silverarrow> jeg får bare litt panikk,
<silverarrow> aller verst er det når den ikke vil boote
<jo-erlend> panikk og data er en dårlig kombinasjon :)
<silverarrow> sant
<jo-erlend> silverarrow, anbefaler å ha en bootbar minnepinne på nøkkelknippet, så vet du at uansett hva som skjer, så får du boota :)
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> lurt
<silverarrow> jeg har den CD-en i hyllen
<jo-erlend> jeg har konvertert mange på den måten. Husker jeg var ute og spilte biljard en gang, så var det to stykker der som sleit med en laptop. Han ene var tydeligvis Windows-eksperten. Så sier han andre nokså høyt at "Det eneste jeg vil, er å surfe". Gikk bort og sa at jeg kunne løse biffen på fem minutter. Kobla inn nøkkelknippet og boota maskinen.
<silverarrow> kult
<jo-erlend> "Vil du at jeg skal bytte ut det skrapet du har fra før med noe som funker?" .. Tror ikke noen har sagt nei. :)
<silverarrow> jeg har aldri lagt live CD på usb
<silverarrow> inn*
<jo-erlend> det er verdens enkleste ting. Bruk usb creator. Det er installert som standard.
<jo-erlend> må ha et CD-bilde da.
<silverarrow> samme iso som vanlig?
<jo-erlend> ja.
<silverarrow> ok
<Kagee> Har noen noen formening hvor chromium egentlig syncer til ?
<jo-erlend> blackhat.google-empire.com
<jo-erlend> aner ikke :)
<jo-erlend> synker den?
<Kagee> ja
<jo-erlend> synergy er ikke så veldig enkel å forstå synes jeg. Noen som har erfaring?
<jo-erlend> jeg snakker om å dele tastatur og mus med flere pcer over nettverk.
<Kagee> ja. jeg har brukt det flere ganger
<Kagee> pc'en der du har tastatur og mus er server, resten er klienter
<jo-erlend> ja, det har jeg fått med meg.
<jo-erlend> men jeg får hele tiden feilmeldinger om at client with name <ip> is not in the map.
<Kagee> ja
<jo-erlend> hehe, ja?
<Kagee> du må si hvor musa skal bevege seg når den når en kanrt
<jo-erlend> trodde jeg hadde gjort det. Jeg har brukt QuickSynergy hittil. Kanskje jeg må prøve med en manuell konfigurasjon?
<Kagee> slik at f.eks "LAPTOP" er LEFTOF "STASJONÆR" og STASJONØR er RIGHTOF LAPTOP
<jo-erlend> jeg må finne noe dokumentasjon. Jeg skjønner ikke en dritt. :)
<jo-erlend> men betyr det at du maksimalt kan styre fire maskiner i tillegg til den lokale?
<Kagee> nei
<Kagee> hvorfor er det det?
<jo-erlend> hvis det bare er left, right, top og bottom?
<Kagee> ok. om man fortsetter på det man hadde der oppe
<jo-erlend> nei! :)
<Kagee> STASJONÆR_2 LEFTOF LAPTOP
<jo-erlend> jeg er forvirra nok som det er. Jeg leser ferdig dokumentasjonen først.
#ubuntu-no 2011-08-24
<Kagee> LAPTOP RIGHTOF STASNONÆR_2
<Kagee> ok, ABC da
<Kagee> A RIGHTOF B, B LEFTOF A.
<jo-erlend> det ser ut til å være veldig mye konfigurasjon, er det det?
<Kagee> nei ?
<jo-erlend> ok.
<Kagee> maks et par linjke?
<Kagee> men du må si hvordan de skal oppleves i forhold til hverandre.
<Kagee> du kan f.eks si LAPTOP LEFTOF STASJONÆR og LAPTOP RIGHTOF STASJONÆR
<Kagee> da kan du dra musa så mye fram og tilbake du vil uten at det stopper
<jo-erlend> Kagee, har du dette i hodet eller? :)
<jo-erlend> jeg har en laptop og en desktop. Desktopen har ikke tastatur. Jeg vil ha desktopen over laptopen. Må jeg definere alias for laptopen også?
<Kagee> mja
<Kagee> det er en syntax. jeg mener den er forklart i configfila
<jo-erlend> jeg prøver å lese dokumentasjonen her: http://synergy2.sourceforge.net/configuration.html
<jo-erlend> men jeg skjønner nesten ingenting ;)
<jo-erlend> Kagee, selve problemet er jo at jeg ikke har noen config-fil.
<Kagee> ordner ikke quicksynergy det for deg?
<Kagee> den ligger enten i home eller i etc, om jeg ikke husker feil
<Kagee> jeg satte det opp for 8 måneder siden, litt grå
<jo-erlend> quicksynergy ser ikke ut til å funke. Jeg blir bare kasta ut.
<Kagee> brannmur?
<jo-erlend> som sagt... Jeg får en melding om at klienten ikke er i maps eller noe sånt.
<jo-erlend> nei.
<jo-erlend> de er direkte koblet sammen.
<Kagee> serveren trenger navn for alle enheter, også seg selv.
<Kagee> alle disse enhetne må plasseres relativt til hverandre i configfila.
<Kagee> dersom du skriver din egen configfil, kan du oppgi denne til synergyd og teste
<jo-erlend> jeg aner ikke hva disse tingene er til. Dokumentasjonen er så voldsomt vag.
<jo-erlend> er larry en server eller en klient, for eksempel?
<Kagee>  If you don't use the computer's hostname, you have to tell synergy the name of the screen using a command line option, or the startup dialog on Windows.
<jo-erlend> ah! Jeg hadde misforstått noe :)
<jo-erlend> det der var jo bra saker :)
<Kagee> funker nå ?
<jo-erlend> yes :)
<jo-erlend> typisk en sånn ting som virker veldig komplisert, men som blir så veldig enkelt med en gang du skjønner det. :)
<Kagee> hva var feil ?
<Kagee> hmmm. jeg må virkelig begynne å bruke litt mer penger på tastatur.
<Kagee> dette er jo utmerket (jeg låner et logitech bluetoothtastatur fordi mitt billige ms-tastatur kødder)
<jo-erlend> jeg har klart å ødelegge to fine tastaturer på bare noen få uker.
<Kagee> der. nå passerte jeg 2k tastetrykk
<Kagee>  :)
<jo-erlend> hmm?
<Kagee> den har en liten skjerm. jeg satte på tasteteller :)
<Kagee> 2100 nå :)
<jo-erlend> ah :)
<jo-erlend> det der funker jo knallbra...
<jo-erlend> funker det til alt?
<Kagee> tastene funker. jeg har ikke testet alle mediatastene
<Kagee> og dette har mange, i tillegg til FN-level
<jo-erlend> hehe, jeg testet med diablo. Det funker veldig bra, bortsett fra at Diablo blir minimert hvis jeg forlater skjermen :)
<jo-erlend> det er sånt som helst ikke skal skje når du kriger mot onde makter. :)
<jo-erlend> Kagee, jeg mente om det fungerer i alle sammenhenger. Funker det uten X, for eksempel?
<Kagee> aha
<Kagee> godt spørsmål
<Kagee> jeg bruker enten X eller framebuffer hele tiden...
<Kagee> og akkuratå nå ser jeg på film, så vil ikke swappe :)
<jo-erlend> ok. Så vi har Synergy for å overføre mus og tastatur og PulseAudio til å overføre lyd... Kult. Hvis vi nå kunne ordne så man kan flytte vinduer fra en maskin til en annen, så hadde det vært litt tøft. :)
<Kagee>  "download it to a not-networked, firewalled computer"
<jo-erlend> what?
<Kagee> ser på stargate atlantis.
<Kagee> setningen makes noe sense
<jo-erlend> sa de det eller? :)
<Kagee> mm
<jo-erlend> haha
<jo-erlend> det er mye sånt på tv. Det var i en film eller serie at det sto følgende på en skjerm: "Connecting to IP: 649.154.799.234" eller noe sånt :)
<Kagee> jo-erlend: ja, gnash viser videoene utmerket. Men atm så har kontrollene blitt borte, litt irriternende
<kjes> Kagee: jeg var nesten sikker på at den setningen var fra 24 ;-)
<krosenvold> Noen som vet hvordan jeg kan redigere tastebindingene i gnome uten å bruke det ekstremt-buggye UI'et ?
<geirha> Du har den gamledagse måten med xmodmap
<geirha> xmodmap -pke > ~/.Xmodmap
<geirha> Så redigerer du den fila. Gnome vil spør deg om den skal leses inn neste gang du logger på.
<Trond--> Går jeg på Connection Info, Default Route: 192.168.0.1, betyr det at jeg er koblet til denne ruteren eller er dette hovedruteren? Hvordan sjekker jeg at jeg er koblet til ruter nummer 2? Den har 192.168.0.2.
<Berge> Ruter nummer to?
<Trond--> Jeg kjører repeater, og det er repeateren jeg skal koble meg til,.
<Berge> Det er ikke en ruter.
<Trond--> Jensen AirLink89300 er vel en ruter?
<Berge> Jeg tipper den _kan_ rute, men det er ikke det du vil.
<Berge> (Og den kan sikkert ikke rute ordentlig, bare NATe.)
<Berge> Du vil ha den som en bridge, slik at den ikke er i veien for nettopp rutingen.
<Berge> (Det går an å ha flere default gateways, men det krever kreativt oppsett og er ikke noe du vil.)
<krosenvold> Trond--: Tipper du vil kjøre iwconfig --list
<Berge> Nei, bare iwconfig
<krosenvold> Nei det var feil
<Trond--> Jeg har satt begge som bridge
<krosenvold> Takk, berge
<jo-erlend> Berge, jeg ga deg en lenke forleden, med liste over filer som gir 403 fra arkivene. Kikket du på det?
<Berge> jo-erlend: Jeg svarte jo.
<jo-erlend> å?
<Berge> Ja. Det der hender.
<Berge> Og det er i oneiric, så det er ikke pri å fikse.
<Berge> Men det kommer altså fra sentralarkivene.
<jo-erlend> Berge, hva kommer det av?
<Trond--> wlan0     Ralink STA  ESSID:"AirLink89300"  Nickname:"RT2870STA"
<Berge> Ingen vet.
<Trond--> ralink??
<jo-erlend> spennende :)
<Berge> Canonical er svært lite kommunikative om speil.
<Berge> (I tillegg er det en feil på ftp.se som fører til 403ing for synking derfra, men den propagerer ikke til ftp.no.)
<jo-erlend> Berge, kommunikasjon er et område hvor Canonical har endel å lære...
<Trond--> Jeg fikk til å laste ned gjennom en torrent i windows, men virker ikke i ubuntu. Hva kommer det av?
<Berge> Jeg vil gjette på inkompetanse, umiddelbart.
<xt> sannsynligvis brukerfeil
 * Berge hifives xt
<xt> Berge :P
<xt> si-m1: du var lite på hogget nå
<Berge> Ja, vi andre er jo påan.
<Trond--> Jeg har ikke gjort  noe annerledes etter jeg fikk repeater som ikke virker for windows
<Berge> Jeg gjetter på at begge premisser er feil.
<si-m1> hm?
<si-m1> busy @ work
<Malin_> noen som veit hvordan jeg får startet opp lydkortet igjen?
<Trond--> torrent funker ikke i ubuntu, bare windows. samme oppsettet...
<Malin_> prøvde denne i går uten hell http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:rD9Rq9JxHmkJ:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&client=opera&source=encrypted.google.com
<Malin_> Trond--: Hvilken klient?
<si-m1> Malin_: skru av mute :)
<Malin_> si-m1:
<Malin_> aplay -l sier dette:
<Malin_> aplay: device_list:223: no soundcards found...
<Trond--> Malin_, qbittorrent i ubuntu
<si-m1> aha, da er det vel litt verre ja
<Malin_> Trond--: oki. Da er jeg ikke så sikker. Har du upnp og sånt?
<Trond--> Malin_, har det i options men en jeg snakket med sa det var for xbox
<si-m1> heh
<si-m1> les på wikipedia
<Berge> Si hei til NAT.
<Berge> Jeg liker at en av killer-featurene for IPv6 er bedre torrenting.
<Trond--> skal jeg gjøre noe i firewall på ruteren?
<si-m1> og slutt å høre på "en du snakket med"
<si-m1> liker de som forsvarer NAT basert på at det fungerer som basic firewall
<Berge> Ja, mens vi har et lass forskjellige teknikker som forsøker å komme rundt nettopp det.
<Berge> Det er glimrende.
<Trond--> Berge, har du noen ide om hva jeg kan gjøre?
<si-m1> Trond--: du må vel heller sette opp torrentprogrammet ditt til å snakke upnp med ruteren
<si-m1> så kanskje den er snill og ber om at noen porter forwardes rett
<Berge> Trond--: Ja, men jeg har for lengst gitt opp å forsøke å hjelpe deg med noe.
<Trond--> Nå prøvde jeg med upnp/nat-pmp restartet qbittorrent men den står fast på checking
<Trond--> Vet du hvor mye penger jeg ga til jo-erlend ?
<Berge> Nei, og jeg er ikke interessert (-:
<Trond--> 500,-
<Malin_> Trond--: om du har nat-porter i routeren, så må du åpne for porten som torrentprogrammet bruker. Har du upnp så slipper man det, da den finner en vei ut likevel. Så kan man sikkert argumentere for at det er sikrere å bruke NAT og la være å bruke upnp
<Trond--> Malin_, det har jeg gjort, det er derfor det virker med utorrent i windows.
<Trond--> Men skjønner ikke hvorfor det ikke virker i ubuntu. Jeg skal prøve med en annen klient.
<Malin_> Trond--: har du en port eller noe åpnet for torrenttrafikk?
<Malin_> om du har satt en port til det, må du i torretprogrammet definere at du skal bruke samme porten der også, så det virker i Ubuntu
<Malin_> vil jeg tro
<Trond--> jeg åpna 10000-60000 :)
<Malin_> er nok å ha en port åpen
<Malin_> såvidt jeg kjenner til
<Malin_> hva er ip-en din Trond-- ? hehe neida ;)
<xt> min er 10.2.4.100
<xt> kva er din?
<xt> evt 2001:16d8:ee0b:babe::a/64
<xt> før Berge blir sur
<Trond--> Jaja, jeg prøvde med en annen klient og da funka det.
<Trond--> Jeg gjorde ingenting i options en gang.
<Malin_> min ip er 192.168.1.x
<Malin_> husker ikke siste
<Malin_> eksterne aner jeg ikke i farten
<Malin_> men når han Trond-- har åpnet porter og sånt, så var det litt interessant å vite :p uten at jeg aner noe om hvordan en kommer seg inn i en datamaskin til tross for åpne porter
 * Malin_ lurer på om hun skal reboote serveren for å få lyden til å virke igjen, samtidig er det kjipt.
<Malin_> er jo liksom en eller annen modul, etc, som må restartes
<Trond--> Skal fikse Port Forwarding på ruteren :)
<Malin_> nice
<Malin_> nei... kanskje jeg skal kjøpe meg en ny liten stasjonær og lage en kombinert server og mediesenter
<Malin_> så slipper jeg kanskje å plages mer med den laptopen som er server nå
 * Malin_ skal avgårde på noe fadderopplegg, så prates siden
<silverarrow> Hei Trond
<silverarrow> jeg har installert litt for kreavive pakker tro jeg
<silverarrow> nightly i vlc har gjort spilleren helt vrang
<Malin_> finnes det ei liste i en log-fil etc som viser det en får opp på skjermen når man booter opp ubuntu?
<Malin_> som viser alle moduler, etc, som starter
<Malin_> tror jeg fant det jeg.
<Malin_> /var/log/boot.log
<Malin_> så ikke ut som den inneholdt noe om lydkortet i alle fall.
<Malin_> :(
<Sakarias> sjekk dmesg
<Malin_> Sakarias: det kan jeg jo
<Malin_> fikk opp noe her:
<Malin_> http://pastebin.com/HeDkBjxQ
<Malin_> står noe med lydkortet der faktisk
<Malin_> HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A disabled
<Malin_> blant annet, men jeg skjønner ikke hvorfor enda. Derfor jeg postet pastbin, kanskje noen klarer å skjønne det bedre enn meg :)
<Malin_> virker som noe IRQ-22?
<Trond--> Noen som liker rare, men kule tegneserier? Superjail!
<Malin_> superjail? aldri hørt om
<Trond--> Har vel omtrent ingen gjort. Finnes mye rart. Det er noe ala de gamle MTV tegneseriene animering.
#ubuntu-no 2011-08-25
<Trond--> Hvorfor får qtransmission sin nedlastingsted som jdownloader? Sånt noe skjer ikke i Windows.
<Trond--> Også noe rart med Nautilus, som jeg skal holde et øye med. Det starta med å vise ikoner på en annen måte enn det skulle gjøre uten at noen har gjort det slik, det er dessuten bare jeg som bruker maskinen.
 * Malin_ biter i det sure eplet og rebooter for å få lydkortet til å virke igjen
<Trond--> Hvorfor vises ikke SSD'en som Windows og Ubuntu ligger på Nautilus?
<Trond--> Jeg bruker Tree, men skifter jeg til Places så virker det. Men jeg vil bruke Tree.
<krosenvold_> Er det noe jeg kan gjøre hvis jeg har klart å fucke opp fil-permissions på /home/xxx beyond belief ?
<krosenvold_> Trenger noe som bare resetter alle permissions til noe default-aktig
<krosenvold_> Jeg har gjort en eller annen feil med chmod/chgrp og det ser ut som den har fulgt en symlink til roten
<krosenvold_> Men jeg trodde egentlig ingen av dem fulgte symlinker på -R opsjoner
<Trond--> uuid'en kan vel ikke forandre seg? Hadde satt en download folder, men fikk error og måtte sette den på nytt.
<geirha> krosenvold_: Den følger kun symlenker som er gitt som argumenter.
<geirha> krosenvold_: Hvilke rettigheter har filene fått?
<geirha> uuid endres typisk bare når du formatterer
<krosenvold_> geirha: Første problemet var at jeg klarte å få feil eier
<geirha> chown -R brukernavn /home/brukernavn
<krosenvold_> Men det vil vel si at hvis jeg sier "chwown -R fubar *" og det er en symlink i cwd så er jeg fucked
<krosenvold_> ?
<krosenvold_> chown
<geirha> krosenvold_: ja
<geirha> hvis symlinken peker på en ugunstig katalog
<krosenvold_> geirha: Ja, det gjør den
<krosenvold_> Også har jeg i tillegg klart å kjøre med feil umask satt i /etc/profile en stund
<krosenvold_> Og det har gjort tilsvarende vondt
<krosenvold_> Og nå trenger jeg jif skurekrem
<geirha> find /home/foo -type f -exec chmod 644 {} +   burde gjøre ting littegranne bedre
<geirha> og en tilsvarende for kataloger
<krosenvold_> Ja, jeg kan vel ta den for alle brukerne, det er jo ikke mer enn 4 kommandoer elns
<geirha> Vel, to. Men så må hver bruker fikse rettigheter for enkeltkataloger etterpå
<krosenvold_> BÃ¥de chmod og chown
<geirha> hvis de har en ~/bin, så vil de sikkert ha x-bit på filene der f.eks.
<krosenvold_> Heldigivs er alle brukerne "meg"
<krosenvold_> Æsj. den x'en ja
<geirha> cd /home && for dir in *; do [[ -d $dir && ! -L $dir ]] || continue; sudo chown -R "$dir:" "$dir"; done
<krosenvold_> geirha: 1000 takk; tankeleser
<geirha> Det burde fikse eierskap i alle fall.
<superos> God ettermiddag.
<jo-erlend> :)
<silverarrow> hvordan søker man etter feil i VLC?
<Kagee> du mener rapporterte bugs?
<silverarrow> nei, mer trøbbel på denne maskinen
<lnostdal_> start VLC fra terminalen; se om du får noe output der
<silverarrow> ble ikke noe klokere
<silverarrow> VLC media player 1.2.0-git Twoflower (revision exported)
<silverarrow> [0x89ca914] main libvlc: Running vlc with the default interface. Use 'cvlc' to use vlc without interface.
<jo-erlend> strace vlc?
<silverarrow> himmel for en smørbrødliste http://pastebin.com/XhC5Dd4G
<silverarrow> sudo apt-get install --reinstall vlc ?
<silverarrow> spiller kun audio, intet bilde
<Trond--> Står Firefox for lenge på så klikker det. Trykker jeg på noe så får jeg opp noe helt annet.
<Malin_> og når det klikker, hva skjer egentlig da?
<Trond--> Trykker jeg på noe så får jeg opp noe helt annet.
<Malin_> prøvd å kjøre firefox fra terminal for å se om du får noe output når det der skjer?
<Trond--> SÃ¥nt kan ikke jeg
<Trond--> Er det for å se feilmelding?
<Trond--> En restart av Firefox hjelper hvertfall. Har bare skjedd i Ubuntu.
<lnostdal> chrome.
<lnostdal> :)
<jo-erlend> chrome er så treig å jobbe med. :)
<lnostdal> neh
<lnostdal> går noe galt detter bare ei fane ned ..      og mye raskere JS
<Sakarias> har nå klart å tryne hele Chrome... flere ganger
<jo-erlend> lnostdal, det er ikke det jeg snakker om. Webkit er nokså rask. Chrome krever lite CPU-tid, men mye mer arbeid av meg.
<lnostdal> "av deg"?
<jo-erlend> ja. Jeg må klikke og gjøre mye mer for å få jobben gjort.
<lnostdal> som f.eks.? ..  nysjerrig
<Sakarias> mangel på tastatursnarveier?
<lnostdal> alt+1-9   alt-d (eller ctrl-l)  ..   hva trenger du?
<lnostdal> ctrl-pgup/pgdn
<lnostdal> ctrl-f (søk)
<Berge> Man bruker da vimium.
<Berge> Hvem trenger mus?
<jo-erlend> tja. Jeg vil gjerne lese det dokumentet jeg leste på ettermiddagen en fredag for noen måneder siden.
<xt> slike diskusjoner er så sære
<xt> lykke til videre!
<Berge> Jeg bidro!
<Berge> Flink
<Berge> ?
<lnostdal> det du ikke bokmerket :)
<jo-erlend> lnostdal, mhm. Jeg bokmerker nesten ingenting, bortsett fra søkesider.
<jo-erlend> manuell bokmerking er så 1995.
<lnostdal> aner ikke hvordan noe slikt skulle fungert
<lnostdal> ..men husker jeg noe av detaljene, så fungerer ctrl-h
<jo-erlend> lnostdal, hva gjør det?
<lnostdal> ..eller så googler jeg meg frem til dokumentet igjen; basert på nøkkelord
<lnostdal> søk i historie, jo-erlend
<jo-erlend> lnostdal, det er jo standard i Firefox. Behøver ikke å gjøre noe spesielt for det.
<jo-erlend> og jeg har absolutt ikke lyst til å være avhengig av en ekstern søkemotor for å finne frem.
<lnostdal> hva er standard? .. ctrl-h ..? .. heh
<jo-erlend> aller helst vil jeg ha det der i Zeitgeist, men det tar vel litt tid, reger jeg med.
<jo-erlend> lnostdal, når du skriver inn ting i awesomebar, så søker den gjennom alt mulig.
<lnostdal> sheesh .. zeitgest o.l. er mer ekstrernt enn en søkemotor som holder vandrende linker oppdatert
<lnostdal> egentlig er dette jævlig lite interessant ..   jeg googler alt; og finner gammle ting under sekundet
<lnostdal> *shoo shoo* ..    såe, tilbake til det jeg egentlig drev med
<jo-erlend> uh? Er Zeitgeist eksternt?
<lnostdal> chrome har "awesomebar"  også
<lnostdal> ...aka. søker i historie
<jo-erlend> ok. Jeg fant ikke ut hvordan jeg legger inn søk på nøkkelord engang.
<lnostdal> google "er" på webben ..   zeitgeist er rett forran deg ..   det du leiter etter er på webben ..    "eksternt" i forhold til det du leter etter
<lnostdal> men ugh ugh ..  finne ut hvorfor denne tingen ikke spytter ut .jar og se film så sove ..  dette er en kjedelig diskusjon!
<jo-erlend> Zeitgeist kan bruke massevis av forskjellige datakilder samtidig. Det er ingenting i veien for at den også bruker Google, hvis du vil det.
<jo-erlend> Deja-dup er inkrementell backup, ikke sant?
#ubuntu-no 2011-08-26
<Trond--> Laster ned en torrent til SSD, og fikk permission denied. Så valgte jeg hvor jeg skulle lagre filen, på samme sted som før feilmeldingen, og da virka det.
<kjes> flott
<Trond--> http://imgur.com/a/Enp2B Hvordan får jeg "105 GB Filesystem" mappa til å vises under Tree etter Ubuntu har starta?
<Trond--> Ubuntu ligger på den harddisken forøvrig.
<lnostdal> trodde nautilus auto-mountet?
<si-m1> noen som har tilgang til filene på no.archive ?
<si-m1> det er noe feil rettigheter der
<si-m1> på en del av pakkene i http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/x/
<si-m1> og noen i /p/
<si-m1> gikk greit når jeg bytta til se.archive
<si-m1> får 403 på dem på no.archive
<Berge> si-m1: Hvilke filer?
<si-m1> var noen av xorg-driver-*
<si-m1> bør vel være lett å se dersom du har tilgang der
<Berge> Burde det?
<si-m1> ja? man har jo slike fine tools som ls -l og slikt
<si-m1> hehe
<Berge> Jah, ls -l på alle katalogene i arkivet.
<si-m1> jeg pasta jo nettopp hvor det var
<Berge> Det er bare noen hundre tusen filer, så det er kjapt å se! (-:
<si-m1> http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/x/
<si-m1> ok, find
<Berge> 0 berge@redskapet:..tu/archive/pool/universe/x> ls | wc -l
<Berge> 778
<si-m1> hvis du skal være så vanskelig :p
<Berge> 9466 filer i den katalogen, faktisk! (-:
<si-m1> find med -perm
<Berge> Men diverse ./xserver-xorg-video-i740 ser ut til å være culprit.
<si-m1> jepps, var en drøss
<Berge> Jeg skylder på Canonical.
<si-m1> litt spredd utover
<si-m1> så bare kjapt at de fleste var i x/ og et par i p/
<si-m1> drøss som i et par-tre hundre
<si-m1> eller noe i den størrelseordenen
<Trond--> http://imgur.com/a/Enp2B Hvordan får jeg "105 GB Filesystem" mappa, som Ubuntu og Windows ligger på,  til å vises under Tree etter Ubuntu har starta?
<Trond--> Hva betyr mount?
<Sakarias> http://translate.google.com/#en|no|mount
<Trond--> Men den er montert ellers ville ikke Ubuntu ha starta.
<Trond--> Hva betyr det i GNU/Linux sammenheng?
<Sakarias> det samme
<jo-erlend> Trond--, har du installert Wubi igjen? Ellers vil ikke Windows og Ubuntu ligge i samme filsystem.
<Trond--> Så jeg må legge den også i fstab?
<Trond--> Jeg installerte Ubuntu fra boot, og ikke inne i Windows.
<jo-erlend> Trond--, veldig enkelt forklart, betyr "mount" at du gjør et filsystem tilgjengelig i en mappe.
<jo-erlend> Trond--, i såfall er ikke Ubuntu og Windows i en "filsystem-mappe".
<Trond--> Wubi var?
<jo-erlend> Windows Ubiquity, tror jeg det står for. Installasjonsprogram for Windows.
<jo-erlend> Ubiquity er navnet på det grafiske installasjonsprogrammet du kjører fra live-sesjonen.
<Trond--> Jeg installerte ikke Ubuntu fra Windows
<Trond--> Jeg følgte tipset ditt
<Trond--> Irriterende at jeg må styre så mye over et OS
<Trond--> Det skal være ferdig fiks klart for slike brukere som meg
<Trond--> "Disk /dev/sda: 120.0 GB, 120034123776 bytes" Skal jeg finn UUID med "ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid" så ser jeg ikke noe 'sda'.
<Trond--> Jeg dropper uuid
<Trond--> Jeg kunne ha sverga jeg larga de forrige som 0 2, men når jeg editerer fila står det 0 0 på de andre jeg mounta.
<jo-erlend> Trond--, hva er egentlig problemet?
<jo-erlend> Trond--, sda er harddisken. Du leter etter en partisjon på harddisken. De har et nummer bak.
<jo-erlend> jeg er enig i at det burde være enklere å legge filsystemer til fstab. Det burde være en veldig enkel jobb også.
<jo-erlend> brb -- rebook
<jo-erlend> reboot, til og med.
<Trond--> http://imgur.com/a/Enp2B er problemet. SSD vises ikke i Nautilus og dermed kan jeg ikke automatisk lagre på den fra Firefox eller torrent program og andre programmer.
<Trond--> Jeg må mounte den for hver gang jeg starter Ubuntu
<Trond--> Jeg er inne i fstab fila
<Trond--> Hva skriver jeg etter "/dev/sda" ?
<Trond--> Eller skulle jeg bruke noe annet enn sda?
<Trond--> PÃ¥ de andre brukte jeg UUID, f.eks. "UUID=abb2b328-d238-4220-8c3d-6cc130097034 /media/3 ext4 defaults 0 2"
<Trond--> Dessuten er den jo delt opp for Windows (NTFS) og Ubuntu (ext4).
<Trond--> Merker det blir knuter på hjernen av alt dette
<Trond--> Da er det vel to UUID jeg må legge til fra SSD'en
<Trond--> Hvaaaaaaaaaaaa f**********n! Kan det ikke være Windows-enkelt heller?
<jo-erlend> har du partisjonert disse tingene nå?
<Kagee> Linux er ikke Windows. Hvis du vil at Linux skal vaere Windows, bruks Windows.
<jo-erlend> Trond--, det er ikke så komplisert. /dev/sda1 er hva du i Windows ville kalle multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1), tror jeg.
<Trond--> Partisjonert disse tingene?
<jo-erlend> Trond--, sist så hadde du bare lagt et filsystem direkte på disken. Men det har du visst ikke nå.
<Trond--> Hæ? Det er ikke min feil. Det er Ubuntu sin feil.
<jo-erlend> å?
<Trond--> Windows ruler ser'u.
<jo-erlend> åh, ok. Det er nemlig like enkelt å gjøre samme feil i Windows.
<jo-erlend> men... Hvis dette er fast monterte disker, så er det like greit å bruke enhetsnavn. UUID er veldig fint hvis enhetsnavnet endrer seg.
<Trond--> Nei, for da blir jeg bedt om å formatere harddisken og så installere og vips aldri noe problemer i ettertid, noe som Ubuntu stadig hele tiden skal plage meg med fordi den ikke kan installere til et ferdig oppsett.
<jo-erlend> Trond--, Ubuntus installasjonsprogram partisjonerte da for deg? Den endret størrelse på Windows partisjon og filsystem til og med. Men når du gjør ting manuelt, så er det noe annet. Men kan du forklare hva du har gjort?
<Trond--> Jeg ville velge uuid for da kunne jeg kopiere de andre jeg har lagt inn og legge inn som "0 1", med enhetsnavn vet jeg ikke hva jeg skal skrive etterpå.
<jo-erlend> Trond--, legge til som 0 1?
<Trond--> For da sjekker den som boot disk
<jo-erlend> jeg har en følelse av at du har misforstått noe.
<Trond--> Jeg skal aldri anbefale GNU/Linux eller noe opensource til noen annet enn dem som har en forkjærlighet for å finne ut av alle smådetaljene opensource skal slå knyttenever i hodet mitt med.
<jo-erlend> Trond--, jeg forklarte det da veldig enkelt isted? <jo-erlend> Trond--, det er ikke så komplisert. /dev/sda1 er hva du i Windows ville kalle multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1), tror jeg.
<Trond--> Ikke for å være ekkel, men det eneste jeg bryr meg om er en løsning på å mounte SSD som programmerene til Ubuntu ikke la inn. Windows har ikke sånt vås.
<jo-erlend> jovisst har det det.
<Trond--> Har brukt Windows siden 3.11 og aldri hatt det problemet
<Malin_> jeg stoler ikke helt på ubuntu sin partisjoneringssak, og gjør alt sånt manuelt, men kan godt tenkes automatiske partisjoneringa fungerer fint altså.
<jo-erlend> men det kan da ikke være så vanskelig. Hva er egentlig problemet, Trond--?
 * Malin_ har brukt windows siden 3.0
<Malin_> og alltid hatt problemer
<Malin_> neida
<Trond--> jo-erlend, 1 SSD med Windows 7 og Ubuntu 11.04 på. Denne lagres filer automatisk på fra f.eks. Firefox, men når den ikke er mounta så lagres filene i Home folderen i Ubuntu.
<Trond--> Den skal lagre på c:\temp
<jo-erlend> hmm. Ok. Jeg vet ikke hva du har definert C som. Det må du vite.
<Trond--> Det er ikke noe jeg har rørt ved
<jo-erlend> men jeg synes du sier at du har lagt til andre disker i fstab?
<jo-erlend> Trond--, det kommer an på hvilken port du har koblet harddisken til og hvordan du har konfigurert bios.
<Trond--> jo-erlend, jeg har det og de er mounta ved hver oppstart i Ubuntu
<jo-erlend> Trond--, på hvilken måte er SSDen annerledes?
<Trond--> Ubuntu er jo så teit og vet ikke at jeg har disse harddiskene enn at jeg må fortelle den det
<jo-erlend> ja, det er fryktelig teit.
<Trond--> Windows derimot vet alt
<jo-erlend> men hvis du er mer opptatt av å si at ting er teit enn å forstå hvorfor ting er sånn, så blir det fryktelig vanskelig å hjelpe.
<Malin_> ja, windows er jo et orakel har jeg hørt
<Trond--> All hail Windows
<jo-erlend> Trond--, jeg forstår ikke hva problemet ditt er. Men hvis målet ditt bare er å si at ting du ikke forstår er dumt, så er det helt meningsløst å engang gjøre et forsøk på å hjelpe.
<Trond--> jo-erlend, hvor var det du ikke forstod problemet mitt?
<jo-erlend> Trond--, jeg forstår ikke hvordan du har klart å legge til partisjoner på harddiskene dine når du ikke klarer det for SSDen din. Hva er forskjellen?
<Trond--> filsystem
<jo-erlend> hva mener du med det?
<Trond--> Jeg klarte det ikke fordi jeg forstår noe av det, jeg kopierte en guide.
<Trond--> SSD har to filsystemet
<Trond--> en med windows og en med ubuntu
<jo-erlend> oh, ok. I første kolonne skriver du hvilken partisjon filsystemet ligger i. I den andre kolonnen skriver du inn hvilken mappe du vil at filsystemet skal monteres i. Ellers kan du bare kopiere.
<jo-erlend> du kan se på filsystemer i System monitor for å finne ut hvilken partisjon filsystemet er på.
<jo-erlend> du kan forresten velge monteringspunkt når du formaterer, så blir det montert automatisk. Men siden du ikke gjorde det, får du bare legge til linja selv.
<Trond--> Var ingenting sånt når jeg installerte Ubuntu
<jo-erlend> det er fordi Ubuntu gjorde det automatisk for deg.
<jo-erlend> hvis du hadde valgt manuell partisjonering, så ville du ha sett det. Men det du ønsker å gjøre nå, er å montere Windows' hovedfilsystem i Ubuntu?
<Trond--> Nå har jeg forøvrig mounta c:
<Trond--> Fiksa det selv
<jo-erlend> c:? Det finnes ikke noe sånt.
<Trond--> jo
<Trond--> eksisterer
<jo-erlend> javel?
<jo-erlend> da vet ikke jeg lenger hva du snakker om.
<Trond--> At jeg ser 'c:' fra Windows I Ubuntu Nautilus
<jo-erlend> C: er ikke en beskrivelse av en harddisk eller et filsystem eller noe sånt. Det er en variabel, på samme måte som X i matematikken. For eksempel, hvis du kobler inn to USB-enheter i Windows, så kommer stasjonsbokstaven an på hvilken du kobler inn først. Dermed betyr det ingenting i seg selv.
<Trond--> Det er der det er normalt å installere Windows
<jo-erlend> jeg kan som sagt være enig i at Ubuntu Desktop bør gjøre det enklere å legge til et monteringspunkt for en disk. Det finnes gode grunner til å ikke montere alle tilgjengelige filsystemer automatisk, men det burde være lett å velge.
<Trond--> Mao Ubuntu er ikke brukervennlig
<Trond--> GUI må til for den vanlig bruker
<Trond--> Med forklaringer uten at en må Google
<jo-erlend> vi har mange.
<jo-erlend> det er ikke spesielt intuitivt i Windows heller. Det er jo nærmest ingen Windows-brukere som faktisk bruker den funksjonen.
<Trond--> Fant en del guider på Google, men ikke en gang dem kan gi grunnleggende forklaringer.
<jo-erlend> ... selvom den har vært tilgjengelig i over tolv år.
<Trond--> Dermed ble det omtrent kun copy&paste
<jo-erlend> ja. Som sagt... Vi kunne hatt en plugin som gjør det enklere å legge til eller fjerne filsystemer fra fstab. Det bør ikke ta så veldig mange minuttene å lage en.
<jo-erlend> men å si at Ubuntu ikke er brukervennlig på grunn av det der, er en sinnsyk overdrivelse, spør du meg. Det er annerledes enn i Windows, men det har ingenting med brukervennlighet å gjøre. Jeg synes det er temmelig brukerfiendtlig å bruke stasjonsbokstaver, for å være helt ærlig. Microsoft anbefaler jo heller ikke bruk av stasjonsbokstaver, men heller monteringspunkter.
<jo-erlend> Trond--, har du sett om det er registrert noen bug på det der?
<Trond--> Hva refereres monteringspunkter til som?
<Trond--> Bug på hva da?
<Trond--> Ubuntu er satt opp til å åpne vinduer tilfeldig på skjermen, og til og med utenforbi slik at jeg må dra dem inn i synsfeltet igjen. Windows gjøre ikke dette.
<jo-erlend> Trond--, et monteringspunkt er en mappe hvor et filsystem er tilgjengelig i. I Ubuntu vil det vanligvis se ut som /media/feriebilder-2011 og i Windows som C:\feriebilder-2011 for eksempel.
<jo-erlend> Trond--, den siste meldingen der, forsto jeg ikke.
<jo-erlend> hva slags vinduer er det du snakker om?
<Trond--> c: er ikke en mappe i Ubuntu, men Ubuntu viser c: som en mappe.
<jo-erlend> jeg forstår ikke hva det betyr. C: er ikke en mappe i Windows heller.
<Trond--> Jeg monterte c: til en mappe i Ubuntu
<Trond--> Det er måten Ubuntu jobber på
<jo-erlend> c: er ikke en virkelig ting, som sagt. Det er bare en snarvei.
<Trond--> Skal jeg se hva som er på c: må jeg gå inn i en mappe Ubuntu har
<Trond--> Skal jeg se på c: i Windows trykker jeg på c: og ikke en mappe
<Trond--> c: er en del av en harddisk i Windows
<Trond--> I Ubuntu gjenkjenner den ikke c: som en del av harddisken
<jo-erlend> nei. Det har det aldri vært. Det er bare en snarvei og den kan forandres.
<jo-erlend> Trond--, jo.
<jo-erlend> forskjellen er at i Ubuntu så heter den /media/merkelapp. Ellers er det akkurat det samme.
<Trond--> Den lager en mappe av en del av harddisken, mens de interne 3 HDD'ene mine viser den de som harddisker, og ikke mapper.
<Trond--> Ubuntu viser altså ikke SSD'en min som harddisk
<jo-erlend> ja, det er noe som henger igjen fra begynnelsen av åttitallet, da du måtte ha disketten i A: for å kunne starte fra diskett.
<Trond--> Hva henger igjen fra 80-tallet, kernelen?
<Sakarias> fjaset til windows
<jo-erlend> Trond--, du forholder deg aldri til harddisker i noe operativsystem. Du forholder deg til filsystemer. Windows kaller filsystemene for bokstaver, mens Ubuntu kaller dem det du har kalt dem. Du bør slutte å gjøre det der i Windows også. Microsoft har anbefalt det i over ti år.
<Trond--> Jeg finner ikke harddiskene ved å forholde meg til filsystemer, det er det stasjonsbokstavene som gjør.
<jo-erlend> hæ?
<Trond--> næ!
<jo-erlend> jeg sluttet å bruke andre stasjonsbokstaver i Windows enn C: i 2000. Jeg kan ikke fatte at noen fremdeles ønsker å bruke dem.
<Trond--> Jeg skal hente frem noen bilder, hvilket filsystem finner jeg nå dem i da...
<jo-erlend> Trond--, /media/det_du_kalte_disken_din.
<jo-erlend> for eksempel /media/feriebilder-2011.
<jo-erlend> det er det samme som F: eller Z: i Windows.
<jo-erlend> den eneste forskjellen, er som sagt at "feriebilder-2011" er litt mer beskrivende enn G.
<Trond--> /media/* er ikke filsystem. Det er monteringene.
<jo-erlend> Trond--, "feriebilder-2011" er navnet på filsystemet i dette tilfellet. Det samme som G i Windows. Nøyaktig det samme.
<Trond--> Hva er det du kaller filsystem? etx4 ntfs ovs?
<jo-erlend> den store forskjellen mellom Ubuntu og Windows, er at i Ubuntu heter rota / mens i Windows heter den C.
<jo-erlend> Trond--, mhm. Det er der du lagrer filer og mapper.
<Trond--> ferierbilder er dermed ikke et filsystem
<jo-erlend> på samme måte som C ikke er det.
<Trond--> Det var du som sa det
<jo-erlend> ja. Det er riktig at "G" og "feriebilder-2011" er det samme.
<Trond--> 21:23  står beviset
<jo-erlend> det er heller ikke noe i veien for at du lager en mappe som heter /C; og monterer Windows-filsystemet ditt der.
<Trond--> du blander nå ordene monteringspunkt, filsystem og mapper.
<Sakarias> nope
<jo-erlend> filsystemet er der hvor filene faktisk lagres. Monteringspunktet er en bestemt mappe som du monterer i.
<Trond--> Filsystemet faktisk lagres? De lagres faktisk min SSD eller en av mine HDD :)
<jo-erlend> "G:" er med andre ord et monteringspunkt, på nøyaktig samme måte som "/C;" eller "/media/feriebilder-2011".
<Kagee> ... en bestemt mappe, eller på windows, muligens en stasjonsbokstav
<Trond--> Monteringspunkt er noe man monterer i en mappe sier ingenting.
<Trond--> Ingen som har vært borti data før vil forstå det.
<jo-erlend> Trond--, en lagringsenhet har flere partisjoner. I hver partisjon, har du ett filsystem hvor filer og mapper lagres. Så må du gi systemet en lenke til det filsystemet. I Windows bruker de fleste stasjonsbokstaver, mens i Ubuntu bruker vi /media/diskmerkelapp.
<jo-erlend> Trond--, "C:" er for eksempel et monteringspunkt.
<Sakarias> Trond--: hvorfor forstår vi andre hva jo-erlend sier da?
<Trond--> Hva er partisjoner?
<jo-erlend> hvis du monterer den andre disken som C:\disk2, så er C:\disk2 et annet monteringspunkt.
<jo-erlend> Trond--, det er et område av en lagringsenhet.
<Trond--> Filsystem er et ord som blir brukt om forskjellige ting. File extensions, hdd formateringen...
<jo-erlend> det er veldig få Windows-brukere som faktisk gjør det der, selvom Microsoft har anbefalt det i over ti år, som sagt.
<jo-erlend> Trond--, filetternavn har ingenting med filsystem å gjøre.
<Kagee> file extensions.... nettop
<jo-erlend> vel... Bortsett fra at navnet lagres i filsystemet :)
<Trond--> .exe, .com osv. filsystemer
<jo-erlend> Trond--, men disse tingene er altså ikke spesielt for Windows og Ubuntu. Det er sånn i alle operativsystemer.
<Trond--> Ordet blir brukt om forskjellige ting
<jo-erlend> Trond--, nei.
<jo-erlend> Trond--, .exe har aldri blitt kalt filsystem.
<Trond--> Jo, det ordet blir brukt forskjellig.
<jo-erlend> nei.
<Kagee> nei.
<jo-erlend> det er mulig at du tenker på filassosiasjoner, men det er noe helt annet og har ikke egentlig noe med operativsystemet å gjøre.
<Trond--> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_default_file_system File Systems: FAT 32, NTFS osv.
<jo-erlend> Trond--, det er riktig. Det har ingenting med exe eller doc å gjøre.
<Kagee> veldig grovt sett er det vel operztivsystemet som bestemmerhvilket program som starter, men det har fortsatt ikke noe med filsystemerå gjøre
<Trond--> Da sier du at det finnes to måter å henvise filsystemer på
<jo-erlend> nei.
<Trond--> <jo-erlend> Trond--, "feriebilder-2011" er navnet på filsystemet i dette tilfellet. Det samme som G i Windows. Nøyaktig det samme.
<Trond--> jo
<jo-erlend> jeg burde ha sagt monteringspunkt, men ettersom det var det du ikke forsto, så overforenklet jeg litt.
<Trond--> Nominalism kalles det
<Trond--> og arroganse
<jo-erlend> hvabehager?
<jo-erlend> Trond--, jeg prøvde å unngå en sirkelreferanse av respekt for din mangel på innsikt i det temaet vi snakket om. Er det arroganse å ikke overvurdere de man snakker med?
<Trond--> Loven om identitet, en ting er hva det er og ingenting annet. Uten dette kan man ikke tenke logisk og dermed heller ikke lære oss fakta.
<jo-erlend> Trond--, du mangler så mye informasjon om dette temaet at det blir vanskelig å forklare.
<jo-erlend> men jeg kan prøve enkelt en gang til.
<Trond--> Det går ikke ann å lære ved bruk av nominalisme.
<Trond--> Når en bruker et ord til å bety forskjellige ting forårsaker det bare forvirring for de som skal tilegne seg kunnskaper.
<jo-erlend> En harddisk har en gitt mengde lagringsplass. Du kan ikke lagre filer eller mapper der. Men du kan lagre et kart over områder. Det kalles en partisjonstabell. Du kan ha opptil fire primærpartisjoner, men du kan også ha utvidede partisjoner som hver kan ha mange logiske partisjoner. En partisjon kan ha ett filsystem. I ett filsystem kan du ha ett filhierarki av mapper og filer. Et monteringspunkt er et navn på referansen til det f
<jo-erlend> ilsystemet.
<jo-erlend> så  når jeg tidligere sa at "/media/feriebilder-2011" var et navn på filssystemet, så mente jeg at det var et navn på referansen til filsystemet.
<jo-erlend> om referansen heter G: eller /media/feriebilder-2011, er helt likegyldig.
<Trond--> Det var noe der jeg forstod. Men dette tar for lang tid å spørre meg i hel. Det er heller ikke viktig at jeg kan alt det der så lenge OS fungerer slik det bør gjør etter mitt bruk, og det sørger Windows for til den vanlige brukeren. Ubuntu er ikke helt brukervennlig for den vanlige bruker.
<jo-erlend> jeg vet ikke lenger hva brukervennlig betyr.
<Trond--> At jeg må Google for å løse mount problemet
<jo-erlend> er det brukervennlig å ikke kunne åpne regneark i et moderne operativsystem, for eksempel?
<Trond--> Å ikke kunne eller ikke vite hvordan?
<jo-erlend> i Ubuntu så dobbeltklikker du på regnearket.
<Trond--> Jeg trykker en gang
<jo-erlend> men i Windows?
<Kagee> Trond--: Linux er ikke Windows. Hvis du vil at Linux skal vaere Windows, bruks Windows.
<Trond--> Kan man også trykke en gang med å forandre i konfig, men det har ingenting å si for da har man altså ikke vært borti Windows før.
<Trond--> Det heter GNU/Linux ble jeg fortalt og ikke kun Linux
<jo-erlend> Trond--, Windows har ikke noen støtte for regneark.
<Trond--> Regneark er ikke en del av Windows. Det er noe man installerer utenom.
<jo-erlend> riktig. Hvor brukervennlig er det? Regneark er vel noe brukere bruker?
<Trond--> Det skal være opplagt at permanente  tilkoblete harddisker skal automountes
<jo-erlend> ok? En backup-disk også?
<Trond--> Hva trykket jeg på nå? Tekst-markøren ble en svart firkant?
<jo-erlend> høres ut som insert.
<Trond--> Hva er backup-disk i ditt tilfelle?
<Trond--> Takker :-)
<jo-erlend> en harddisk som jeg tar backup til en gang i døgnet.
<jo-erlend> jeg vil aller helst at den ikke skal være i bruk når jeg ikke bruker den.
<Trond--> Er den koblet til maskinen så hvorfor ikke? OS må ellers vite når den skal kobles til slik at den tar backup. Logisk.
<jo-erlend> eller hva hvis du er i et nettverk med ti tusen harddisker?
<Trond--> Nettverk er noe annet enn en PC.
<jo-erlend> å?
<jo-erlend> hvorfor skal en bruker bry seg om hvordan en fil lagres fysisk?
<Trond--> Tenk over hva bruken er. Alle faktaene som er relevante så er de logiske svarene opplagte.
<Trond--> Du trenger ikke dra den på bærtur med 1000 eksempler. Det er noe som heter å tenke.
<jo-erlend> Trond--, ja. Har du tenkt over hva som er grunnen til at Microsoft i over ti år har forsøkt å få Windows-brukere til å slutte å bruke stasjonsbokstaver?
<jo-erlend> vet du i det hele tatt hvorfor Windows bruker stasjonsbokstaver?
<Trond--> Nei, det visste jeg ikke at de har forsøkt på. Har aldri hørt om problemer relatert til det. Har alltid funkert for meg. Er det programmererene som klager over for mye unødvendig arbeid?
<jo-erlend> det er jo tross alt over tjue år siden det sluttet å være nyttig.
<Trond--> Har vært nyttig for brukerene i alle år.
<jo-erlend> i gamle dager var datamaskinen hardkodet til å starte fra to forskjellige enheter; første diskettstasjon først og så første harddisk etterpå. Det var ingen partisjoner. Derfor brukte de filsystemer. Fordi det var ekstremt viktig å skille mellom A: og B: og mellom B: og C:
<jo-erlend> sånn rundt 1989 sluttet det der å være et problem.
<jo-erlend> I Windows XP var det ikke lenger nødvendig å bruke det. Men folk gjør det likevel, så Microsoft måtte støtte det. Og fordi Microsoft støttet det, fortsatte folk å bruke det.
<Trond--> De brukte det fordi OS'et var laget slik
<jo-erlend> nei.
<Trond--> Ikke skyld på folk for hvordan Microsoft lager WIndows :)
<jo-erlend> skylde på? Microsoft fikset problemet med stasjonsbokstaver i Windows XP.
<Trond--> Er ingen problemer med stasjonsbokstaver
<jo-erlend> du kan velge å ikke bruke stasjonsbokstaver i alle versjoner av Windows etter det. Bortsett fra C:, tror jeg. Det må du vel fremdeles bruke. Men andre stasjonsbokstaver enn det, er bare tullete.
<Trond--> Det henviser til steder man kan finne igjen
<jo-erlend> Trond--, ja...? Hvorfor skal du bruke bare én bokstav istedenfor flere ord?
<jo-erlend> ord og setninger er veldig nyttige måter for mennesker å kommunisere på, er du ikke enig i det?
<Trond--> Kan rename dem
<jo-erlend> korrekt.
<Trond--> Blir ikke mye bedre for det om
<Trond--> De fleste brukere hadde bare c:
<jo-erlend> det kan du som sagt i Ubuntu også. Det er ingenting galt i å skifte navn fra /media/feriebilder-2011 til /C;
<Trond--> med mapper på c:\
<jo-erlend> du kan også kalle home /D; sånn at det blir /D;/trond, for eksempel.
<jo-erlend> hvis du synes at "D" er så mye mer beskrivende enn "home".
<Trond--> Nei
<jo-erlend> ellers er det som sagt nøyaktig det samme.
<Trond--> stasjonsbokstavene refererer til i de aller fleste tilfeller til per fysisk harddisk
<jo-erlend> nei, det har det ikke gjort siden midten av åttitallet.
<Trond--> slik vanlige brukere bruker dem som
<Trond--> c: var fysisk harddisk nummer 1 osv
<jo-erlend> nei.
<Trond--> om man ikke partisjonerte dem
<jo-erlend> det er ingen som ikke partisjonerer harddisker lenger. Det var derimot vanlig på begynnelsen av åttitallet, som sagt.
<Trond--> kjøper folk en pc i butikk får dem c: kanskje d: også. enkelt å huske at det er to fysiske harddisker
<jo-erlend> ...
<silverarrow> hei
<jo-erlend> hvis du kjøper en harddisk i en butikk, så vil den ikke få en stasjonsbokstav i Windows ettersom den ikke har noen filsystemer.
<jo-erlend> morn silverarrow.
<silverarrow> ganske sent her?
<Trond--> jeg skrev pc
<jo-erlend> Trond--, jaggu. Jeg prøvde å poengtere noe.
<jo-erlend> silverarrow, sent?
<silverarrow> vel ja mørkt uten og kl er ti
<Trond--> OS basert på Linux er bedre effektivisert, men ikke like brukervennlig for en vanlig PC-bruker som Windows, inkludert Ubuntu.
<jo-erlend> ti på en fredag er vel ikke så fryktelig sent. :)
<silverarrow> Trond-- hvordan blir jeg en uvanlig pc bruker da?
<jo-erlend> Trond--, fordi stasjonsbokstaver er mer brukervennlig enn regneark, ikke sant?
<silverarrow> i grunnen ikke lol
<Trond--> silverarrow, det kalles å prøve å være smart
<Trond--> jo-erlend, god dag mann økseskaft hostesaft
<jo-erlend> silverarrow, Trond-- sier at Windows er mer brukervennlig fordi det bruker variabler istedenfor ord, sånn at man kallerdet "F" istedenfor "musikk". Jeg klarer ikke å forstå det, men greit nok.
<Trond--> jo-erlend, lyver
<jo-erlend> å?
<jo-erlend> har ikke du snakket i timevis om hvor mye mer brukervennlig Windows er på grunn av stasjonsbokstaver istedenfor beskrivelser?
<Trond--> Jeg skrev at i Windows så finner jeg harddiskene mine, mens i Ubuntu må jeg fikse det selv.
<silverarrow> er det ikke det samme da? man må jo venne seg til det en første gang uansett?
<jo-erlend> Trond--, det der er jo ikke sant. Det sa du selv isted, at du bare kunne klikke på dem, så ble de tilgjengelige.
<Trond--> Man kan klikke på dem ja, men man må jo gjøre det ved hver oppstart av Ubuntu. Noe sånt vås har ikke Windows. Så jeg måtte Google etter en auto-mount løsning.
<jo-erlend> Trond--, jeg sa til deg isted at jeg var enig i at det kunne ha vært enklere, selvom det er et ekstremt uvanlig problem å ha.
<silverarrow> jo det stemmer jo i windows? min maskin-hard disker- og C D F etter som?
<jo-erlend> Trond--, men at det der skulle være mer viktig enn å ha støtte for regneark, facebook, google chat, telefoni, webchat, etc? Neppe.
<Trond--> Skal opensource få med seg flere vanlige brukere må de ikke forutsette at folk skal kunne sette seg inn for mye. Det må være brukervennlig på linje med Windows, med Win8 blir det enda mer brukervennlig. Point&Click.
<silverarrow> men det er en måte å takle det på i Ubuntu?
<jo-erlend> Trond--, i Windows må du jo sette deg inn i massevis av greier bare for å gjøre noe så enkelt som å åpne et regneark. Hva er det som er så brukervennlig med det?
<jo-erlend> Trond--, jeg kan som sagt fikse problemet ditt på en halvtimes tid.
<Trond--> Regneark er ikke mer en del av Windows enn med andre OS.
<jo-erlend> Trond--, regneark er en del av Ubuntu. Du behøver ikke å installere noe som helst.
<Trond--> Regneark er noe man må lære seg. Mounting er noe som skal være automatisk.
<jo-erlend> Trond--, som sagt... Jeg kan ordne det for deg i løpet av en halvtimes tid.
<jo-erlend> det tar lenger tid å gjøre Windows brukervennlig enn å gjøre Ubuntu brukervennlig.
<Trond--> Jeg skrev for lenge siden at jeg fiksa det selv. Har testa at det virka. Har lært litt mer enn jeg har behov for.
<jo-erlend> Trond--, har du forstått hvorfor det er sånn?
<Trond--> Ja, Ubuntu er dårlig programmert.
<jo-erlend> ah. ok.
<jo-erlend> Trond--, du ville altså foretrekke å montere alle harddiskene dine hver gang du blir bedt om å velge en fil?
<jo-erlend> eller enda bedre; hver gang Ubuntu starter?
<Trond--> God dag man hostesaft økseskaft
<jo-erlend> Trond--, la meg stille deg et spørsmål. Tror du at det finnes en god grunn til at det er sånn, som du bare ikke forstår?
<jo-erlend> eller tror du bare at det er fordi at alle andre er dumme?
<Trond--> Nei, jeg kommer ikke på noen for en vanlig bruker som meg og millioner av andre at dette ikke kunne være automatisk slik som i Windows.
<jo-erlend> Trond--, hva er grunnen til at jeg aldri har hørt noen andre klage over det der?
<jo-erlend> i Windows klikker folk på C: også åpner mappen seg. Eller hva?
<Trond--> De kan finne mappen sin på mange måter i Windows alt etter hvordan de foretrekker det
<jo-erlend> det er på samme måte i Ubuntu, eller hva mener du?
<jo-erlend> kanskje du heller skal prøve å forklare hva du mener?
<Trond--> Ubuntu mounted ikke de interne harddiskene mine
<jo-erlend> nei, det gjør ikke Windows heller.
<jo-erlend> det skulle bare mangle.
<jo-erlend> det hadde vært en sinnsyk ting å gjøre.
<Trond--> I Windows er de der ved oppstart etter installering og alle andre oppstartert av Windows
<jo-erlend> det er ikke sant
<jo-erlend> en programmerer som hadde foreslått å gjøre noe sånt, ville ha fått beskjed om å gå på dagen, det er jeg sikker på.
<Trond--> Men det er sånn
<Trond--> Jeg gjorde ikke noe auto-mount i Windows
<jo-erlend> nei. Det har aldri vært sånn
<jo-erlend> Trond--, du klikker på C:?
<Trond--> i Windows Explorer, ofte.
<jo-erlend> mhm. På samme måte som du klikker på filsystemet i Nautilus?
<Trond--> Ja
<jo-erlend> så...?
<Trond--> Hva er problemstillingen din?
<jo-erlend> det er jo du som sier at vi er dumme som ikke har gjort de du vil. Det er du som må forklare _din_ problemstilling.
<Trond--> "Vi"? Har du vært med å lage Ubuntu?
<jo-erlend> tipper at de fleste her har bidratt med sine ting.
<Trond--> Men ikke akkurat mounting....?
<jo-erlend> jeg har laget flere programmer for det.
<jo-erlend> det er som sagt gjort  på godt under en halvtime.
<Trond--> SÃ¥ du ville ikke at jeg skulle se mine interne harddisker ved oppstart av Ubuntu?
<jo-erlend> nei, det er en veldig dårlig idé. Derimot bør det være enkelt å velge at de skal monteres automatisk, selvom du har bestemt at de ikke skal gjøre det.
<Trond--> Motsigelser. Nei, og så ja.
<jo-erlend> du har bestemt at disken ikke skal monteres automatisk. Da synes ikke jeg at Ubuntu skal montere den automatisk. Men nå har du ombestemt deg og da bør det være enklere å si til Ubuntu at du har ombestemt deg. Det er jeg enig i.
<kjes> Selv med red hat 6.1 i 1999 hadde jeg ikke så mange (rare) problemer som du har, Trond--. Skjønner ikke hvordan du får det til
<jo-erlend> jeg har heller aldri hørt om det problemet før. Jeg ser ingenting i veien for å fikse det.
<Trond--> Jeg tok ikke det som et bevisst valg. Det må jo være så opplagt som dagslys den siste timen.
<jo-erlend> Trond--, og siden du ikke tok et bevisst valg, så valgte Ubuntu å ikke ta sjanser. Du sier at det er dumt. Andre mener at det er fint å være forsiktig.
<Trond--> Har du noen screenshots som viser hvordan de valgmulighetene ser ut ved installering av Ubuntu?
<jo-erlend> det må vi kunne finne.
<jo-erlend> Trond--, http://images.google.com/imgres?q=manual+partitioning+Ubuntu+install+ubiquity+mount+point&hl=no&biw=1366&bih=680&gbv=2&tbm=isch&tbnid=T3CR4369K3uKVM:&imgrefurl=https://wiki.ubuntu.com/komputes/HowToUbuquityPreserveHome&docid=Y7xxzPYUHwn6bM&w=684&h=463&ei=2gBYTtLNG86r-gby6rmxDA&zoom=1&iact=rc&dur=301&page=1&tbnh=141&tbnw=208&start=0&ndsp=15&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0&tx=184&ty=70
<Trond--> Hva kan være feil ved å vise at jeg har interne harddisker? Det er feil å ikke vise dem til meg.
<jo-erlend> i mount point sier du hvilken mappe disken skal installeres automatisk i. Det der er gammel.
<jo-erlend> Trond--, Ubuntu viser at du har harddisker.
<Trond--> Det er ikke Ubuntu 11.04 install
<jo-erlend> på samme måte som i Windows, må du klikke på dem før du kan bruke dem
<jo-erlend> dvs; i Windows er det litt forenklet, men prinsippet er det samme.
<Trond--> Nei, lagrer jeg en fil i Firefox må jeg ikke klikke på harddisken først for hver gang Windows starter.
<jo-erlend> men det å skru av og på harddisker uten grunn, er ikke en veldig god løsning.
<jo-erlend> Trond--, det er riktig.
<jo-erlend> det må du selvsagt ikke i Ubuntu heller.
<Trond--> Kunne Ubuntu auto-mounted disse harddiskene hadde jeg formatert dem i Windows før jeg installerte Ubuntu?
<Trond--> jo-erlend, det var jo nettopp det som var problemet mitt. Ellers skiftet den til Home/Trond for ver Ubuntu oppstart.
<jo-erlend> hva skiftet? Jeg vet ikke hvordan du har satt opp systemet ditt.
<jo-erlend> ønsker du at nedlastinger i Firefox skal havne på en annen disk enn i /home?
<Trond--> I alle programmer, f.eks. Firefox, skulle jeg lagre en fil lagret den ikke på en mount, men i /home/trond
<Trond--> mounten var i dette tilfelle c:\temp, husker ikke hva den heter i Ubuntu.
<Trond--> noe sånt som /media/fdejfhdsjfsd/temp
<jo-erlend>  mhm. Jeg har sagt det før, at du burde gi filsystemene dine bedre navn.
<jo-erlend> bedre å bruke /media/windows, for eksempel, så husker du hva det er.
<Trond--> Det har ikke noe med navn å gjøre. Du følger jo ikke med. Den lagret ikke på /media/dsgfsddg/temp fordi den ikke var auto-mounta
<jo-erlend> jeg synes "windows" er et bedre navn på Windows-systemet ditt enn "dsgfsddg"
<Trond--> ro ro til fiskeskjær
<jo-erlend> hæ?
<jo-erlend> du har forstått at /media/windows betyr nøyaktig det samme i Ubuntu som C:\ betyr i Windows?
<jo-erlend> hvis du har problemer med å huske navnet på filsystemet, så tyder jo det på et dårlig navn.
<jo-erlend> jeg husker alltid navnene på alt jeg har navngitt.
<Trond--> Jeg hang jo ikke med på enkelte steder fordi du bruke ordet filsystem til å ha forskjellige meninger
<jo-erlend> ja, som sagt... Jeg prøvde å gjøre det enkelt for deg. Hvis du ikke vet hva en partisjon er, så er det vanskelig å forstå hva folk mener med en referanse til et filsystem.
<Trond--> Du kalte partisjonering for en tabell?
<jo-erlend> vel... Ja. Det er et kart over dataområder som skal brukes til forskjellige partisjoner.
<Trond--> ikke partisjoner. For da blir det sirkelargumentasjon.
<jo-erlend> nei. ;)
<Trond--> Dette gidder jeg ikke.
<jo-erlend> men hvis jeg forklarer et monteringspunkt med at det er punktet for en montering, så er det en meningsløs beskrivelse. Det var det jeg prøvde å unngå isted.
<Trond--> NÃ¥ skal jeg spille Team Fortress 2.
<jo-erlend> hehe
<silverarrow> sært lol
<jo-erlend> det er nokså nyttig. Det er veldig lett å glemme hva som er vanskelig etterhvert som det blir opplagt.
<jo-erlend> jeg husker at jeg engang fikk en 30MB harddisk og at den derfor måtte partisjoneres. Jeg husker ikke detaljene, men det var sikkert ikke så lett.
<jo-erlend> kanskje det var 40MB forresten. Den var i hvertfall så stor at den måtte deles opp. :)
<jo-erlend> men finnes det noen god grunn til at man ikke skulle ha en mulighet til å bestemme monteringspunkt fra Nautilus på en enkel måte? Jeg skjønner jo hva han mener. Jeg er bare ikke helt sikker på om det egner seg best i Nautilus eller Palimpsest.
<krosenvold_> hvordan får jeg velge boot-kernel i 11.04?
<jo-erlend> krosenvold_, spør du om hvordan du får opp grub-menyen ved oppstart?
<krosenvold_> jepp
<jo-erlend> det er ikke så komplisert.
<jo-erlend> heh. La meg se etter. Jeg husker ikke i hodet.
<jo-erlend> fila heter /etc/default/grub.cfg
<Sakarias> kan trykke på en knapp for å få den fram under boot også, husker ikke hvilken dog
<jo-erlend> det fantes en for grub legacy i hvertfall, men jeg vet ikke om den er oppdatert for grub2?
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, ah.
<jo-erlend> ja, du kan trykke shift, tror jeg, eller ctrl.
<jo-erlend> det fungerer ikke helt bra med alle tastaturer da.
<krosenvold_> shift
<jo-erlend> krosenvold_, unnskyld. Jeg skrev feil. /etc/default/grub, heter den. Du redigerer den og etterpå så kjører du update-grub.
<krosenvold_> jepp, skjønte det. shift ennå bedre ;)
<jo-erlend> ja, bortsett fra hvis du har et USB-tastatur som kobler ut akkurat da, sånn som mitt gjorde. :)
<jo-erlend> måtte reboote ti-femten ganger for å få frem den menyen :)
<Sakarias> det er noe av det første jeg fikser... slik at jeg ser grub-menyen
<jo-erlend> jepp. Rebooter såpass sjelden at to sekunder ikke plager meg.
<Sakarias> booter som regel pga kernelupdates
<Sakarias> da er det greit å ha en meny hvis noe har gått til dudans med den nye kjernen
<jo-erlend> mhm. Spesielt hvis du bruker ATI skjermkort. :)
<Sakarias> sjelden jeg bryr meg om skjermkort i servere altså
<jo-erlend> dvs, gamle ATI-skjermkort. Nye funker helt knall ut av boksen nå. :)
<jo-erlend> litt mindre viktig på servere ja. :)
<Sakarias> tipper mitt gamle ATI kort funker fint... det er fra 1996 :P
<jo-erlend> men .... Mener du at Ubuntu Server skjuler grub-menyen?
<jo-erlend> det synes jeg nærmest kvalifiserer til en bugrapport.
<Sakarias> første serverinstallen min var ubuntu-desktop :P
<Sakarias> (før ubuntu kom med egen server-iso)
<Sakarias> men nå er alle boksene reinstallert til debian... så alt er fryd og gammen
<jo-erlend> mhm. Jeg synes forresten ikke at det hadde gjort noe med en minimal og valgfri desktop for server.
<Sakarias> skal med det etter a?
<jo-erlend> tja. Det kan være oversiktlig i noen tilfeller.
<jo-erlend> skjønt... I den grad man trenger sånt, er det vel sjelden nødvendig å kjøre det på selve serveren.
<Sakarias> for å gjøre hva?
<jo-erlend> tja.. Jeg liker å bruke GUI når jeg har med LDAP å gjøre, for eksempel.
<Sakarias> så bruk guiet på desktopen din
<jo-erlend> mhm.
<jo-erlend> jeg mente vel egentlig helst et UI for å sette opp tjenester, ikke nødvendigvis at det skulle kjøres på serveren.
<Sakarias> X11 forward funker fint til det
<jo-erlend> ja... Det finnes vel kanskje til og med enda smidigere løsninger i 2011 :)
<Sakarias> smidigere, kanskje... enklere, tviler :P
<jo-erlend> tja.. Man kan jo gjøre nokså kule ting over HTTP i dag, for eksempel. :)
<jo-erlend> hmm. Finnes det noen litt geekete norske nettbutikker? For eksempel hvis man vil ha pandaboard eller gumstix eller noe sånt?
<silverarrow> men egentlig, Ubuntu og Linux er ment å være overkommelig?
<silverarrow> uten spesiell insikt
<silverarrow> man kan liksom finne ut av det etter hvert
<silverarrow> ?
<jo-erlend> jeg synes jo det.
<jo-erlend> "Linux" kan ikke brukes i den sammenhengen.
<jo-erlend> men om Ubuntu ikke er brukervennlig, så er det i hvertfall ikke noe mindre brukervennlig enn Windows, men det er jo ikke akkurat noe godt mål heller.
<jo-erlend> silverarrow, men altså... Bruk av datamaskin krever innsikt. Man slipper ikke unna. Det mange glemmer, er at de har brukt mange år på å bli vant til å gjøre ting i Windows til tross for hvor vanskelig det er.
<jo-erlend> brb
<silverarrow> vel, her funker ubuntu ganske bra, og en del har løst seg med litt innsats og hjelp
<silverarrow> vel, her funker ubuntu ganske bra, og en del har løst seg med litt innsats og hjelp
<silverarrow> men det terminalviduet og lette til alt mulig ekstra kan være hardt arbeid
<jo-erlend> silverarrow, terminalen er et ekstremt effektivt verktøy, men det er jo ekstremt sjelden nødvendig å bruke det?
<silverarrow> tja, jeg støter da på noe hele tiden, veiledning for forskjelling som ligger på nettet
<silverarrow> når noe ikke virker, er det rett til terminal lol
<silverarrow> men det er sikkert flere måter å gjøre ting på
<geirha> Enklere å fortelle folk å kjøre apt-get install blah fremfor å forklare hvilket program man skal åpne, hvordan man søker etter pakken for så å trykke installer-knappen.
<jo-erlend> silverarrow, jeg sitter og leker med oneiric. Morsomt at alt tryna tre sekunder etter at jeg sa at man ikke trenger å bruke terminalen :)
<silverarrow> lol
<jo-erlend> men det er jo utviklingsversjon, så :)
<silverarrow> jeg har noe med mplayer for tiden
<silverarrow> jeg ser en film eller noe, og når den er ferdig låser hele systemet seg
<silverarrow> underlig
<silverarrow> eneste som virker er f-tast
<jo-erlend> silverarrow, skjer det ikke med andre programmer av samme slag?
<silverarrow> som resulterer i en sort skjerm og login
<silverarrow> nei bare mplayer (gnome version for lubuntu)
<jo-erlend> silverarrow, da mener du alt+ctrl+fx ikke sant?
<silverarrow> ja
<jo-erlend> alt+f2 funker også, sa du ikke det?
<silverarrow> etter login virker det som om jeg er i terminal
<silverarrow> ja alt ctrl ? både F1 og F2 ser ut til å resutlere i det samme
<silverarrow> ikke ? men +
<jo-erlend> mhm. Det er et annet konsoll uten vindusystem. Du kan gjerne ha flere vindusystemer kjørende samtidig. For eksempel hvis du brukere er logget inn samtidig, kan du bytte mellom dem på samme måte.
<silverarrow> det er noe som har skjedd nå forholdsvis nylig, men var ikke slik helt med det sammme
<jo-erlend> silverarrow, samme utgangspunkt. Det er forskjellige konsoller.
<silverarrow> *jeg installerte
<silverarrow> det som virket var sudo service lxdm restart
<jo-erlend> det der er forresten et sikkerhetshull jeg har glemt å rapportere.
<silverarrow> jeg ble tipset om å prøve sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<jo-erlend> hvis to brukere er logget inn samtidig, så kan man innimellom få tilgang til den andre brukerens skrivebord ved å bytte til konsollet.
<silverarrow> på denne maskinen er det bare meg,
<jo-erlend> silverarrow, mhm. Det logger deg ut og gir deg et nytt innloggingsvindu. Hvis det er flere brukere logget inn, så er det bedre å killall -u degselv
<silverarrow> da vill  jeg på en måte killall meg selv?
<silverarrow> hmm
 * silverarrow noterer på en post-it og henger på veggen 
<jo-erlend> ja, eller enda bedre, kill gnome-session
<jo-erlend> siden gnome-session starter alle andre prosesser for deg.
<hjd> jo-erlend: hvordan fant du forøvrig ut at det var mulig å logge inn flere brukere grafisk og veksle mellom dem slik?
<jo-erlend> hjd, akkurat hvorfor vet jeg ikke, men det er jo egentlig ganske naturlig.
<jo-erlend> det blir vel det samme som å logge inn i et annet konsoll også kjøre startx? Tror ikke det er noe mer komplisert enn det, egentlig.
<hjd> såvidt jeg husker nekter da startx å starte så lenge man har noe grafisk kjørende på tty7?
<jo-erlend> ah. Ja, det kan tenkes.
<hjd> det er kanskje hovedgrunnen til at jeg ble overrasket når du nevnte det en gang tidligere :p
<jo-erlend> tror jeg begynte å bruke det der da jeg holdt på med tynnklienter.
<jo-erlend> klienten til x2go kan kjøres som en dm og da var det ganske fint å kunne teste den uten å måtte logge ut og inn med hovedbrukeren.
<jo-erlend> det er ingenting som hindrer et program i å bytte fra et konsoll til et annet, er det det?
<Malin_> Er det mulig å installere gnome3 uten å rote til unity? Altså ha en egen gnome3-session uavhengig av unity, slik som man kan ha f.eks. lxde som egen session?
 * Malin_ så gnome3 på ubuntuboxen til en annen informatikkstudent i dag. Så utrolig flott ut
<jo-erlend> Malin_, Gnome3 er standard  i 11.10, men i 11.04 er det ikke mulig uten å lage mengder av problemer.
<jo-erlend> jeg vil ikke anbefale å oppgradere til 11.10 enda, men om en måneds tid bør det være greit.
<Malin_> jo-erlend: så er det ikke unity i 11.10?
<jo-erlend> jo.
<Malin_> hm. unity, men gnome3 under?
<jo-erlend> det har forresten blitt superbra. Nydelig å se på og enda smidigere enn nå.
<Malin_> mhm
<jo-erlend> Malin_, 11.10 bruker gnome3 ja
<jo-erlend> i 11.04 var det ikke mulig å få til fordi gnome3 ble gitt ut bare noen få uker før ubuntu skulle slippes, men det var alltid meningen at Ubuntu skulle gå over til Gnome 3 så raskt som mulig.
<Malin_> ah
<jo-erlend> åh. Du mente sikkert Gnome Shell? Det kan du installere helt enkelt og greit i 11.10 og bytte mellom Unity  og Gnome Shell.
<Malin_> mhm
<jo-erlend> jeg synes vel egentlig at Gnome Shell er litt primitivt i forhold til Unity, men det er et alright shell det også.
<Malin_> kanskje det jeg mener? :) hehe, jeg trodde det het gnome3 jeg
<Malin_> oki
<jo-erlend> Gnome 3 er hele greia. Nautilus, Totem, Evolution, GSettings, etc... Gnome Shell er det som overtar for panelene i Gnome 2.
<jo-erlend> mengder av programvare i Gnome. Skallet er på en måte bare et skall, selvom smartingen i VAR Guy klarte å skrive at "the shell is the core". :)
<Malin_> aha, skjønner, men syntes alt gui-opplegget så flott ut i gnome3 som jeg så i dag i alle fall
<Sakarias> mao det fedora bruker?
<Malin_> men veit ikke om det jeg så, sikkert gnome shell det heter da ;) hehe, men det var ikke noe global menu tror jeg
<Malin_> skulle tro det ja
<jo-erlend> ja, det er pent å se på. Fungerer nokså godt også, selvom jeg ikke synes det er like effektivt som Unity.
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, å? sudo apt-get install gnome-shell gjør ikke meg til en Fedora-bruker. :)
<Malin_> oki, jeg har ikke testet det ut selv, så aner ikke hvor efektivt det er
<Malin_> jo-erlend: om jeg kjører kommandoen der, vil jeg brekke noe unity da?
<jo-erlend> det er sjelden at jeg omtaler programvare som sexy, men nye Unity er det. Det er rett og slett det flotteste jeg har prøvd.
<Malin_> tihi :$
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: nei, men fedora 15 bruker gnome 3
<jo-erlend> Malin_, gnome-shell er ikke i 11.04 fordi det er inkompatibelt. Da må du legge til et PPA og ja, da brekker du installasjonen din.
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, det gjør som sagt Ubuntu også :)
<Malin_> hm, da venter jeg til 11.10 kommer tror jeg....
<jo-erlend> Malin_, det er mye lurere.
<Sakarias> og ser penere ut enn det ubuntu gjør
<Sakarias> folk bruker 11.10 på jobben
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, uhm.. Tipper kanskje at Gnome Shell ser omtrent nøyaktig likt ut i Fedora og Ubuntu hvis du bruker samme tema.
<jo-erlend> shellet er en temmelig dårlig grunn til å velge distro, synes jeg.
<Sakarias> egentlig ikke
<jo-erlend> å?
<Sakarias> jeg har aldri likt kde, så jeg har holdt meg unna alle kde-distroer
<jo-erlend> "Jeg vil ha blå gnome-terminal, så nå bytter jeg til Debian".
<Sakarias> debian har ikke blå gnome-terminal
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, Ubuntu er jo Ubuntu. Kubuntu og de andre greiene er jo bare metapakker, når alt kommer til alt.
<Malin_> jupp
<Sakarias> jau, men jeg vil ikke dille med å bytte ut ting
<Sakarias> og jeg snakker om tiden før mark ble rik
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, ikke installere Chrome eller noe sånt? :)
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: nope
<jo-erlend> er det såpass altså?
<Sakarias> jeg bruker den nettleseren som følger med OSet
<jo-erlend> bakgrunnsbilde da...? :)
<Sakarias> nope
<jo-erlend> hehe
<Malin_> kde kan se ganske flott ut, men kan forstå hvorfor man ikke bruker det :) KDE4.0 ble jo implementert i 8.10 tror jeg, og det var i tidligste laget. De kunne nok kjørt kde3.5 (eller hva versjon det var) i Kubuntu noen ganger til, da det var temmelig ustabilt husker jeg.
<Malin_> KDE før 4.0 så ikke så pent ut heller syntes jeg
<jo-erlend> jeg forstår ikke helt den tankegangen.
<Sakarias> som alan cox sa når han så på koden til kde 1.x... et under at det virker :P
<jo-erlend> at nullversjonen skal regnes som klar til bruk, er litt ... counter intuitive.
<Sakarias> nope
<Sakarias> man forventer at beta og alpha ikke er klar til bruk
<Sakarias> en major-release skal virke
<Sakarias> 0.x er ok at ikke er helt stabil... 1.0 skal da være stabil
<Malin_> ja, men når det gjaldet KDE4.X så var det ikke så brukbart før 4.3 tror jeg
<Malin_> alt før det var fryktelig tregt, etc
<Sakarias> samme med osx også 10.X.0 er sjelden 100% ferdig... det irriterer meg
<Sakarias> er ikke ok før i .2 eller .3
<jo-erlend> 0.x er utvikling. 1.0 er å starte på nye nytt, basert på det man har lært fra 0. Med 2.0 begynner man på nytt og lærer av 1.0, etc. Sånn tenker jeg. Det er vel mye som tyder på at KDE tenkte sånn også.
<Sakarias> glad det finnes oppegående utviklere som ikke tenker sånn
<jo-erlend> fordi?
<jo-erlend> begynner ikke de fleste å telle fra null og ikke fra en negativ verdi?
<Sakarias> det har jeg nettopp sagt
#ubuntu-no 2011-08-27
<jo-erlend> i den grad versjonsnummere skal ha sånne symbolske betydninger, synes jeg det er lurt å telle fra null. Men jeg synes vel egentlig at det er bedre å gjøre som Ubuntu og bare bruke tidspunktet for lanseringen som versjon.
<Malin_> ja
<Malin_> at ting under 1.0 er ustabilt forventer jeg, men hvordan gjøre noe lignende før en 2.x ?
<jo-erlend> Malin_, jeg tenker på store versjonsnummere som omveltninger. Med for eksempel 4.0 begynner man på nytt, men lærer så mye man kan av 3-serien. 4.1 er da første versjon av 4-serien, osv. Men det er jo ingen regler for det.
<jo-erlend> Microsoft bruker vel fremdeles oddetall og partall for å vise hva som er nytt og hva som er modent. Det er vel derfor Windows 7 fremdeles er Windows 6.x, ettersom de nye tingene som skulle komme inn i Windows ble droppet.
<jo-erlend> det var jo meningen at de skulle kaste ut NTFS og sånt og da ville det være naturlig for dem å bruke oddetall.
<Malin_> jo-erlend: aha, ja, men ingen dum idè å gjøre det sånn i grunn
<jo-erlend> nei, annet enn det at de fleste ikke oppfatter symbolikken.
<Malin_> sant
<Malin_> men på en måte hadde det jo vært greit med en slags standarisering av det
<Malin_> eller tydelig markering om hva som er mest stabilt
<Malin_> ubuntu har jo det med lts
<jo-erlend> nei, det er ikke ment for å symbolisere stabilitet.
<jo-erlend> det er kanskje i ferd med å bli sånn, men det har ikke vært sånn før.
<jo-erlend> 11.04 er vel den første versjonen på veldig lenge at de har ofret stabilitet for å aksellerere utviklingen. Forrige gang de gjorde det, var 8.04, som var en LTS.
<jo-erlend> det er jo litt fristende å dytte så ny programvare som mulig inn i LTS-ene, siden de skal støttes lenge. Men jeg tror at de går bort fra det nå og heller vil ha den stabil fra første dag sånn at den blir mer attraktiv for massene og større bedrifter. Det er vel heller ikke så veldig mye prekært igjen å løse, egentlig.
<Malin_> ja, nei, av stabilitet, er det nok ikke mye igjen i grunn
<Malin_> i såfall kun på nye ting
<jo-erlend> det var nokså prekært å få orden på lydsystemet for 8.04, men det gjorde den jo nokså ustabil da den var ny. PulseAudio var jo egentlig ikke klart for seriøs bruk i det hele tatt. Det var det de ønsket å unngå med Unity nå. Derfor dyttet de heller en umoden Unity inn i en ikke-LTS sånn at den er klar til bruk når 12.04 skal lanseres.
<Malin_> ja, det er det som blir mer korrekt å gjøre
<Malin_> en bør faktisk dytte inn mest mulig nytt i releasen etter en lts
<jo-erlend> ja, med tanke på hvor langt desktopen har kommet. Det er ikke så veldig mye som er skikkelig sjabby lenger, sånn som det var da 8.04 ble lansert.
<jo-erlend> jeg kan i hvertfall ikke komme på noe.
<jo-erlend> det er liksom sånne småting som at Firefox, Thunderbird  og Libreoffice bruker gamle scrollbars og at Libreoffice viser menyene...
<Malin_> mhm
<Malin_> ja, jeg husker jeg syntes 8.04 ikke var noe særlig
<Malin_> 8.10 var første jeg tenkte at hm.. denne kunne jeg anbefalt for hvermansen
<jo-erlend> ja, kanskje. I etterkant vil jeg si at 10.04 var den første som _egentlig_ kunne anbefales.
<jo-erlend> den var stabil fra første stund, holdbar og første versjon med støtte for nye kjerner, tror jeg.
<jo-erlend> det skal bli spennende å se hvordan 12.04 forholder seg til Mozilla.
<Malin_> ja
<Malin_> enig angående 10.04 :)
<krosenvold_> Er det noen som vet hvordan jeg må sette opp et trådløst aksesspunkt for å /ikke/ få et eget subnett på wlan siden ?
<krosenvold_> (går det an?)
<krosenvold_> Jeg antar at NAT må skrus av, men er det noe mer; skal det fortsatt stå i "access point" modus?
<geirha> PÃ¥ routeren min, skrudde jeg bare av dhcp, og brukte en av de "vanlige" portene i stedet for uplink-porten for kabelen som gikk til modemet/veggen.
<geirha> Litt kronglete å komme inn på admin-grensesnittet etterpå, men det var sjeldent jeg fikk behov for det.
<krosenvold_> laptop + kabel to the rescue
<geirha> Jeg installerte akkurat Windows 3.11 i en dosbox. Det fungerte helt fint. Morsomt. :)
<geirha> Nå kan jeg spille Stars! uten problemene jeg får via wine.
<jo-erlend> wæææ. Jeg sitter med den merkeligste buggen heg har vært borti så lenge jeg kan huske. Alt funker, tester passerer, egne testcases funker som de skal, men i programmet, så funker det ikke. :)
<jo-erlend> helt garantert bare en bagatell.
<jo-erlend> det er nå man skulle hatt boksepute. :)
<hjd> den var litt spesiell.
<hjd> jo-erlend: har du dobbeltsjekket at ting kalles på eksakt samme måte i programmet som i testene dine?
<geirha> Hvilket språk?
<jo-erlend> hjd, mhm.
<jo-erlend> geirha, python.
<geirha> Åh, jeg har slåss med en del python-bugs ja. :)
<jo-erlend> magien kan gjøre noen ting veldig vanskelig å finne ut av. :)
<geirha> Jepp. Og det er veldig enkelt å gjøre feil når det kommer til enkoding og dekoding av unicode
<jo-erlend> men dette er simpelthen det merkeligste jeg kan huske å ha opplevd i Python. Jeg skjønner rett og slett ikke en dritt :)
<geirha> Bruk pdb
<geirha> Finn stedet du tror feilen er, eller et sted før deg, og legg til  import pdb; pdb.set_trace()
<geirha> s/deg/det/
<geirha> Så kan du kjøre en linje av gangen og se hva alle variabler inneholder.
<jo-erlend> jeg vet nøyaktig hvor feilen er. Jeg bare vet ikke hvorfor. :)
<geirha> Er det en uventet exception du får?
<jo-erlend> nei, det skjer ikke noe feil sånn sett. Det er bare det at det som skal skje, ikke skjer.
<geirha> Vel, da er det på tide å lære seg å bruke pdb ;)
<jo-erlend> jeg prøver jo å gjøre det da. :)
<jo-erlend> det er det som er så sinnsykt frustrerende. Alt ser dønn korrekt ut.
<geirha> Nå begynner jeg å bli veldig nysgjerrig :P
<jo-erlend> jeg begynner å bli hissig. :)
<jo-erlend> bzr revert. :)
<geirha> Neei, det er for enkelt :P
<jo-erlend> jeg gjorde det, bare for å være sikker på at all kålinga ikke har hatt noen rare effekter. Men fremdeles...
<jo-erlend> det er liksom ikke noen alvorlig bug heller. Jeg skal bare sette titler for kolonner i et gtk.TreeView. Jeg gjør nøyaktig det samme i testcases og det funker. Men i programmet mitt, så funker det ikke, selvom jeg har sjekket at alle verdiene og kallene er identiske... Helt sprøtt.
<jo-erlend> hmm. Kanskje ikke... Jeg lager en dict. Den ene bruker nøkler som jeg henter fra en database... Kan det være en sånn fordømt encoding-feil?
<jo-erlend> det må sjekkes.
<jo-erlend> hehe
<jo-erlend> nå funka det plutselig og jeg aner ikke hvorfor. :)
<jo-erlend> Oneiric er så fin at jeg nesten ikke orker å vente med å oppgradere desktopen. Jeg klarer det, men det er bare såvidt. :)
#ubuntu-no 2011-08-28
<jo-erlend> nå har irc vært morsomt igjen, ser jeg? :)
<geirha> em: Fiks tilkoblingen din.
<Berge> em: geirha says: "Fix your [Internet] connection."
<geirha> Tipper Irene har vært noe medvirkende på de siste nettsplittene.
<silverarrow> hei
<silverarrow> noen som bruker xchat?
<silverarrow> min er gått i stå
<Skummel> hvordan har den gått i stå?
<silverarrow> vel, den vil ikke koble seg til freenode
<Skummel> ok, hvilke feilmeldinger får du?
<Skummel> og har du prøvd noen andre servere/nettverk?
<silverarrow> ingen
<silverarrow> den kommer b are ikke videre
<silverarrow> men siden pidgin virker, så er det nok xchat?
<jo-erlend> silverarrow, er brukergrensesnittet låst?
<silverarrow> hva for noe?
<Skummel> kan du gjøre forandringer i grensesnittet?
<silverarrow> dette er alt som vises Looking up irc.freenode.net
<silverarrow> * Connecting to chat.freenode.net (86.65.39.15) port 8001..
<silverarrow_> det funker
<silverarrow_> rart
<Skummel> der kom du jo inn med xchat ;)
<silverarrow_> helt plutselig
<silverarrow_> har ikke fungert i går eller i dag
<silverarrow> kan browser eller transmission rote det til?
<silverarrow> om de er oppe samtidig
<Skummel> skal en del til for at de skal klare det.
<silverarrow> de har ikke gjort det tidligere
<silverarrow> jeg har rotet med oppdateringer, synaptic package manager,
<silverarrow> og diverse tåkete installeringer via terminal
<silverarrow> et overraskende resultat er at mplayer kan vise nrk onlie tv
<silverarrow> det er egentlig helt utrolig
<silverarrow> med tanke på cpu og ram, og videokort i denne laptopen
<silverarrow> minimalt
<silverarrow> jeg vet ikke helt hva jeg har gjort, men fint er det jo
<jo-erlend> gnome-shell har blitt veldig pent og fint, synes jeg.
<jo-erlend> det er noen ting jeg ikke skjønner hva er, men. :)
#ubuntu-no 2012-08-20
<RoyK>  
<malin>    
<sigurdga> der sier ikke så mye
<sigurdga> dere
<RoyK>  
<RoyK> http://xkcd.org/1094/
<malin> nei, vi er stumme som østers
<malin> RoyK: lol
<RoyK> http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android <-- whee
<sigurdga> RoyK: kan vi installere det da?
<silverarrow> hvordan generer man en bug raport
<silverarrow> jeg trenger å samle info om hva som går galt med gecko og mplayer
<Kagee> silverarrow: prøv "man apport" i en terminal
<silverarrow> no manual entry for apport?
<Kagee> prøv å tabbe etter "apport<tab>"
<silverarrow> det samme
<silverarrow> det legger seg til en -
<Kagee> jeg husker ikke vha programmet heter, men det er et vektøy som heter noe lignende for buginsending til lauchpad
<silverarrow> det er det hele som skjer
<Kagee> klikk tab til du får opp en liste over forslag
<silverarrow> apport-bug      apport-cli      apport-collect  apport-unpack
<Kagee> se man apport-collect
<RoyK> hrmf
<RoyK> linux suger hardt når det gjelder å flagge dårlige disker
<RoyK> sju disker i raid her, og når den ene begynte å lage trøbbel, så hang hele raidet
<RoyK>  /proc/mdstat sa at alt var ok, smartctl sa noe sånt som
<RoyK> # 1  Short offline       Completed: read failure       90%      6900         1514732911
<RoyK> dvs feilfeilfeil
<silverarrow> jeg tar pause fra linux utfordringer noen dager og fokuserer på viktiegere ting
<silverarrow> det er jo kjekt å få orden på ting, men det tar en del tid og krefter
<silverarrow> ha en god kveld
#ubuntu-no 2012-08-22
<dagerik> skulle kjøpe periode på busskortet i trondheim på atb.no
<dagerik> idet bank id appleten loader og begynner å eksekvere krasjer firefox.
<dagerik> dette er på gentoo, og jeg har ikke tid til å undersøke nærmere.
<dagerik> jeg booter opp min backup laptop som kjører arch, med nøyaktig samme symptom
<dagerik> faller tilbake til windows partisjonen og får gjennomført kjøpet
<blaamann> dagerik: Bruker ikke Bankid selv, men det kan sikkert fort bli krøll med ulike versjoner og implementasjoner av javaplugin.
<Kagee> sjekk gjerne output etter å ha startet nettleser i terminal
<RoyK> dagerik: sist jeg sjekka, var ikke gentoo ubuntu, men så vidt jeg veit, er det problemer med openjava på terra sine nettbanker
<Kagee> hæ?
<Kagee> is it?
<Kagee> this i did not.know
<sigurdga> foreleseren jeg hadde i kryptografi, for snart ti år siden, advarte mot bankid da det ble ble innført de fleste stedene (ca fem år siden), så best å unngå pesten
#ubuntu-no 2012-08-23
<em> hallo
<em> anyone here awake?
<malin> jeger nå
<malin> or I am now
<citoyen> jeg og
<citoyen> mer eller mindre
<malin> em har vel sovna igjen :p
<citoyen> kan ikke si jeg bebreider ham/henne for det
<citoyen> *gjesp*
<em> hallo
<malin> hi em
<sigurdga> kanskje em er en hallo-bot?
<malin> sigurdga: jeg hadde en samtale med han privat, så tror ikke det
<malin> han prata om en kanal som heter club-ubuntu eller noe sånt
<sigurdga> ok
<malin> er ikke uvanlig at nye folk her inne prater med meg privat, så kanskje de tror jeg er sekretæren eller noe :P Eller så er det vel mer spennende å prate med jenter da
<malin> men så ikke noe mer til kanalen, så da må jeg vel joine selv da
<Kagee> wow. random bluetooth headset kjøpt på chlas olson.
<Kagee> fungerer som en _drøm_ etter installasjon av pulseaudio-module-bluetooth
#ubuntu-no 2012-08-24
<em> good morning
<malin> good mooooooooooooooorniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing em
 * RoyK smiler og vinker
<malin> RoyK: du må nok skrivep å engelsk til em  :)
<RoyK> engelsk i #ubuntu-no?
<malin> ja, det er jo bannlyst, men jeg tror ikke em kan norsk
<malin> det er han som fikk meg til å joine denne club-ubuntu
 * RoyK sitter allerede på noen ubuntu-kanaler
<RoyK> #ubuntu-server, #ubuntu-arm, #ubuntu-bugs og #ubuntu-no
<malin> ja, jeg henger også på altfor mange: ubunu-unity, ubuntu-arb, unbuntu-nordic, men er hovedsakelig her jeg prater
<RoyK> -arb?
<si-m1> forkjøla -arm
<malin> nei, arb
<malin> hva stod det for igjen da tro
<malin> de som har med pakking av pakker å gjøre tror jeg
<malin> application review board står det for
<malin> ikke at jeg er i det panelet, men prøver jo å få igjennom den der jeg laget, men har ikke hørt noe på lengen å
<RoyK> har du prøvd å se noe mer på yr-linse?
 * RoyK tror kanskje serveren lettere kommer på nett om det er satt default gateway...
<malin> RoyK: nei
<malin> men hadde jo vært noe
<malin> jeg er bare for sliten til å se noe mer på det nå. skulle egnetlig legge inn sanntidsinfo i den busslinsa, men har ikke mast på tilgang enda
<RoyK> er den infoen tilgjengelig på trafikanten, dvs nå er det jo ruter
<RoyK> ?
<malin> nei. snakker om sanntidsinfo for Trondheim jeg
<malin> men er noe sanntidsinfo hos ruter, men en må via noe annet for å få ut skal vi kalle det rådata?
<RoyK> men har ruter sanntidsinfo for trondheim?
<RoyK> http://labs.trafikanten.no/
<geirha> Vi har ikke Ruter i trondheim
<malin> RoyK: nei
<malin> men ruter har også sanntidsinfo,d og ikke for Trondheim :) nå ble det mer presist
<geirha> https://www.atb.no/ og velg et tilfeldig stoppested i nedtrekksboksen under "Sanntidsinfo" oppe i høyre hjørnet.
<RoyK> sushi til sen lønsj :D
<malin> nice det da
<RoyK> god sushi der oppe, og billig :D
<RoyK> "Sushi and dinner", rett ved høgskolen, bislett, 100 spenn for 16 biter ;)
<malin> ja :D
<silverarrow> hei
#ubuntu-no 2012-08-25
<RoyK>  
<malin>              
<silverarrow> hei
<malin> hei silverarrow
<malin> wb :)
<malin> slutt på pausen fra Ubuntu ? :)
<silverarrow> nja
<silverarrow> jeg klarer ikke helt å la være lol
<silverarrow> jeg prøver fremdeles å finne ut av mplayer og gecko
<silverarrow> lurer på om jeg skal prøve totem
<silverarrow> det regner noe veldig
<malin> ja. vlc var ikke noe særlig heller? eller er den ikke til powerpc?
<silverarrow> jo vlc funker, men ikke i browser
<silverarrow> kan du ser nrk i totem uten Adobe Flash?
<silverarrow> det blir enten skillingsboller eller gnome mplaeyr
<malin> det er jo utrolig at de baserte seg på flash i nrk
<malin> men tja, mulig det er noe osm kan spilles i totem om det ikke er flash
<silverarrow> det er jo den windows meida player versionen enda
<silverarrow> det er den mplayer funker med
<silverarrow> skal i hvert fall
<silverarrow> de valgte flash på grunn av at spilleren er kostfri for brukerne, og den takler kodingen de krever for å sende noe over nettet
<malin> ah
<silverarrow> de har en plan om html5 en gang i fremtiden
<malin> men du får ikke den media player versjonen til å virke med mplayer?
<malin> aha, det er jo good
<silverarrow> nei
<silverarrow> ikke for ppc
<silverarrow> det er noe tull
<silverarrow> den skal egentlig virke
<malin> skal jo egentlig det da :S
<silverarrow> håper de opprettholder windows media player alternativet
<silverarrow> det nrk sier er "det er ikke lenger forsvarlig å basere nett tv med den spilleren de tilrettelegger for nå"
<silverarrow> som i hovedsak var tilrettelagt for windows
<silverarrow> men i det siste har apple hatt en skikkelig opptur
<silverarrow> og det har fungert med silverlight
<Kagee> moonlight er vel lagt på is, er det ikke ?
<silverarrow> moonlight fungerer men ikke for ppc lenger
<silverarrow> i den forstand at moonlight pakkene er tilgjengelig
<silverarrow> jeg har sett et alternativ til mac air
<silverarrow> samsung 9 serie
<Kagee> In December 2011 Miguel de Icaza announced that work on Moonlight had stopped with no future plans. He explained that, although there was always some bloat, complication and over-engineering in the Silverlight vision, Microsoft had "cut the air supply" to it by omitting cross-platform components, making it web-only plugin, and including Windows-only features.
<silverarrow> derfor
<silverarrow> sånt irriterer nok open source folkene
<Kagee> http://www.digi.no/896402/silverlight-for-linux-er-i-praksis-dodt
<silverarrow> men, ser dere nrk i totem?
<silverarrow> den gamle versonen altså
<malin> hm, jeg tror det er det jeg bruker da ja
<Kagee> Veeeeldig sjelden jeg ser på stuff hos nrk ... I så fall bruker jeg nrkfs
<silverarrow> jeg kan prøve den
<malin> hm. apropo nrk. kanskje jeg skulle gå løs på åpen post . ser de har lagt ut alle episodene :D
<malin> mangler jo bare at de gjør det med lillelørdag også nå da
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> kan ikke se det omgjen nå ;-)
<silverarrow> nrk er den eneste tven jeg ser på nett, om enn det ikke er så ofte
<malin> nei, jeg har ikke sett det før :)
<silverarrow> laster ned noen serier
<malin> :)
<malin> sånn jeg også gjør det gjerne. daster ned det jeg vil ha
<silverarrow> er det andre?
<silverarrow> gnash gjenen er litt vel trassig med sin spiller
<silverarrow> de nekter og legge til for koding
<silverarrow> til rette*
<Kagee> "nekter" ?
<silverarrow> alt som strømmer gjennom gnash kan lastes ned
<silverarrow> ja,
<silverarrow> og de vil ikke endre på den funksjonen i det hele tatt
<silverarrow> det virker som om det er der oppe med første bud omtrent
<silverarrow> så det er helt utenkelig at nett tv vil teste for gnash
<Kagee> malin / silverarrow : sjekket ut nrkfs?
<silverarrow> fs?
<silverarrow> flash stream?
<Kagee> https://github.com/klakegg/nrkfs/wiki
<Kagee> filesystem
<malin> Kagee: ja
<silverarrow> jeg får ikke radio til å funke på powerpc etter gnome mplayer plugin pakken brakk
<malin> men virker det mer da?
<Kagee> malin: ser slik ut?
<malin> hm, jeg fik kdet ikke til å virke lengere en gang, så ga det opp, men det faktisk virker enda, så er det jo interessant
<silverarrow> den er ny for meg
<silverarrow> :-)
<silverarrow> men hvordan får jeg det der til å fungere da?
<malin> virker som at noen får den til å kjøre på noe med unity, så kanskje det virker likevel.
<malin> silverarrow: https://github.com/klakegg/nrkfs/wiki/Installasjon-Debian-Ubuntu
<Kagee> silverarrow: du installerer det i følge installasjonsinstruksjoenne for Ubuntu ?
<Kagee> silverarrow: hmm, men bruk "sudo apt-get install nrkfs <pakkene som du antagelig får beskjed om at mangler>" i stedet for linja om aptitude
<silverarrow> ja, sudo kommandoer
<silverarrow> hmm
<Kagee> "sudo kommandoer" ?
<silverarrow> ja hva man enn kaller dem
<Kagee> hmm, er aptitude tilbake som standardinstallert i 12.04 ?
<Kagee> silverarrow: sudo gjør slik at kommandoene som står etter sudo kan kjøres som root/administrator. det er alt den kommandoen gjør.
<malin> Kagee: tror ikke det
<malin> Kagee: altså det om aptitude
<silverarrow> men hva er det jeg installerer med nrkfs?
<Kagee> du installerer nrkfs ?
<silverarrow> det er en spiller?
<silverarrow> hmm
<silverarrow> ikke spesielt avhengig av mplayer, totem eller firefox?
<Kagee> nei. det er en kommando du kanbruke for å få vist og brukt nrk nett-tv som om det var filer på din egen datamaskin
<malin> nei, det er en sak osm henter ut alt fra netttv og viser de i et mappesystem i nautilus f.eks.
<malin> så kan man spille av der
<silverarrow> jeg må ha nautilus ?
<Kagee> silverarrow: nei.
<silverarrow> jeg må prøve den
<silverarrow> men nrk tillater ikke nedlasting av tvserier og slikt
<Kagee> det er ikke nedlastning.
<silverarrow> de har en sperre som gjør at nedlastingen kutter
<silverarrow> stopper, og begynner på omigjen på en måte
<malin> hm, er en del dependenciesproblemer der nå :S
<silverarrow> ok
<Kagee> malin: ja, du må installere deps. men så sant de er installert så funker det.
<silverarrow> malin, hva mener du?
<silverarrow> hva trenger jeg ?
<malin> Kagee: hm, ja, men når jeg prøver å installere, så sier den at den må fjerne en haug med pakker jeg har, 32-bits pakker. tror det er pakker jeg trenger til skype :S
<Kagee> malin: fjerne?
<malin> silverarrow: det er avhengigheter som må installeres
<silverarrow> den der skulle vært i package manager
<malin> Kagee: ja, vent litt så får du pastebin
<silverarrow> er ppc pakker vanligvis helt vanlige 32bits pakker, for 32 bits ppc?
<silverarrow> så lenge systeme ikke slår seg helt vrang, må jeg jo prøve
<Kagee> dersom du snakker om nrkfs, så er den skrevet i python, og gir pokker i hviken prosessor du bruker så lenge du har python
<silverarrow> bra holdning
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> jeg antar jeg har python?
<Kagee> silverarrow: mplayer mms://straumod.nrk.no/disk09/dyrevenn/2009-09-09/Dyrevenn_09_09_09_1000_547422_20090909_190002.wmv
<Kagee> hva skjer om du limer inn den deri en terminal og kjører?
<silverarrow> jeg er i xchat, noe ?=#""
<silverarrow> må skrive det inn
<Kagee> du klarer ikke kopiere det?
<malin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1166408/
<silverarrow> ikke i xchat
<Kagee> what.
<silverarrow> jeg vet, dustete
<malin> så rart. jeg har brukt xchat og en kan da kopiere der?
<silverarrow> jeg har egentlig gått over til chatzilla bare for det
<malin> en markerer teksten og visp er det kopiert
<malin> *vips
<silverarrow> jeg har ikke sånn *vips
<Kagee> malin: bruker du aptitude til vanlig?
<malin> Kagee: ja..
<Kagee> malin: jeg kjører også et blandet i696/x64-system med skype, og fikk installert nrkfs uten problemer. Jeg bruker dog kun updatamanager og apt-get, ikke aptitude.
<malin> hm, apt-get gjorde det uten å mase om andre pakker
<Kagee> *it's like magick*
<malin> ja, det er nok der det ligger..
<malin> It is :S
<silverarrow> funker
<silverarrow> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111
<Kagee> silverarrow: så du får spilt av ?
<silverarrow> ja
<silverarrow> ???!!!***
<Kagee> silverarrow: da skal nrkfs fungere om du får det installert.
<silverarrow> hvor fant du den addressen?
<Kagee> det er de adressene som brukes av nrkfs.
<silverarrow> men hvorfor funker mplayer nå da?
<silverarrow> aha
<Kagee> vel, er det ikke inne i firefox du har problemer med mplayer?=
<Kagee> Den linken der har jo ikkenoe med firefox å gjøre, så sant mplayer funker på maskina, så funker det å åpne kompatible adresser
<silverarrow> jo, alt som styres av gecko
<silverarrow> men der er et rart untak
<silverarrow> unntak
<Kagee> hva er et rart unntak?
<silverarrow> en apple reklame
<silverarrow> www.apple.com
<Kagee> det er er html5, er det ikke?
<silverarrow> nei, gome mplyer som spiller det her
<silverarrow> det må jo være gecko også siden det er firefox og funker embedded i browser
<malin> men er barfe gamle netttven de harder, for jeg finner ikke noe fra den nye nettven
<silverarrow> det er noe rart som har skjedd på et tidspunkt
<Kagee> silverarrow: det på applesiden er en html5-video her.
<Kagee> <video id="" class=" video" type="video/mp4" src="/105/media/us/mac/macbookpro/2012/d071gcxs-8km0-9twq-upmt-uppahk7bk91t/tours/feature/macbookpro-feature-cc-us-20120719_848x480.mp4" x-webkit-airplay="allow" width="848" height="480" controls="controls" poster="http://images.apple.com/macbook-pro/images/video_macbookpro_posterframe_848x480.jpg" autoplay="autoplay" bgcolor="white"></video>
<silverarrow> ok
<silverarrow> jeg får en hel de skrik og vræl i terminal, men videoen funker
<silverarrow> helt fint
<Kagee> antagelig forde det er en html5-video.
<silverarrow> spiller gecko mplayer html%?
<silverarrow> html5
<Kagee> det virker slik.
<Kagee> html5-video, iallefall
<Kagee> .
<silverarrow> paste.ubuntu.com/1166444
<Kagee> silverarrow: vel, får du spilt den uten problemer ?
<silverarrow> ja, ekstra klart fint bilde
<Kagee> mja, da er det jo ikke noe å feilsøke.
<silverarrow> trass error og protester
<Kagee> prøv nrkfs nå da. den bruker ikke gechoe.,
<silverarrow> får ikke lastet ned pakker
<silverarrow> jeg prøver sudo apt-get i stedet for wget
<Kagee> øhhhmnei
<Kagee> det er helt forskjellige ting
<silverarrow> lol
<Kagee> wget er for å laste ned filer, f.eks *.deb-pakker fra nettet
<silverarrow> hva?
<Kagee> apt-get er for å installere pakker fra pakkearkiver maskinen din er satt opp til å se i
<Kagee> silverarrow: følg instruksjonene, men bruk "sudo apt-get install nrkfs <pakkene som du antagelig får beskjed om at mangler>" i stedet for linja om aptitude
<silverarrow> paste.ubuntu.com/1166451
<Kagee> hvilken del av det jeg sa om å bruke apt-get i stedet for aptitude fikk du ikke med deg -____-
<silverarrow> sorry
<Kagee> du burde få installert det nå om du kjører "sudo apt-get install nrkfs python-fuse"
<Kagee> err
<Kagee> antagelig trenger du "sudo apt-get install nrkfs python-fuse python-beautifulsoup"
<malin> jeg har fått satt opp og kan si det d et virker. ser et program om pink floyd på nrknettv med link fra nrkfs :)
 * Kagee glaner på 20 spørsmål
<silverarrow> himmel for et styr
<Kagee> styr?
<Kagee> :)
<silverarrow> hvor er jeg i listen av ting å lime inn i terminal nå?
<Kagee> silverarrow: lim inn "sudo apt-get install nrkfs python-fuse python-beautifulsoup" du
<Kagee> skader ikke om du kjører den to ganger.
<Kagee> og si ifra om du får noen feilmeldinger, så skal jeg veilede deg videre
<silverarrow> paste.ubuntu.com/1166459
<silverarrow> tilbake i chatzilla
<Kagee> silverarrow: nå kjører du "cd" og så "mkdir nrk"
<Kagee> silverarrow: da lager du en mappe på hjemmeområdet ditt som heter nrk
<silverarrow_> ja
<silverarrow_> ok
<Kagee> når du har gjort det så kjører du "cd" og så "nrkfs.py nrk"
<Kagee> så åpner du den mappen nrk i vanlig filbehandler
<silverarrow_> ok
<silverarrow_> hmm
<silverarrow> jeg er her
<Kagee> vi ser dette :)
<silverarrow> godt
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> hvor vil så nrkfs være ?
<Kagee> i hjemmemappa di
<silverarrow> hmm
<silverarrow> nei, vil ikke åpne
<Kagee> Hva vil ikke åpne ?
<silverarrow> vera, detektimen fra i går
<silverarrow> under drama
<Kagee> hva ligger den under?
<Kagee> Jeg ser ingen detektimen
<silverarrow> drama
<Kagee> ja?
<silverarrow> men vera
<silverarrow> tittelen
<silverarrow> Vera
<Kagee> ååå
<silverarrow> det ser ikke ut til at detektimen er listet noe sted for seg selv
<Kagee> den spiller her ...
<silverarrow> hverken i mplayer eller vlc
<silverarrow> hmm
<Kagee> /home/hildenae/nrk/Drama/Vera
<Kagee> Detektimen: Vera - Premiere - Br. krimserie. Da drapsdømte Jennie Long rømmer fra fengsel og tar sitt eget liv, dukker det opp nye bevis som antyder at hun var uskyldig dømt. Kriminaletterforsker Vera Stanhope gjenåpner saken og må utforske et lokalsamfunn der alle holder sammen. Med: Brenda Blethyn, David Leon, Wunmi Mosaku, m.fl. (Telling tales) (1:3)
<silverarrow> ja den
<Kagee> i vlc
<Kagee> hmm, nå funket det plutselig ikke
<Kagee> jo, der kom den
<Kagee> tok bare litt tiud på å starte
<silverarrow> jeg får "loads" og etter en stund "stopped" i mplayer
<Kagee> "Jeanie. Jeanie, du har doktortime"
<Kagee> prøv å åpne vlc i terminal så du kan se terminaloutput, og åpne den så i vlc
<silverarrow> hvorfor funket det i sted når mplayer var started fra terminal da?
<Kagee> burde funke like fint med filer.
<Kagee> filene er bare standard spillelister som lister opp de samme url'ene som du brukte tidligere.
<Kagee> men om du åpner i terminal så ser du debugmeldinger
<silverarrow> taoseeker@taoseeker:~$ sudo apt-get --no-check-certificate http://github.com/downloads/klakegg/nrkfs/nrkfs_0_3_2.deb
<silverarrow> [sudo] password for taoseeker:
<silverarrow> E: Command line option --no-check-certificate is not understood
<silverarrow> taoseeker@taoseeker:~$ sudo apt-get  http://github.com/downloads/klakegg/nrkfs/nrkfs_0_3_2.deb
<silverarrow> E: Invalid operation http://github.com/downloads/klakegg/nrkfs/nrkfs_0_3_2.deb
<silverarrow> taoseeker@taoseeker:~$ wget --no-check-certificate http://github.com/downloads/klakegg/nrkfs/nrkfs_0_3_2.deb
<silverarrow> --2012-08-25 17:26:21--  http://github.com/downloads/klakegg/nrkfs/nrkfs_0_3_2.deb
<silverarrow> Resolving github.com (github.com)... 207.97.227.239
<Kagee> ops?
<silverarrow> Connecting to github.com (github.com)|207.97.227.239|:80... connected.
<silverarrow> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 301 Moved Permanently
<silverarrow> Location: https://github.com/downloads/klakegg/nrkfs/nrkfs_0_3_2.deb [following]
<silverarrow> --2012-08-25 17:26:22--  https://github.com/downloads/klakegg/nrkfs/nrkfs_0_3_2.deb
<silverarrow> Connecting to github.com (github.com)|207.97.227.239|:443... connected.
<silverarrow> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 302 Found
<silverarrow> Location: http://cloud.github.com/downloads/klakegg/nrkfs/nrkfs_0_3_2.deb [following]
<silverarrow> --2012-08-25 17:26:22--  http://cloud.github.com/downloads/klakegg/nrkfs/nrkfs_0_3_2.deb
<silverarrow> Resolving cloud.github.com (cloud.github.com)... 205.251.219.88, 205.251.219.248, 205.251.219.27, ...
<silverarrow> Connecting to cloud.github.com (cloud.github.com)|205.251.219.88|:80... connected.
<silverarrow> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
<silverarrow> Length: 5010 (4.9K) [.deb]
<silverarrow> Saving to: `nrkfs_0_3_2.deb'
<silverarrow> 100%[======================================>] 5,010       --.-K/s   in 0.03s
<silverarrow> 2012-08-25 17:26:23 (191 KB/s) - `nrkfs_0_3_2.deb' saved [5010/5010]
<silverarrow> taoseeker@taoseeker:~$ sudo dpkg -i nrkfs_0_3_2.deb
<silverarrow> Selecting previously unselected package nrkfs.
<silverarrow> (Reading database ... 117946 files and directories currently installed.)
<silverarrow> Unpacking nrkfs (from nrkfs_0_3_2.deb) ...
<silverarrow> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of nrkfs:
<silverarrow>  nrkfs depends on python-fuse; however:
<silverarrow>   Package python-fuse is not installed.
<silverarrow>  nrkfs depends on python-beautifulsoup; however:
<Kagee> håper ikke silverarrow blir kicket fra nettverket for spam :-S
<silverarrow>   Package python-beautifulsoup is not installed.
<silverarrow> dpkg: error processing nrkfs (--install):
<silverarrow>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<silverarrow> Errors were encountered while processing:
<silverarrow>  nrkfs
<silverarrow> taoseeker@taoseeker:~$ sudo aptitude install nrkfs
<silverarrow> sudo: aptitude: command not found
<silverarrow> taoseeker@taoseeker:~$ sudo apt-get install nrkfs python-fuse
<silverarrow> Reading package lists... Done
<silverarrow> Building dependency tree
<silverarrow> Reading state information... Done
<silverarrow> nrkfs is already the newest version.
<silverarrow> You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<silverarrow> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<silverarrow>  nrkfs : Depends: python-beautifulsoup but it is not going to be installed
<silverarrow> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<silverarrow> taoseeker@taoseeker:~$ sudo apt-get insall nrkfs python-fuse  python-beautifulsoup
<silverarrow> E: Invalid operation insall
<silverarrow> taoseeker@taoseeker:~$ sudo apt-get install nrkfs python-fuse python-beautifulsoup
<silverarrow> Reading package lists... Done
<silverarrow> Building dependency tree
<silverarrow> Reading state information... Done
<silverarrow> nrkfs is already the newest version.
<silverarrow> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<malin> jøss, har jeg kommet inn i et shell?!
<silverarrow>   python-beautifulsoup python-fuse
<silverarrow> 0 upgraded, 2 newly installed, 0 to remove and 4 not upgraded.
<silverarrow> 1 not fully installed or removed.
<silverarrow> Need to get 69.6 kB of archives.
<silverarrow> After this operation, 340 kB of additional disk space will be used.
<silverarrow> Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y
<Kagee> malin: silverarrow som limte inn feil, antar jeg
<silverarrow> Get:1 http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/ precise/universe python-fuse powerpc 2:0.2.1-7 [35.2 kB]
<silverarrow> Get:2 http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/ precise/main python-beautifulsoup all 3.2.0-2build1 [34.5 kB]
<silverarrow> Fetched 69.6 kB in 0s (78.0 kB/s)
<silverarrow> Selecting previously unselected package python-fuse.
<silverarrow> (Reading database ... 117953 files and directories currently installed.)
<silverarrow> Unpacking python-fuse (from .../python-fuse_2%3a0.2.1-7_powerpc.deb) ...
<silverarrow> Selecting previously unselected package python-beautifulsoup.
<silverarrow> Unpacking python-beautifulsoup (from .../python-beautifulsoup_3.2.0-2build1_all.deb) ...
<silverarrow> Setting up python-fuse (2:0.2.1-7) ...
<silverarrow> Setting up python-beautifulsoup (3.2.0-2build1) ...
<silverarrow> Setting up nrkfs (0+git12ed62fdf4a7818e26fc12ad2c9c077c16ac4c3b) ...
<silverarrow> Processing triggers for python-support ...
<silverarrow> taoseeker@taoseeker:~$ taoseeker@taoseeker:~$ sudo apt-get --no-check-certificate http://github.com/downloads/klakegg/nrkfs/nrkfs_0_3_2.deb
<silverarrow> [sudo] password for taoseeker:
<silverarrow> E: Command line option --no-check-certificate is not understood
<Kagee> malin: men jeg har vært borti irc-bot'er som kun er en wrapper rundt et bash-shell.
<silverarrow> taoseeker@taoseeker:~$ sudo apt-get  http://github.com/downloads/klakegg/nrkfs/nrkfs_0_3_2.deb
<silverarrow> E: Invalid operation http://github.com/downloads/klakegg/nrkfs/nrkfs_0_3_2.deb
<silverarrow> taoseeker@taoseeker:~$ wget --no-check-certificate http://github.com/downloads/klakegg/nrkfs/nrkfs_0_3_2.deb
<silverarrow> --2012-08-25 17:26:21--  http://github.com/downloads/klakegg/nrkfs/nrkfs_0_3_2.deb
<silverarrow> Resolving github.com (github.com)... 207.97.227.239
<silverarrow> Connecting to github.com (github.com)|207.97.227.239|:80... connected.
<silverarrow> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 301 Moved Permanently
<silverarrow> Location: https://github.com/downloads/klakegg/nrkfs/nrkfs_0_3_2.deb [following]
<silverarrow> --2012-08-25 17:26:22--  https://github.com/downloads/klakegg/nrkfs/nrkfs_0_3_2.deb
<silverarrow> Connecting to github.com (github.com)|207.97.227.239|:443... connected.
<silverarrow> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 302 Found
<silverarrow> Location: http://cloud.github.com/downloads/klakegg/nrkfs/nrkfs_0_3_2.deb [following]
<silverarrow> --2012-08-25 17:26:22--  http://cloud.github.com/downloads/klakegg/nrkfs/nrkfs_0_3_2.deb
<silverarrow> Resolving cloud.github.com (cloud.github.com)... 205.251.219.88, 205.251.219.248, 205.251.219.27, ...
<silverarrow> Connecting to cloud.github.com (cloud.github.com)|205.251.219.88|:80... connected.
<silverarrow> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
<silverarrow> Length: 5010 (4.9K) [.deb]
<silverarrow> Saving to: `nrkfs_0_3_2.deb'
<silverarrow> 100%[======================================>] 5,010       --.-K/s   in 0.03s
<silverarrow> 2012-08-25 17:26:23 (191 KB/s) - `nrkfs_0_3_2.deb' saved [5010/5010]
<silverarrow> taoseeker@taoseeker:~$ sudo dpkg -i nrkfs_0_3_2.deb
<silverarrow> Selecting previously unselected package nrkfs.
<silverarrow> (Reading database ... 117946 files and directories currently installed.)
<silverarrow> Unpacking nrkfs (from nrkfs_0_3_2.deb) ...
<silverarrow> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of nrkfs:
<silverarrow>  nrkfs depends on python-fuse; however:
<silverarrow>   Package python-fuse is not installed.
<silverarrow>  nrkfs depends on python-beautifulsoup; however:
<silverarrow>   Package python-beautifulsoup is not installed.
<silverarrow> dpkg: error processing nrkfs (--install):
<silverarrow>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<silverarrow> Errors were encountered while processing:
<silverarrow>  nrkfs
<silverarrow> taoseeker@taoseeker:~$ sudo aptitude install nrkfs
<silverarrow> sudo: aptitude: command not found
<silverarrow> taoseeker@taoseeker:~$ sudo apt-get install nrkfs python-fuse
<Kagee> dette var gang nummer to ... nå begynner det å bli ille...
<silverarrow> Reading package lists... Done
<silverarrow> Building dependency tree
<silverarrow> Reading state information... Done
<silverarrow> nrkfs is already the newest version.
<silverarrow> You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<silverarrow> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<silverarrow>  nrkfs : Depends: python-beautifulsoup but it is not going to be installed
<silverarrow> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<silverarrow> taoseeker@taoseeker:~$ sudo apt-get insall nrkfs python-fuse  python-beautifulsoup
<silverarrow> E: Invalid operation insall
<silverarrow> taoseeker@taoseeker:~$ sudo apt-get install nrkfs python-fuse python-beautifulsoup
<silverarrow> Reading package lists... Done
<sigurdga> kanskje ingen her som kan kicke?
<silverarrow> Building dependency tree
<silverarrow> Reading state information... Done
<silverarrow> nrkfs is already the newest version.
<silverarrow> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<silverarrow>   python-beautifulsoup python-fuse
<silverarrow> 0 upgraded, 2 newly installed, 0 to remove and 4 not upgraded.
<silverarrow> 1 not fully installed or removed.
<silverarrow> Need to get 69.6 kB of archives.
<silverarrow> After this operation, 340 kB of additional disk space will be used.
<silverarrow> Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y
<silverarrow> Get:1 http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/ precise/universe python-fuse powerpc 2:0.2.1-7 [35.2 kB]
<silverarrow> Get:2 http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/ precise/main python-beautifulsoup all 3.2.0-2build1 [34.5 kB]
<silverarrow> Fetched 69.6 kB in 0s (78.0 kB/s)
<silverarrow> Selecting previously unselected package python-fuse.
<silverarrow> (Reading database ... 117953 files and directories currently installed.)
<silverarrow> Unpacking python-fuse (from .../python-fuse_2%3a0.2.1-7_powerpc.deb) ...
<silverarrow> Selecting previously unselected package python-beautifulsoup.
<silverarrow> Unpacking python-beautifulsoup (from .../python-beautifulsoup_3.2.0-2build1_all.deb) ...
<silverarrow> Setting up python-fuse (2:0.2.1-7) ...
<silverarrow> Setting up python-beautifulsoup (3.2.0-2build1) ...
<silverarrow> Setting up nrkfs (0+git12ed62fdf4a7818e26fc12ad2c9c077c16ac4c3b) ...
<silverarrow> Processing triggers for python-support ...
<silverarrow> oj
<silverarrow> feil liming
<silverarrow> himmel
<silverarrow> man vet aldri
<silverarrow> beklager
<silverarrow> blåskjell
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> hva?
<Kagee> silverarrow: ja. veldig. don't do it again.
<silverarrow> jeg limte ikke inn noe nå?
<Kagee> jeg tror du klarte å lime inn det du har postet på pastebin to ganger. litt flaut :)
<silverarrow> ja, det er ikke alltid klipp og lim tar på denne  pc-en
<silverarrow> ikke-pcen
<silverarrow> og det gjorde ikke det denne gang
<silverarrow> derfor limte det gamle seg inn i stedet
<silverarrow> men hvorfor det limte seg inn i chatten vet jeg ikke helt
<Kagee> alik skjer. men bør ikke skje for ofte.
<silverarrow> hvis jeg skal åpne nrkfs fra terminal?
<Kagee> åpne mplayer eller vlc i terminal
<Kagee> og så åpner du bare filene fra programmet etter at du har åpnet dem
<silverarrow> vil ikke
<Kagee> "vil ikke
<Kagee> er en ubrukelig feilmelding.
<silverarrow> ja
<silverarrow> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1166516/
<malin> er det noen her som har erfaring med scanning i linux? Jeg trenger å ha et valg som heter descreen. Fjerner "støyen" man få rom amn scanner et bilde fra et magasin f.eks.
<Kagee> silverarrow: du må spesifuiseree hele filnaven (Prøv tab et par ganger(
<Kagee> nå forsøker du å spille av ei mappe
 * Kagee forsvinner sakte på jobb*
<silverarrow> filnavet
<silverarrow> spesifusiere
<silverarrow> ok
<silverarrow> takk for hjelpen i hvert fall
<silverarrow> kanskje jeg orker mer en annen dag
<silverarrow> det gjør jeg, men nå bl.....
<silverarrow> ha en fin kveld Kage
<silverarrow> willy brants to liv spiller i vlc
<silverarrow> http://imagebin.org/225825
<silverarrow> malin, lurer på om det er koding av programmene powerpc ikke takler?
<malin> silverarrow: det kjenner jeg ikke til
<malin> hm når jeg spiller av ting i flash, så hakker det jo
<malin> :S
<malin> får vel reboote til wintendo da
<silverarrow> gecko mplayer funker veldig fint
<silverarrow> overraskende bra selv på liten cpu
<silverarrow> adobe er en annen sak
<malin> sant
<malin> og jeg fkan ikke ha hardware akkselerasjon på på flash video mer, pga bug i siste linux-versjonen av flash
<malin> alle får blå hud
<silverarrow> vet ikke hva slag lur omvei gecko mplayer er men det er ikke flash på samme måte
<malin> nei jeg aner ikke hva de har gjort :)
<silverarrow> men nå, kanelsnurrer
<Kagee> malin: oppdater deg litt på den blåhud-feilen, mener å ha lest at den er fikset
<malin> kanskje,m en den skjer visst enda, så jeg måtte hacke det til ut fra en eller annen nettside. husker ikke i farten helt
<sigurdga> malin, Kagee: Blåfargene fins det fiks for, ja. Har gjort det, men husker ikke hvordan.
<malin> ok, men det er ikke gitt ut en offesiell fix?
<malin> jeg har jo fått vekk blåfargen
<malin> men flash hakker jo
<malin> så kanskje noe annet jeg kan gjøre
<malin> men, ser ut som bugen med kræsjende java er fikset her: http://my.opera.com/desktopteam/blog/2012/08/23/12-02-rc1
<malin> har ikke testste enda da jeg er i windows akkurat nå
<malin> hm.. litt av en ordbruk her: http://www.digi.no/898276/laer-pc-spraaket/?utm_source=digi&utm_medium=artikkel&utm_campaign=898276
<malin> ssd-disk :S
<silverarrow> hei
<silverarrow> malin, ja ssd har vi da snakket om lenge?
<malin> JA :)
<silverarrow> litt feil med disk riktignok
<silverarrow> lol
<malin> nettopp
<malin> det som var litt lol
<malin> kan jo tenkes jeg har sagt det selv av og til men
<malin> men bør jo ikke stå i en artikkel
<silverarrow> jeg merker at jeg bruker harddisk om beggedler sånn generelt
<silverarrow> har du tid til å se på en ting?
<malin> hva da da?
<malin> jeg kan jo ta en titt på noe. kjedet meg litt her, startet å titte star wars
<silverarrow> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1166906/
<silverarrow> hvordan finner jeg det?
<silverarrow> starwars, det tar tid det
<silverarrow> han fyren med gecko spilleren tar seg tid til å hjelpe
<silverarrow> i hvert fall poste
<silverarrow> ...på et forum
<silverarrow> det rare er at mplayer gecko virker  noen ganger, men ofte ikke
<silverarrow> gmtk?
<silverarrow> gnome media player tool kit
<silverarrow> ?
<silverarrow> midori er bedre på html5 enn firfox
<malin> skal vi se her
<malin> hm, kan det tenkes at config-filene enten ligger i /home/<bruker>/.<et eller annet gecko eller ne med punktum først>
<malin> evt. i /etc/
<silverarrow> home/bruker?
<silverarrow> å ja
<silverarrow> er med
<malin> ja, hos meg er det f.eks.  /home/malin
<malin> men wser her: http://askubuntu.com/questions/29446/how-to-stop-gecko-mediaplayer-from-buffering-endlessly
<malin> at det er i /home/bruker/.config/gecko-mediaplayer
<malin> der ligger det en .conf
<malin> kanskje det er den han spør etter
<silverarrow> i skjulte eller ikke skjult?
<malin> i skjulte
<malin> om det er et punktum først, så er det skjult :)
<silverarrow> aha
<malin> jeg har ikke gecko her selv, så jeg veit jo ikke hva som er der, men du kan jo sikkert kopiere innhodlet i en pastebin og sende til han duden der
<silverarrow> http://imagebin.org/225842
<silverarrow> jeg begriper bare ikke helt hva jeg leter etter
<malin> mappen som heter .config
<silverarrow> http://imagebin.org/225843
<silverarrow> i den mappen som heter gnome mplayer er der to mapper med ingen ting
<malin> tror jeg installerer gecko og sjekker jeg
<silverarrow> da må du ta gnome mplayer også
<silverarrow> jeg har 1.0.6 versjonen
<malin> ok
<silverarrow> men tror ikke det betyr stort
<malin> det har jeg visst
<malin> men muigens ikke den versjonen
<silverarrow> jeg har den eldre versjonen in puppy linux og den funker helt fint med 14.01 firefox
<malin> nei, poenget må jo være å finne den configmappa
<malin> kanskje de har et annet sted de legger configfilene sine
<silverarrow> ja, jeg fikke pakkene bygget på maskinen, vet ikke om det har noe å si
<silverarrow> himla styr, over irc
<malin> jegfinner de ikke jeg
<malin> hm, usikker. jegfinner jo ikke ved vanliginstall en gang jeg da :p
<malin> hm, har du spurt han som prøver å hjelpe om hvor configfilene er?
<malin> nei, jeg aner ikke hvor det er så jeg får ikke gjort så mye er jeg redd
<silverarrow> tilbake
<silverarrow> beklager, merkelige tekniske problemer
<silverarrow> virker fint  nå ser det ut til
<silverarrow> dette ble senbaking
<silverarrow> tom cofig fil hos seg også malin?
<malin> jeg har ikke en gang funnet config-fila :)
<malin> senbaking?
<silverarrow> Jeg kjøpte rød gjær, og satt i gang en deig, men det gikk litt treigt
<silverarrow> de skal i ovnen nå
<silverarrow> jeg mistet nettet, skulle flytte maskinen for bedre dekning. Hele skjermen ble svart, maskinen var liksom på, men var svart og frosset
<silverarrow> har ikke hendt før
<silverarrow> men nå, etter restart ser alt fint ut
<silverarrow> jeg har hatt skillingsboller  i tankene hele uken så jeg tenkte det var best å gjøre noe med det
<silverarrow> eller, kanelsnurrer kaller noen dem
<silverarrow> dette var ikke helt det letteste
<silverarrow> jeg har funnet en som står "write your own config files here!"
<silverarrow> blir ikke mer i kveld ser det ut for
<silverarrow> malin, rart den skal være så gjemt
<silverarrow> kanskje det er problemet, den ikke er noe sted?
#ubuntu-no 2012-08-26
<malin> er det flere her som ofte får feilmelding i Ubuntu om at /sbin/plymouthd har kræsjet?
<malin> ser ikke ut som det skjer noe galt ellers som jeg har merket
 * RoyK bruker bare ubuntu på server, og har ikke sett noe sånt
<malin> ok
<Drupal> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QH2-TGUlwu4
<silverarrow> hei
<Drupal> hai
<silverarrow> en stor en?
<Drupal> :P
<silverarrow> ;- )
<silverarrow> lol, hva er den katten?
<Drupal> hva den er, er hva man oppfatter den som antar jeg, min mening, irriterende :P
 * Drupal laster ned xubuntu
<Kagee> You will be pleased :)
<Drupal> Den var kreativ? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hul4pJo_z-8&feature=related hehe
<Drupal> :D
<silverarrow> utvilsomt irriterende lol
<silverarrow> det er vel poenget
<silverarrow> nanaan
<Drupal> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtN1YnoL46Q&feature=list_other&playnext=1&list=SPD40AE0956511B5EC
 * Drupal installerer xubuntu i vm, før jeg partisjonerer og installerer
<Drupal> Kan jeg bruke emerald themes i xubuntu?
<Drupal> 12.04
<malin> tror ikke emerald er avhengig av spesielt vindussystem, så skulle tippe det går
<Drupal> Tror du jeg kan følge denne? http://it-diary.com/tutorials/install-compiz-emerald-xubuntu-11-10/
<Drupal> Eller det er kanskje en nyere kernel i 12.04(?)
<malin> edet er nyere kernel i 12.04, men det har ikke noe å si i denne sammenheng
<Drupal> okai
<malin> skulle tro du kan bruke guiiden, m enm om det stemmer det med pakkene der som det var noe galt med. Altså om det er slik i 12.04 eller ei, der veit jeg ikke
<Drupal> Likte Ubuntu 10.04 med den gnome versjonen den kom med så godt, om det var gnome 2.3(?) Liker ikke den nyeste ubuntu'en
<malin> Ja, nå er det gnome 3 et eller annet. Hva du ikke lioker med nye Ubuntu?
<malin> At gnome panel ikke lenger er skrivebordsmiljøet?
<Drupal> Gnome3
<Drupal> ja
<malin> Er bare å reinstallere det da :)
<malin> gnome-classic tror jeg pakken heter
<Drupal> Til 2.3?
<Drupal> ah, men det er jo ikek helt det samme
<malin> nei, det har ikke noe med gnome versjonene å gjøre :)
<malin> jo
<malin> det er helt likt. Har testet det
<malin> gnome 3 ser f.eks ikke uit på en bestemt m åte
<malin> men gnome-shell gjør og er det folkl kaller gnome 3....
<Drupal> Men menu panelet har applications. places og system tabbe`n?
<malin> ja. den har alt som gamle gnome panel
<malin> eneste forskjellen er at man må holde inn tror det er alt for å høyreklikke på ting
<malin> for å legge til sånne apper og annet som kjører i panelet
<Drupal> iconer på panelene?
<malin> ja... f.eks. klokka eller oversikt over cpu osv
<Drupal> kk
<malin> eksempel her:
<malin> malinkb.dyndns.org/bilder/Ubuntu-12.04-gnome-classic.png
<Drupal> Men det er ikke det samme
<Drupal> xD
<malin> det er gnome3 men med gnome-panels
<malin> hvorfor er det ikke det? Det virker 100%@:8;5@753"0'@#35@)3_@"3/"53
<malin> oi
<Drupal> http://www.cernea.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/4187174337_fa65b6f9ba.jpg
<Drupal> :P
<malin> men kan du ikke endre fargene? Det tror jeg også skal være mulig :) kan teste når jeg kommer hjem
<malin> tror det skal gå nemlig
<malin> ;)
<Drupal> Okai :) Mulig det går, men husker jeg testa den og fant ut at det var mange instillinger og muligheter som hadde blitt borte, hvertfall via gui
<Drupal> Men øverst til venstre finnes 'Applications' 'Places' og 'System'
<malin> ok. Jeg tror det går å få tilbake, men kan teste det senere
<malin> ja
<Drupal> okai, takk :)
<malin> men blir vekke litt nå
<Drupal> ok
<malin> bare hyggelig :)
<RoyK> malin: fikk du testa mediamosa?
#ubuntu-no 2013-08-19
<jo-erlend_> RoyK, det er noen som trenger/ønsker å lurke litt før de begynner å prate.
<Mathias> jo-erlend_: i et par måneder?
<jo-erlend_> jeg har ikke lagt så godt merke til nicket.
<Mathias> gi meg et par minutter med gugle
<Mathias> irclogs tar ikke quits :s
<Mathias> 9. august sier loggen min, men nicket virker kjent
<jo-erlend_> jeg ser ikke mange i loggen min, i hvertfall. Joins hadde kanskje vært mer interessant da.
<jo-erlend_> uansett er jo denne kanalen offentlig logget uansett, som du påpeker. Så hvis det skulle være snakk om en bot, så gjør vel ikke det så mye med mindre den brukes til noe negativt. -offtopic er en annen sak. Der kan vi kanskje være litt strengere på sånt, hvis folk synes det er nødvendig.
<Mathias> er fra samme ip
<jo-erlend_> for min del, ser jeg ikke noen problemer med et dødt nick på lista.
<jo-erlend_> Mathias, samme ip som...?
<Mathias> samme ip hele tiden, i loggen min ihvertfall
<jo-erlend_> hva betyr det? Mange som i praksis har statiske iper.
<Mathias> [23:01:04] -!- _honning_ [~honning@cm-84.215.13.200.getinternet.no] has joined #ubuntu-no (_honning_)
<Mathias> eneste IPen han har brukt med det nicket
<Mathias> men gjør ikke noe her som sagt
<jo-erlend_> at IPen ikke forandrer seg, sier ingenting om noe som helst.
<trench> ser ikke lyst ut for ubuntu telefonen gitt
<Mathias> joooda
<trench> 71 hours left
<trench> har ikke kommet halvveis engang jo
<jo-erlend_> trench, det er misvisende å kalle det "Ubuntu telefonen". Ubuntu Edge har aldri vært ment å være noe annet en en konseptmodell uansett. Det er helt andre aktører som skal stå for produksjonen av Ubuntu-telefoner.
<jo-erlend_> vi har jo et lass med telefoner som i dag kjører Ubuntu Touch helt fint, selv om Galaxy Nexus og Nexus 4 er de to eneste offisielle modellene.
<IvarB> gleder meg til neste Nexus kommer jeg
<IvarB> blir vel Nexus 5
<IvarB> stock android og/eller ubuntu touch
<jo-erlend_> Jeg skulle veldig gjerne ha sett Ubuntu Touch på kommende Huawei Edge.
<IvarB> fin og dyr den ;P
<IvarB> neste nexus'n blir jo bare halve prisen ellenro
<jo-erlend_> Huawei har massevis av penger og lager skikkelig bra maskinvare, men sliter med å komme ordentlig inn i Android-markedet. For dem kunne Ubuntu være en ny begynnelse, uten at de må gi slipp på Android. Vi trenger noen som ønsker å dytte Ubuntu foran seg og som ikke bare slenger det med som en ettertanke.
<IvarB> sant
<jo-erlend_> det er vel for øvrig ingen som vet hva prisen for Huawei Edge blir?
 * Mathias har ikke prøvd en huawei
<Mathias> men har hørt om et par skrekkeksempler
<jo-erlend_> selvsagt. De lager mengder av ting, fra "tikronerstelefoner" til superutstyr.
<RoyK> alt av det nye mobilnettet telenor har i dag, er jo levert av huawei
<jo-erlend_> ja. Jeg tror at Ubuntu og Huawei ville være en veldig god match.
<jo-erlend_> ikke minst fordi kineserne skriker etter noe som er tilpasset kinesiske forhold, levert av en kinesisk produsent. Huawei betyr jo "made in China", mer eller mindre.
<trench> jo-erlend_: konsept modell er vel litt å ta i når det er personene som står bak ubuntu som holder på med dette. Det blir jo som å si at ubuntu i seg selv er et konsept produkt spør du meg.
<jo-erlend_> nei. Det er førti tusen telefoner. Ikke flere. Skal aldri i salg. Veldig typisk konseptmodell.
<jo-erlend_> selve målet har jo vært å vise hva som vil bli mulig i løpet av 2-4 år.
<jo-erlend_> det sier seg litt selv; når _produksjonskostnaden_ er anslått til ca 5000 kroner, så ville prisen bli temmelig høy dersom den skulle selges på markedet på vanlig måte. Vi kommer veldig raskt opp i over ti tusen kroner. Markedet for så dyre telefoner, er svært lite. Men så har det heller aldri vært poenget.
<user> jo-erlend_: Du kan jo legge på moms så er du oppe i 6250. Jeg tviler på at telefonene har så enorm markup
<jo-erlend_> legg på eksport/import, distribusjon, salgskanaler, markedsføring og fortjeneste i alle ledd, så stiger prisen nokså mye. Men poenget er som sagt at det aldri var hensikten med dette prosjektet. Den skulle aldri i salg. Det er helt andre aktører som skal stå for den delen.
<jo-erlend_> I dag er det jo Samsung, LG og Asus  som produserer de offisielle modellene for Ubuntu Touch.
<RoyK> jo-erlend_: finnes det offisielle ubuntu touch-telefoner i det hele tatt?
<user> jo-erlend_: Du må ikke undervurdere hvor mye Samsung sparer på å produsere "alt" selv.
<user> Å etablere en produksjon er ikke gratis, Samsung har jo fabrikker og arbeidere klare. Det er forsåvidt lettere å få leiet slik kapasitet nå, men jeg tror erfaringen er veldig verdifull
<jo-erlend_> RoyK, for telefoner er det Galaxy Nexus (Samsung) og Nexus 4 (LG). For tavler er det Nexus 7 (Asus) og Nexus 10 (Samsung)
<RoyK> joda, men det er vel ingen som er branda ubuntu så langt?
<jo-erlend_> det er riktig.
<jo-erlend_> user, helt klart. Ferdige distribusjonskanaler og merkenavn er heller ikke å forakte. Ubuntu Edge ville ikke hatt noen sånne fordeler og det må tas med i betraktningen.
<user> jo-erlend_: Hadde vært artig om Samsung turte satse på å lage den
<jo-erlend_> helst ikke Samsung. De er altfor dominerende. Ubuntu ville ha druknet. Jeg vil mye heller ha en etablert leverandør med mye pengemakt, men som sliter med å etablere seg i Android-landskapet. De vil ha en egennytte av å promotere Ubuntu, samtidig som de fremdeles kan satse på Android for å benytte seg av mulighetene i det markedet.
<user> Hvis bare ikke HTC hadde gått for å lage søppel ville de vært en god kandidat
<jo-erlend_> min store favoritt er Huawei og det hadde vært veldig fint å se Huawei Edge (en lekket modell fra før Ubuntu Edge)
<jo-erlend_> men Dell kunne også ha vært interessant. De har gjort fine greier med XPS 13 Developer Edition, som er forhåndsinstallert med Ubuntu 12.04LTS.
<user> Dell selger vel ikke telefoner?
<jo-erlend_> joda.
<user> Canonical skulle bare kjøpt hele OQO
<jo-erlend_> hmm?
<user> De solgte mobillignende pcer for noen år siden
<user> Full windows, ubuntu i en litt forvokst telefonutgave
<jo-erlend_> jeg vil absolutt ikke at Canonical skal selge maskinvare. Det ville være nær døden for Ubuntu som mainstream-produkt.
<jo-erlend_> men akkurat det er det heller ingen som helst fare for.
<user> NÃ¥? ubuntu trenger flere brukere
<jo-erlend_> ja...?
<user> åja, nvm
<jo-erlend_> det er nettopp derfor vi trenger store og etablerte aktører som har mulighet til å drive aktiv markedsføring og produksjon i stor stil. Canonical kunne aldri gjøre noen av delene.
<user> Nokia trenger jo nytt OS :P
<jo-erlend_> Nokia hadde vært en drømmekandidat.
<RoyK> mhm
<user> Må være sykt pinlig for Nokia hvis Ubuntu Phone tar av
<user> De hadde jo Ubuntu phone for flere år siden
<jo-erlend_> nei, det hadde de ikke. De hadde Maemo.
<user> Maemo gjør pretty much alt ubuntu phone lover
<jo-erlend_> Det var også en GTK+-basert GNU/Linux-distro basert på Deb, men det er ikke det samme som at det var Ubuntu. :)
<user> Det var debian, det er et nesten identisk konsept
<jo-erlend_> nei, absolutt ikke. De hadde ikke noen form for desktop-funksjonalitet og det finnes veldig mye i Ubuntu Touch som ikke likner på noe i Maemo. Lenses og Scopes, for eksempel, som er svært attraktivt på mobile enheter.
<user> Kunne koble den til pcn og kjøre et skrivebord
<RoyK> men spørs om det må en ivrig milliardær til eller noe for at det skal bli noe av ubuntu edge...
<user> jo-erlend_: tull, den kjørte xfce og gnome, mac osx og win 95
<jo-erlend_> user, ut av boksen?
<user> MÃ¥tte vell instaleres som alt annet
<jo-erlend_> det er innlysende at man kunne kjøre de tingene på den enheten. Det er ikke det samme. Fantes det for eksempel desktopapplikasjoner for SMS, MMS, etc?
<user> Aner ikke, men siden gnome har hatt det siden 2010 burde de jo nesten det
<user> den støttet forøvrig ikke mms
<jo-erlend_> vanlige telefonsamtaler?
<user> aner ikke, men det er trivielle ting. skrivebordfunksjonen var aldri så interessant for meg
<jo-erlend_> hehe, å kalle telefonfunksjonalitet for en triviell del av en telefon, er jo litt skivebom, eller?
<user> funksjonen er implementert, om den må byttes tilbake til telefonmodus eller ikke for å ringe er ikke så relevant
<jo-erlend_> du kunne bruke N900 som en normal ARM mini-pc. Det er ikke det samme som vi ønsker å oppnå i Ubuntu.
<user> Jeg kunne bare tabbe tilbake til telefon, og så ringe
<user> og så hoppe tilbake til skrivebord
<jo-erlend_> jada, jeg er klar over det. Som sagt; det var en ARM miniPC.
<dr0pix> Heisan
<user> jo-erlend_: den hadde telefonfunksjon
<dr0pix> Da var man for første gang på irssi over ssh fra en mac
<dr0pix> bakrundsfargen er hvit herm litt rart med default theme
<jo-erlend_> user, ja, jeg vet veldig godt disse tingene. Jeg var veldig tidlig ute med å kjøpe en sånn.
<user> jo-erlend_: Den har samme funksjonene, den er bare litt knotete
<jo-erlend_> nei, det er ikke riktig.
<jo-erlend_> du kunne for eksempel ikke bruke berøringsskjermen som tastatur/touchpad for en stasjonær PC. Jeg er ikke engang sikker på om du kunne ha lagt til den funksjonaliteten.
<user> brukte den som tastatur til playstation
<jo-erlend_> ja, jeg skrev feil. Jeg mente om du kunne kjøre en annen sesjon på en ekstern skjerm.
<jo-erlend_> alle enheter som takler en form for trådløst kan jo brukes til å styre noe annet.
<user>  jepp
<user> den var desverre ikke kraftig nok eller med lang nok batteritid
<jo-erlend_> men altså; jeg var veldig glad i både N900 og Maemo.
<jo-erlend_> den var veldig fin til det bruket den var designet for. Men den var aldri designet for det Ubuntu Touch er ment å være.
<user> Hvis jeg fikk N900 med ny CPU og mer ram ville jeg gladelig kjøpt igjen
<jo-erlend_> blir vel litt for klumpete i dag?
<user> nei, jeg likte tastaturet
<jo-erlend_> ja, men det kan du jo ha uansett. Det er vel nokså perfekt for lavstrøms blåtann?
<user> Nei, vil heller ha en del, liker ikke forsinkelsen heller
<user> I tillegg ville jo alle rundt meg kunne keylogget
<jo-erlend_> jeg har aldri prøvd tastatur over bt le. Gir det så store forsinkeleser?
<Mathias> user: kryptering :p
<Mathias> (burde være) en standard på litt bedre trådløse tastatur
<jo-erlend_> nei, men _det_ var jo et godt poeng. :)
<user> jo-erlend_: kanskje jeg som har brukt dårlige versjoner, men jeg mener det var merkbart innimellom
<user> tar vel minnimalt med tid å hacke tastturet til kompisen for å se passord og hva samtalen dreier seg om :P
<user> og i tillegg kunne skrive
<jo-erlend_> uansett synes jeg den jobben jonnor &co har gjort med tastaturet har vært rimelig heftige greier.
<jo-erlend_> tekstbehandling i Android er jo rett og slett grusomt. Bare der har Ubuntu veldig mye å vinne.
<RoyK>  
#ubuntu-no 2013-08-20
<SlimG> Eksisterar det ein funksjon i apache2/exim4 som let meg lagra exim4 loggen for ei nettside på ein anna plass?
<RoyK> SlimG: tja - det letteste er vel å mekke et php-skript
<jo-erlend> da er Mathias op i #ubuntu-no og i -offtopic.
#ubuntu-no 2013-08-21
<Mathias> jo-erlend: takk ^^
<Mathias>  /3
<Mathias> oops
 * dr0pix kaster Mathias i offtopic
 * Mathias kaster dr0pix inn på offtopic
<RoyK> http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/ec0e/ <-- out of stock? :(
<RoyK> _honning_: fint om du sier noe...
<citoyen> RoyK: SÃ¥nn i motsetning til alle andre?
<RoyK> citoyen: hva?
<citoyen> [21:06]          RoyK | _honning_: fint om du sier noe...
<citoyen> det er ikke som om folk på kanalen her er i overkant skravlete
<RoyK> citoyen: han henger på flere kanaler og sier ikke ett ord - svarer ikke på pm eller noe annet - virker mer som en bot
<RoyK> citoyen: vi tillater ikke bot-er her, er det ikke sånn?
<citoyen> Aner ikke
<citoyen> Jeg jobber ikke her :P
<RoyK> citoyen: hvor jobber du?
<citoyen> RoyK: Vizrt
<RoyK> ok
#ubuntu-no 2013-08-22
<Malinux> kan noen raskt svare på: Hvordan overfører jeg en fil via samba i terminal?
<Mathias> mount.cifs <IP|hostname>:/path/til/whatever /path/til/mount && cp blærk /path/til/mount
<Mathias> sånn?
<Mathias> :P
<Malinux> Mathias: så ikke noe alla rsync?
<Malinux> eller må man montere først?
<Mathias> kan også funke, tror det også skal finnes en måte å kopiere uten mount
<Malinux> ja, og vet du det?
<Malinux> hvordan?
<Mathias> men er bare den med mount jeg husker ;p
<Malinux> ok
<Mathias> http://superuser.com/questions/340572/how-to-copy-a-file-from-unix-to-windows-machine-from-commandline
<Malinux> der ja
<Mathias> http://screencloud.net/v/gLtz
<Mathias> man trenger ikke mange søkeordene før du får det du vil ha ;p
<Malinux> fkke til
<Malinux> blæh
<Malinux> ikke til
<Malinux> tja, jeg googlet og sånt, men så er jeg helt supersliten her :(
<Malinux> så tålmodigheten er lik null
<Malinux> hm, i linken du sendte først står det hvordan man kopierer fra linux til windows. jeg skal kopiere motsatt vei
<Malinux> hm, du googlet cifs, hvordan i alle dager skulle jeg komme på noen sånne bokstaver som cifs
<Mathias> andre veien med andre ord?
<Malinux> ja
<Malinux> men gir opp, dette funker liksom bare ikke
<Mathias> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba/SambaClientGuide
<Mathias> done :p
<RoyK> Malinux: fikk du ikke til å montere?
<RoyK> Malinux: satte jo opp noe sånt for deg tidligere...
<Malinux> men kommer nå på at jeg kan jo se serveren via samba i samba-nettverket, så jeg trenger ikke kopiere via laptoppen min.
<Malinux> RoyK: mulig, men jeg har ikke kapasitet til å huske alt mulig
<RoyK> sjekk fstab - mulig den ble lagt dit
<Malinux> mulig, men jeg orker ikke å måtte gjøre en hel masse for å finne ut av dette nå. jeg ønsker ikke å montere noe
<Malinux> jeg kan etter å ha tenkt meg om, gjøre dette via gui fra windows-maskinen.
#ubuntu-no 2013-08-23
<kilonux> bankID ubuntu java hjælp
<user> apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<kilonux> user: var den til meg?
<user> jau
<kilonux> jeg er på 12.04, og kunne godt tenke meg å bli der....
<kilonux> har du fiksa det på denne måten?
<user> de kommandoene oppgraderer bare programvare
<user> går ikke vekk fra 12.04
<kilonux> får prøve det da, dette bankID greiene blir jeg sprø av
<user> kilonux: dnb? bare sett kontofonkode
<Mathias> kilonux: bruker du icedtea? oracle? noe annet?
<kilonux> Mathias: har prøvd alt, kommer lengst med oracle 7
<Mathias> bruker du webupd8 sin ppa?
<kilonux> user:  jeg er i frankrike
<kilonux> math?
<kilonux> Mathias: ??
<kilonux> Mathias: hvordan sjekke dette?
<Mathias> webupd8 har en fin ppa for oracle java :)
<Mathias> software sources ellernoe i gui, eller bare cat /etc/apt/sources iirc
<kilonux> jeg spør altformye, jeg har : http://ppa.launchpad.net/webupd8team/java/ubuntu
<RoyK> kilonux: prøvde på 13.04 for noen måneder siden med icedtea+openjdk, funka fint
<user> RoyK: til bankid?
<RoyK> mhm
<user> kult, det funket ikke før
<kilonux> kunne være at jeg er i frankrike,- men dnb sier det ikke skulle gjøre noe
<RoyK> ikke noe hotellnett eller noe?
<kilonux> neida, hjemme
<kilonux> har prøvd med ett titalls maskiner og nettverk
<kilonux> noen her som leser javakonsollmeldinger? jeg har et par...
<RoyK> Mathias: http://p3.no/dokumentar/skulkefylke-finnmark/
<Mathias> kilonux: jeg tolker de uflytende
<RoyK> kilonux: prøvde med openjdk+icedtea i en 12.04-vm her nå, og fikk ikke til bankid :(
<Mathias> oracle sin fungerer best imo :)
<Mathias> men bankid er noe tricky fittefaenskap
<RoyK> funka uansett fint på 13.04 med openjdk
<Mathias> den oppdager java, men kuker noe inni helvetet på nettverk
<RoyK> Mathias: de skal jo bort fra java en dag...
<Mathias> som bestemor bruker å si om lotto, "en vakker dag"
<RoyK> hehe
<kilonux> hei igjen folks
<kilonux> fortsatt det samme problemet hos dnb : feil med noe de kaller "nettverkstilgang " 97-99  ingen av de jeg har snakka med i dnb vet hva det betyr,  veldig gøy....
<Mathias> hør med teknisk support
<kilonux> Mathias:  har gjort det i tre uker.... eller fire
<Mathias> med vanlig eller teknisk support?
<kilonux> begge
<Mathias> wow
<kilonux> de sier de skal forandre tingene, men vet ikke når...
<kilonux> og det stemmer, java ut
<kilonux> ciao
<jo-erlend_> var det bankid det var snakk om, eller nettbank? Skulle egentlig ha fulgt opp det der med nettbanker og sånt.
<Mathias> ban-kid afaik
<jo-erlend_> ok. Ja, det kan jo være pes til tider. På DNB har jeg helt gått bort fra det. Jeg ser ingen som helst fordeler ved å bruke det fremfor "gammeldags" login.
<Mathias> jeg orker heller ikke fikse det for bestemor :p
<Mathias> blir for knotete for henne :p
<user> Mathias: bestemor har laptop med windowze
<Mathias> lulz
<Mathias> bestemoren min bruker ubuntu :p
<dr0pix> Mathias: Bra din bestemor har god smak
<RoyK> _honning_: hvorfor sier du ikke noe?
#ubuntu-no 2013-08-24
<RoyK> aften
#ubuntu-no 2013-08-25
<RoyK> [A
<RoyK> heh
#ubuntu-no 2014-08-18
<Malinux> skal prøve linken, men tar nok sin tid å loade den
<Malinux> jeg har ingen posisjonslogg står det. hvordan det?
<RoyK> kanskje du ikke har skrudd på posisjonering?
<skandix> morn
<RoyK> hei
<skandix> Står til
<RoyK> joda - første gang på skolebenken på mange år :)
<dr0> RoyK: Trives i læringssituasjonen?
<geirha> Hihi  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cupsys/+bug/255161/comments/28
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 248619 in file (Ubuntu Karmic) "duplicate for #255161 file incorrectly labeled as Erlang JAM file (OOo does not print on Tuesdays)" [High,Fix released]
<RoyK> geirha: hehe
<Aeyoun> Malinux: bruk Opera-menyen
<Aeyoun> Sjette nederst.
#ubuntu-no 2014-08-19
<_404`d> Er det noen spesielle ting man bør tenke på ved tilkobling til WPA(2) Enterprise nettverk? WPA Supplicant nevner "EAP authentication failed" og selv om det er fullt mulig at kontoen er midlertidig låst pga. utløpt passord så skal ikke det ha vært tilfellet sist jeg prøvde. Nettverket kjører et selvsignert cert og tar en tur nedom IT for å få tilbakestilt passordet for sikkerhetsskyld
<_404`d> Og it har selvfølgelig ikke ankommet enda...
<_404`d> *IT
<Mathias> _404`d: <.<
<_404`d> Ser ikke ut som IT kommer til å møte opp i det heletatt i dag
<RoyK> _404`d: hehe
<_404`d> RoyK: Passord kan trolig være en ting nå, men ettersom jeg også har opplevd dette på et tidspunkt hvor jeg kunne komme på WiFi med OS X tror jeg det er et problem som ligger et annet sted
<RoyK> mhm
<geirha> Ganske utrolig http://www.howtogeek.com/194993/the-windows-store-is-a-cesspool-of-scams-why-doesnt-microsoft-care/
<geirha> Ubuntu Software Center er jo rene luksusen
<Abjectio> jøss  -fasinerende. Virker lite serøst fra Microsoft. Her er iallefall Apple hakket bedre.
<Mathias> geirha: vel, det er jo µ$
<geirha> mikrodollar?
<Mathias> ja
<_404`d> Fikk byttet passord og kontoen er definitivt aktivert, still no luck
<_404`d> Ser også ut som den gamle IT staben har stukket av
<Abjectio> ouch ... "Is Munich City About to Switch Back to Windows from Linux?" - http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/08/munich-city-linux-switching-back-windows
<Malinux> Aeyoun: tja, tingen er at i den siste opera for linux-versjonen, så er det ikke noen opera-meny mer, men integrerte menyer i toppanelet som virker med HUD. Der finner jeg ikke noe turbo
<winb> Er wimp fortsatt like vanskelig å installere i Ubuntu?
<winb> oh yes
<Abjectio> musikk spiller som er avhenging av "adobe air" for å fungere... nahhh.. er vel bedre alternativer en det vel?
<Malinux> wimp skal virke med adobe-air som enda har linux-støtte
<Malinux> men jeg har ikke fått til å få det til  å virke med ubuntu 14.04
#ubuntu-no 2014-08-20
<skandix> morn
<Abjectio> mrn
<Abjectio> å flytte inn til ubuntu + gnu generelt tar tid. flytter fra osx. i går startet jobben med å konvertere et rimelig stort iTunes bibliotek til OGG format. one step at a time ... - neste blir å finne ut av hvilken e-post tjeneste jeg skal flytte inn i (fra Google) og hvilket mobilos jeg skal gå for. (unyttig info nå på morran....)
<geirha> hvorfor bort fra Google?
<Abjectio> geirha: surveillance - forsøker å sikre meg så godt jeg kan.
<Abjectio> geirha: skal gi deg et par lenker til dokumentarer som forklarer det godt. så blir det opp til oss alle å konkludere med hva betyr det for oss.
<RoyK> Abjectio: du kan jo spille av mp3 på linux også...
<Abjectio> RoyK: stemmer det - men filformatet var ikke mp3, men apple prop.format.
<RoyK> Abjectio: søpleformat :P
<_404`d> AAC eller ALAC du tenker på da?
<Abjectio> bl.a. - er ikke helt opplyst på alle formatene. m4v? eller er det vidoy
<Abjectio> (samt at det er drm)
<_404`d> m4v er ett kallenavn på en MPEG-4 kontainer for video
<_404`d> m4p er DRM-beskyttede filer
<_404`d> ALAC er en Apache 2.0 lisensiert lossless kodek
<Abjectio> tx. er på jobb så skal sjekke når jeg kommer hjem. er nok noen ulike formater. aiff er også en av de, men de tror jeg kan spilles i ubuntu.
<RoyK> Dell Solutions  Tour 2014 https://www.etouches.com/ehome/dst2014norway/agenda/?& <-- Legg merke til den klokka 10 ;)
<mhlds> prøver å få lyd gjennom hdmi kabelen til tvn. har prøvd dette
<mhlds> 		properties:
<mhlds> 				device.icon_name = "audio-headphones"
<mhlds> 		hdmi-output-0: HDMI / DisplayPort (priority 5900, latency offset 0 usec, available: no)
<mhlds> 			properties:
<mhlds> 				device.icon_name = "video-display"
<mhlds> 0 sink input(s) available.
<mhlds> 0 source outputs(s) available.
<mhlds> 0 cache entrie(s) available.
<mhlds> mhlds@mhlds-Aspire-V3-531:~$ hdmi-output-1
<mhlds> hdmi-output-1: fant ikke kommandoen
<mhlds> mhlds@mhlds-Aspire-V3-531:~$ pulseaudio hdmi-output-1
<mhlds> E: [pulseaudio] main.c: Too many arguments.
<mhlds> mhlds@mhlds-Aspire-V3-531:~$
<mhlds> denne komandoen gikk ikke: pulseaudio hdmi-output-1
<mhlds> har også gått in på pulseaudio volume control. å prøvd å bytte output device til hdmi. men den finner ikke hdmi en
<mhlds> btw, kjører lubuntu. å har denne pcn: https://www.komplett.no/acer-aspire-v3-531-156-hd/778680
<winb> i ubuntu trykker jeg bare på volumkontrolleren oppe  programlinjen, velger instillinger og trykker på hdmi
<winb> Husk at hdmi må være tilkoblet
<mhlds> i lubuntu må man gå inn på volume control. der får man ett valg hvor man kan endre output device. men hdmi dukker ikke opp der. den finner ikke hdmi.
<mhlds> har hdmi tilkoblet
<winb> burde være hdmi der ja
<mhlds> her: https://www.dropbox.com/s/bd1l9janoarzkh3/1.png
<mhlds> hdmi kommer ikke opp som noe valg
<Aeyoun> Malinux: hva om du søker i menyen eter Turbo?
 * Aeyoun har ikke Unity tilgjengelig akkurat nå
<Mathias> mhlds: prøvd å installere pavucontrol?
<_404`d> mhlds: `pacmd set-default-sink hdmi-output-1`?
<_404`d> Vent, unavailable ja
<_404`d> Vil anta at skjermen du har koblet til eller hva du bruker støtter lyd over HDMI?
<_404`d> mhlds: I følge outputet ditt heter sinken hdmi-output-0, ikke hdmi-output-1 slik du skrev i kommandoene. Men spørsmålet om hvorfor PA ser det som at det ikke er noe koblet til kortet er fortsatt interessant.
<_404`d> mhlds: Hva slags hardware er det som ligger bart HDMI porten?
<_404`d> bart faktisk, skulle stått "bak"
<Mathias> når hdmi-porten gror bart vet du at du har mistet kontroll
<Mathias> en
<_404`d> Men hva om den ser elegant ut med bart
#ubuntu-no 2014-08-21
<mhlds> 10:19 PM Mathias mhlds: prøvd å installere pavucontrol? Jepp det har jeg
<winb> Jeg klarer å koble til serveren når jeg bruker lokal ip-adresse (10.0.0.34), men får "connection refused" når jeg kobler til public ip-adresse. port 22. Hva kan være feil?
<Mathias> winb: brennende mur?
<winb> prøvde å fjerne iptables, men fortsatt samme feilmelding
<winb> fjernet iptables
<winb> kansje helt på villspor
<Malinux> Aeyoun: jeg har jo søkt etter turbo i menyene også. Jeg sier jo at jeg IKKE finner turbo i menyene. Jeg har søkt etter turbo, jeg har lett etter turbo, men den er der ikke :)
<winb> å koble til ipv6-adressen går fint
<winb> hmm
<RoyK> winb: nettverkstrøbbel? ;)
<winb> RoyK: neida :-)
<winb> glemte at jeg hadde autojoin i irssi naa
<Aeyoun> Malinux: skal daske noen over det i morgen.
<Aeyoun> Jeg er ikke glad i Debian akkurat nå. De fjernet ATI-driveren bare dager før jeg mottok mitt nye ATI-grafikkort.
<Aeyoun> https://release.debian.org/transitions/html/xserver1.16.html
<Aeyoun> Hvordan kan de oppgradere Xorg uten og vente på en oppdatert fglrx-driver inn samtidig? *surmule*
<Malinux> Aeyoun: takk :)
<RoyK> Aeyoun: eh - hvorfor?
<Aeyoun> RoyK: hvorfor hva? de fjernte driverne? I suspect it was out of spite.
<RoyK> Aeyoun: tviler på at noen fjerner drivere på kødd
<Aeyoun> RoyK: den nye Xorg har et nytt ABI som AMD sin binærblobb ikke er complet mot.
<Aeyoun> Det som irriterer meg sånn er at NVIDIA binærblobben (aka. driveren) ble oppdatert samtidig som Xorg i Debian.
<Aeyoun> Istedenfor å vente på/kommunisere med AMD ser de ut til å bare ha fjernet driverpakken istedenfor.
<Aeyoun> (Siden driveren virkelig ikke ville ha fnugert med den nye Xserver.)
<RoyK> Aeyoun: hadde vært fint om AMD hadde åpna driveren, da...
#ubuntu-no 2014-08-22
<RoyK> hellu
<dr0> hellu
<chr`> God ettermiddag.  Hadde det ikke vært flott om en kunne taste backtick og hustak på et norsk tastatur ol selv om maskinen hadde ubuntu installert?  Er det noen som får det til?
<chr`> emacs sier <S-dead-grave is undefined> når jeg taster shift-altgr-backslash.
<chr`> Hmm - andre feks, applikasjoner som terminal og firefox tolker den akkorden som forventet.  Jaja.  Beklager støyen.
<chr`> * applikasjoner som feks
<geirha> må være noe emacs-konfigurasjon da
<Mathias> chr`: ` = grave accent
<_404`d> IT-"fyren" har fortsatt ikke svart, får gi det en uke ellerno og evt. stikke innom kontoret for å riste en påloggingsslipp til gjeste-WiFi ut av nærmeste kontordame
<winb> forslag til tekstbasert torrentklient som har støtte for ipv6?
<selx> winb: tror irssi har støtte for ipv6
<selx> winb: sorry så feil.
<winb> rtorrent får snart støtte vistnok
<Mathias> winb: transmission-client-cli? :p
<Mathias> eller hva nå enn den het
#ubuntu-no 2014-08-23
<geirha> transmission-daemon
#ubuntu-no 2015-08-18
<Mathias> RoyK: http://mathsterk.net/~crap/linux/%23linux.mp4
<RoyK> Mathias: nettleseren ville ikke ha noe med den å gjøre
<Mathias> RoyK: prøv å åpme den i vlc da
<Mathias> eller en annen videospiller
<RoyK> joda, funka i vlc
<RoyK> er ikke helt nedsnødd ;)
<Mathias> man vet aldri :P
 * RoyK fiker til Mathias med en eldgammal SCSI-disk
<Mathias> forheksede faenskap
<RoyK> heSCIeSri!
#ubuntu-no 2015-08-22
<Simira> wow, det er mennesker her
<Simira> men LoCoet er dødt? Eller er det bare nettsidene?
<IvarB> locoet?
<Simira> local community
<RoyK> Simira: det er alltids noen som henger her, men ofte mer trafikk på #ubuntu-no-offtopic, selv om den generelt er veldig offtopic ;)
<Simira> jeg var igrunn mer interessert i å få kontakt med hvem som eventuelt driver det norske teamet for tiden
<Simira> fikk spørsmål om å dele ut ubuntu-klistremerker
<Simira> men dirigerte i retning Jo-Erlend, siden han ihvertfall står oppført som offisiell kontakt
<RoyK> jo-erlend er ikke så aktiv for tida
<Simira_> RoyK: da burde han jo delegere bort ansvaret isåfall
<RoyK> Simira: tror han sliter litt for tida
<hjd> Hei, jeg sitter med en artig maskin her. Den har litt problemer med å installere oppgraderinger siden den mangler en avhengighet og anbefaler "apt-get -f install".
<hjd> Greit nok det, men oppgraderingen feiler fordi den har gått tom for inoder (`df -i` viser 100% bruk)
<hjd> Dermed kommer jeg ikke så langt når jeg forsøker å installere noe, så jeg tenkte at å fjerne en del pakker som er markert som "kan fjernes automatisk" burde frigjøre plass nok.
<hjd> Problemet da er at når jeg forsøker "apt-get remove" så klager den igjen på samme avhengighetsproblemet.
<hjd> Spørsmålet er om det ville gå greit å fjerne noen av
<hjd> pakkene som er markeres som "kan fjernes automatisk" vha dpkg eller noe annet som ignorerer pakkeproblemene, slik at jeg får litt plass og kan gå videre.
<hjd> Noen som har vært borti noe lignende?
#ubuntu-no 2016-08-28
<gmh> Serveren min har med vanlig upgrade && dist-upgrade byttet til en HWE kjerne.
<gmh> Er det noe jeg er usikker på så er det disse kjernene :P
<gmh> Problemet var uansett at den kjernen ikke lenger var støttet så jeg oppgraderte til xenial kjernen (serveren kjører 14.04 LTS)
<gmh> Fortsatt er det HWE tydligvis så dette blir jeg liksom fortalt hver gang jeg logger inn.
<gmh> Your HWE kernel is supported uniil April 2019, eller noe sånn.
<gmh> Hvorfor har jeg endt opp med en HWE kernel og hva betyr dette egentlig for meg?
<RoyK> hva er ei mwe-kjerne?
<RoyK> hwe, ja - gugler litt
<RoyK> står visst noe her http://askubuntu.com/questions/248914/what-is-hardware-enablement-hwe
<RoyK> skader nok ikke
#ubuntu-no 2017-08-27
<Malinux> natta
<Malinux> tjøtt
